# 10/14 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Anniversary Show



## Erik.

Banger


----------



## Prosper

This show bout to be FIRRREEEEE boiiii

MJF announcement too.


----------



## sim8

Should be a good show. Hoping for some Full Gear match announcements too


----------



## JBLGOAT

Great card. Don't like that OC is pretty much going to lose all the rub from beating Jericho though.


----------



## La Parka

I think Archer takes the title here.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Hitman1987

prosperwithdeen said:


> This show bout to be FIRRREEEEE boiiii
> 
> MJF announcement too.


#NotMyLeChampion


----------



## Prosper

Hitman1987 said:


> #NotMyLeChampion


I do wonder what goes down there. Maybe just Santana and Ortiz join up with MJF while Sammy goes on his own and Hager stays with Jericho? I doubt the entire IC align with MJF but just Santana and Ortiz would be good.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Looks great on paper.

Archer/Moxley and Cody/OC are interesting, no idea what's AEW's plan here. Hopefully not some overbooking BS to protect everyone involved.


----------



## Hitman1987

prosperwithdeen said:


> I do wonder what goes down there. Maybe just Santana and Ortiz join up with MJF while Sammy goes on his own and Hager stays with Jericho? I doubt the entire IC align with MJF but just Santana and Ortiz would be good.


Personally I like MJF and Wardlow as they are, I hate Ortiz so unless PNP are going to be repackaged or more aggressive then I hope they are nowhere near MJF. On paper though I do see how they could do a straight swap to replace Jericho and Hager for MJF and Wardlow and then Jericho and Hager become a face tag team to feud with heel bucks and heel FTR.


----------



## JBLGOAT

EmbassyForever said:


> Looks great on paper.
> 
> Archer/Moxley and Cody/OC are interesting, no idea what's AEW's plan here. Hopefully not some overbooking BS to protect everyone involved.


Knowing AEW. They'll have OC lose clean. 

Some options though:
1) Cody loses to OC due to Dark Order interference.
2) Cody beats OC due to botched Dark Order interference.
3) Cody intentionally has Dark Order interfere on OC and Brodie/Cody III is for control of the Dark Order

These all keep the heat for Cody/Brodie III and protect OC.

Archer/Mox:

1) Lots of enemies to run in and screw Mox or have a pre-match beatdown but Moxley has Hobbs/Allin.

I think Archer should win and Mox wins the next 2. Like Archer says "Everybody dies(loses)".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dang. I might watch this one live. Even if its at 2 in the morning


----------



## 3venflow

It's a shame Archer got COVID, because it means the match hasn't had the build it could have. I was looking forward to the six man tag in particular.

I think Mox will retain. Archer/Taz promised Cage/Jake the first title shot if I remember correctly and I can't see them doing heel vs. heel at Full Gear.

They should start the show with Cody vs. OC, as that will bring in viewers from the off. Then Miro's match, women's match, tag title, Mox vs. Archer.

Wonder if there'll be any angle development or just a PPV style wrestling show? With it being the anniversary you'd hope something will happen. Omega standing behind Mox after the main event would be really cool. And attacking him to cement a turn.


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> It's a shame Archer got COVID, because it means the match hasn't had the build it could have. I was looking forward to the six man tag in particular.
> 
> I think Mox will retain. Archer/Taz promised Cage/Jake the first title shot if I remember correctly and I can't see them doing heel vs. heel at Full Gear.
> 
> They should start the show with Cody vs. OC, as that will bring in viewers from the off. Then Miro's match, women's match, tag title, Mox vs. Archer.
> 
> Wonder if there'll be any angle development or just a PPV style wrestling show? With it being the anniversary you'd hope something will happen. *Omega standing behind Mox after the main event would be really cool. And attacking him to cement a turn.*
> 
> View attachment 91871


Honestly, I think this really, really needs to happen. I’m not sure I’d want it to happen so close to Full Gear with such little build, but there are ways you could work that. Moxley wins in a very close match at Full Gear, Kenny winning the tournament, and you give a Kenny vs Moxley feud real time to simmer until Revolution.

Just hard to see them going that direction.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315372102653009920


----------



## bdon

A collar and elbow into a headlock should force Cassidy into tapping. Simple as that.


----------



## One Shed

Other than the title match, nothing about this show screams special event at all. They should have had the dog collar match HERE and spend an actual extra week building it.

FTR vs two van riding kids calling them weenies? Just sad. At least FTR are used to being in poorly written stories.

A face vs face women's title match with zero build between small sloppy Swole and my girl Shida? Meh.

Trashidy vs Cody? Horrible. The big news is he might be forced to start a wrestling match in the way they should be started? Amazing!

Miro will be doing "something" with Crop Top. OK...

Nothing announced for Cage, Starks, Darby, Page, Kenny, Kingston, Hobbs, B&B, future stars MJF, Jungle Boy, Sammy, and i do not even care about Jericho at this point.

How are people defending this booking? This is the one year anniversary show and it sounds like a throwaway show with little build on paper other than the title match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> Other than the title match, nothing about this show screams special event at all. They should have had the dog collar match HERE and spend an actual extra week building it.
> 
> FTR vs two van riding kids calling them weenies? Just sad. At least FTR are used to being in poorly written stories.
> 
> A face vs face women's title match with zero build between small sloppy Swole and my girl Shida? Meh.
> 
> Trashidy vs Cody? Horrible. The big news is he might be forced to start a wrestling match in the way they should be started? Amazing!
> 
> Miro will be doing "something" with Crop Top. OK...
> 
> Nothing announced for Cage, Starks, Darby, Page, Kenny, Kingston, Hobbs, B&B, future stars MJF, Jungle Boy, Sammy, and i do not even care about Jericho at this point.
> 
> How are people defending this booking? This is the one year anniversary show and it sounds like a throwaway show with little build on paper other than the title match.


Kip & Miro in action just means squash doesn't it?

Apparently MJF will speak, that'll be fun. I do agree though this just doesn't have a big show feeling like a one year anniversary card should.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Kip & Miro in action just means squash doesn't it?
> 
> Apparently MJF will speak, that'll be fun. I do agree though this just doesn't have a big show feeling like a one year anniversary card should.


Has it so far? When you are competitive with T-Bag and Slapdick, who is there for you to squash?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> Has it so far? When you are competitive with T-Bag and Slapdick, who is there for you to squash?


Yeah generally "in action" means job match. Good point though, who could realistically take a squashing when you're competitive with the resident enhancement team?


----------



## rexmundi

Show is stacked and should be very good. 

Since this is billed as a special show, I wonder how nxt counter programs it? So far nothing seems to have been announced. The WWE draft supposedly ends on Monday but maybe it gets extended to Wednesday.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah generally "in action" means job match. Good point though, who could realistically take a squashing when you're competitive with the resident enhancement team?


I dunno, in my crazy out of touch mind, enhancement teams are supposed to enhance who they working with, not make you look like a joke for being lucky to beat them.


----------



## La Parka

Did they not plan to have Rusev sign with them or something?

Dude is their biggest signing since Mox and is hanging around with a skinny Marc Mero and his girlfriend while playing shitty arcade games and wondering around different areas of Florida in his sweatpants.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

La Parka said:


> Did they not plan to have Rusev sign with them or something?
> 
> Dude is their biggest signing since Mox and is hanging around with a skinny Marc Mero and his girlfriend while playing shitty arcade games and wondering around different areas of Florida in his sweatpants.


Don't forget the Mickey Mouse T-Shirt which is especially controversial since Mickey was at least partially responsible for the creation of coronavirus.


----------



## Klitschko

La Parka said:


> Did they not plan to have Rusev sign with them or something?
> 
> Dude is their biggest signing since Mox and is hanging around with a skinny Marc Mero and his girlfriend while playing shitty arcade games and wondering around different areas of Florida in his sweatpants.


Totally agree here. Miro, who is the biggest signing since Moxley became about as useless as Matt Sydal. They really managed to kill off anything special about him so fast.


----------



## One Shed

Klitschko said:


> Totally agree here. Miro, who is the biggest signing since Moxley became about as useless as Matt Sydal. They really managed to kill off anything special about him so fast.


It would be like if Y2J debuted on RAW as Marc Mero's friend minus 1000.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Chip Chipperson said:


> Apparently MJF will speak, that'll be fun. I do agree though this just doesn't have a big show feeling like a one year anniversary card should.


It's champion versus the #1 ranked contenders(barring the TNT belt which is weird). How do you get bigger than that? If a UFC card was booked with all belts defended against the number one contenders....


----------



## El Hammerstone

JBLGOAT said:


> It's champion versus the #1 ranked contenders(barring the TNT belt which is weird). How do you get bigger than that? If a UFC card was booked with all belts defended against the number one contenders....


A shame that Orange Cassidy, Big Swole, and Chuck Taylor are among those #1 contenders.


----------



## Klitschko

Kind of sad that Cage isn't defending the FTW belt against Darby here too. That would have been nice.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

JBLGOAT said:


> It's champion versus the #1 ranked contenders(barring the TNT belt which is weird). How do you get bigger than that? If a UFC card was booked with all belts defended against the number one contenders....


Okay, so with UFC there is a lot of emotional investment in the guys. Myself and the majority of wrestling fans don't care about Best Friends, Big Swole, Lance Archer (I could but AEW has given me no reason to), Orange Cassidy or anyone on this card really.

It's also all predictable as hell. FTR over the Best Friends, Cody over Orange, Mox over Archer and Shida over Swole.


----------



## Mister Sinister

This episode needs some surprises/twists.

Q1: Open with a recap of the first year of AEW, and end the video package with Mox attacking Omega and putting him through glass (foreshadowing what is to come).
Have Jake Roberts and Lance Archer do a segment in the ring before Mox arrives in the building. Maybe Archer smashes someone backstage and drags them to the ring (Allin or Hobbs?). Jake can just wear a snake around his shoulders and say something cold like he is the Devil while Archer destroys Mox's friend.
Mox arrives at the building, saves his friend and leaves in an ambulance with them.
Q2-Q3: Miro and Sabian vs Jurassic Express. Have Lucha Bros and Kingston come out and inject themselves. Then have Private Party come out and inject themselves too. Now you have an evolving narrative that is happening live, impacting the card and turning a throw away tag match into a 4-corner elimination with a complex story and a host of styles.
Q4: Mox returns to the building / Women's title match / Tessa Blanchard comes out after the match
Q5: TNT title match (OC wins)
Q6: Tag title match / Tessa Blanchard helps FTR win, and the Four Horsemen take shape
Q7-Q8: World title match / Omega attacks Mox after the match (sugar glass milk bottle to the head maybe)


----------



## Aedubya

Anyone watch Bloodsport

Is Mox ok?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Decent show on paper. Please use Miro properly. Segments where he's playing video games in the arcade is *not* wavey.


----------



## Erik.

Can't wait to have crowds back. The pops Moxley, OC and Wardlow all got this weekend just made me want it more.


----------



## Aedubya

Wardlow & OC at Bloodsport?


----------



## Erik.

Aedubya said:


> Wardlow & OC at Bloodsport?


OC:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315068109825421313
Wardlows was back at IWC.


----------



## One Shed

Erik. said:


> OC:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315068109825421313
> Wardlows was back at IWC.


Hahahahahaha that dude in the yellow shirt. How sad. Smaller than the gymnasium in my high school. The high school football team would get a louder pop. Comparing this to actual stars in actual arenas. Jesus Christ. Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315699485436243969
Awesome promotional poster.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


> OC:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315068109825421313
> Wardlows was back at IWC.


Impressive. oc will likely get the largest pop when full crowd capacity is
Back.


----------



## Erik.

optikk sucks said:


> Impressive. oc will likely get the largest pop when full crowd capacity is
> Back.


I think we'll be surprised by a Wardlow pop. Holding off on any break up or turn until crowds are back will be worth it.


----------



## One Shed

This dude in the yellow shirt is the Trashidy fan in a nutshell. Jesus. My new favorite gif.










Imagine that compared to this (apologize for quality. WWE takedowns and all that):






or this


----------



## bdon

Imagine comparing an Orange Cassidy pop to real, massive crowd reactions and not understanding the difference in being over vs being over with a small subset of the community.


----------



## omaroo

OC is a comedy act and should be nothing more than a jobber. But the mark that is TK will push him to the moon. Dont surprised to see him as world champion in a few years.

AEW pusing the wrong people over time could be the end of them.

True alternative to WWE not really at all.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315693269163085824
Seems like MJF is going to join the Inner Circle. Only to then destroy from within.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> This dude in the yellow shirt is the Trashidy fan in a nutshell. Jesus. My new favorite gif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that compared to this (apologize for quality. WWE takedowns and all that):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this


Come on man you can’t compare an OC pop in a gym to a legit pop in an arena lol, you gotta admit that was a pretty decent pop for the 100-150 people that were there OC fan or not


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> Come on man you can’t compare an OC pop in a gym to a legit pop in an arena lol, you gotta admit that was a pretty decent pop for the 100-150 people that were there OC fan or not


What I am saying is no one should be calling this a pop in any legitimate sense.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> What I am saying is no one should be calling this a pop in any legitimate sense.


It’s a pop in the parameters of what they were working with, they got significantly louder and “popped” when he came out, but it’s obviously not up to the standard of a full arena pop. I’m not really an OC fan at all but this gym pop correlating over to an arena would be pretty loud which is actually pretty worrying for those like myself who want OC to stay in the lower mid card.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> It’s a pop in the parameters of what they were working with, they got significantly louder and “popped” when he came out, but it’s obviously not up to the standard of a full arena pop. I’m not really an OC fan at all but this gym pop correlating over to an arena would be pretty loud which is actually pretty worrying for those like myself who want OC to stay in the lower mid card.


It is similar to kids at a birthday party being excited when the clown finally shows up. Meanwhile the adults grab a new drink to get through it. The amount of people who seem to get off on Trashidy making wrestling fans annoyed is really weird to me. Hornswoggle's antics would get a local crowd to pop, but did nothing for the TV audience. Same thing here.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> It is similar to kids at a birthday party being excited when the clown finally shows up. Meanwhile the adults grab a new drink to get through it. The amount of people who seem to get off on Trashidy making wrestling fans annoyed is really weird to me. Hornswoggle's antics would get a local crowd to pop, but did nothing for the TV audience. Same thing here.


Lol if you wanna look at it that way, I just see it as any regular pop just on a smaller scale


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Erik. said:


> OC:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315068109825421313
> Wardlows was back at IWC.


200 people applaud the traveling clown and suddenly it's comparable with The Road Warriors

Wrestlers Cassidy has been compared to on this forum:

The Rock, Gorgeous George, The Road Warriors and I feel like I'm missing another major name.

Oh and that crowd is 100% what I'd expect from a Joey Janela production.


----------



## bdon

“Some” were saying he was a big win away from “Yes Movement” level Daniel Bryan, @Chip Chipperson


----------



## Jazminator

When Dynamite had live audiences, OC got some awesome crowd pops. Just the line, “This time he’s gonna try!” had the crowd roaring. 

OC is over. 

The question is how long his popularity will be sustainable.


----------



## sim8

Jazminator said:


> When Dynamite had live audiences, OC got some awesome crowd pops. Just the line, “This time he’s gonna try!” had the crowd roaring.
> 
> OC is over.
> 
> The question is how long his popularity will be sustainable.


I loved that line from Chuck and it did make me pop but never at any point did I say 'oh gee, that really makes me want to see a 3 month feud between Jericho and Cassidy'. 

To be absolutely clear, I was all for an one off match between the two which Jericho wins. OC gets a rub by being in there with the biggest player in the game before knowing his role and staying in his lane. But three months is way too much Cassidy. He works in smaller doses.

I love Orange and think there is absolutely a spot for him in AEW but the Jericho thing really has ruined the fun somewhat.


----------



## Jazminator

sim8 said:


> I loved that line from Chuck and it did make me pop but never at any point did I say 'oh gee, that really makes me want to see a 3 month feud between Jericho and Cassidy'.
> 
> To be absolutely clear, I was all for an one off match between the two which Jericho wins. OC gets a rub by being in there with the biggest player in the game before knowing his role and staying in his lane. But three months is way too much Cassidy. He works in smaller doses.
> 
> I love Orange and think there is absolutely a spot for him in AEW but the Jericho thing really has ruined the fun somewhat.


I agree that OC is better in smaller doses. There is the danger of overexposure.

But I didn’t mind the OC-Jericho trilogy at all. I think it would have been really great if the crowds were present. But you work with what you got, then move on.

This time, he’s gonna try!


----------



## sim8

Jazminator said:


> I agree that OC is better in smaller doses. There is the danger of overexposure.
> 
> But I didn’t mind the OC-Jericho trilogy at all. I think it would have been really great if the crowds were present. But you work with what you got, then move on.


You know what, you got a point. OC vs Jericho would have been better with a receptive crowd in attendance but it seems to be the consensus that AEW is holding back from pulling certain triggers because they want a real crowd before doing them. So why was Jericho vs OC not held back?


----------



## Jazminator

sim8 said:


> You know what, you got a point. OC vs Jericho would have been better with a receptive crowd in attendance but it seems to be the consensus that AEW is holding back from pulling certain triggers because they want a real crowd before doing them. So why was Jericho vs OC not held back?


This is just my opinion: I think AEW has a lot of creative ideas on the table - both long-term and short-term. I think their attitude now is, “We don’t know how long this pandemic will last, and we don’t know when we’ll be able to have crowds again. We can’t keep holding storylines back. Let’s not [email protected] it. Let’s go ahead with some of our short-term storylines because, pandemic or no, we need to put on an entertaining product to maintain or increase our TV ratings and grow our brand.”


----------



## sim8

Jazminator said:


> This is just my opinion: I think AEW has a lot of creative ideas on the table - both long-term and short-term. I think their attitude now is, “We don’t know how long this pandemic will last, and we don’t know when we’ll be able to have crowds again. We can’t keep holding storylines back. Let’s not [email protected] it. Let’s go ahead with some of our short-term storylines because, pandemic or no, we need to put on an entertaining product to maintain or increase our TV ratings and grow our brand.”


Which makes sense but I still think using OC so much in a no-fan era was a bad move. The character thrives on audience participation. I know it's easy for me to say but they really shouldn't have gone in a different direction for the short term atleast


----------



## Erik.

Still prefer Moxleys alternative attire.

Fucking awesome photo from Bloodsport by the way.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Still prefer Moxleys alternative attire.
> 
> Fucking awesome photo from Bloodsport by the way.


How was the actual fight? I wanted to watch it live but unfortunately couldn't


----------



## spiderguy252000

prosperwithdeen said:


> How was the actual fight? I wanted to watch it live but unfortunately couldn't


I thought it was great! I have never seen GCW but it was cool to see what RAW UNDERGROUND was trying to be. I was personally a fan of Mox in tights again and it was also cool to see him win with a choke hold. I love that that has become a finishing move for him as of late.


----------



## Prosper

spiderguy252000 said:


> I thought it was great! I have never seen GCW but it was cool to see what RAW UNDERGROUND was trying to be. I was personally a fan of Mox in tights again and it was also cool to see him win with a choke hold. I love that that has become a finishing move for him as of late.


Yeah that bulldog chokehold is pretty effective for a guy like Moxley and works well for him, looking forward to watching it


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm extremely hyped for Dynamite this week as I am for most weeks. I need to wash away the disappointment that WWE has given me the past few shoes and be properly entertained.


----------



## Intimidator3

La Parka said:


> I think Archer takes the title here.


Yea, I’m a big Mox fan and would prob want him to get it back later, but I could live with Archer taking it here.


----------



## Not Lying

I would have predicted Archer taking the gold as well but with the TNT title already changing hands last week I'm more skeptic.
FTR and Shida retain for sure, I think at least 1 title changes hands, so OC or Archer wins tomorrow. Archer/Mox can continue into Full Gear, a draw tomorrow could be done well.


----------



## Erik.

Nah, no one is losing the belts. 

This anniversary show is to highlight their champions, not for one of them to lose it. 

Moxley/Archer will tear the house down, Archer will destroy Moxley before Moxley ends up winning, possibly by chokehold. 

Its also no coincidence that Cody and FTR are facing OC and Best Friends on the same night... On the same night that Jericho is likely getting kicked out of the Inner Circle.

And there's no chance Shida loses.


----------



## Prosper

I’m thinking all the champions retain. UNLESS Brodie screws Cody and they fight again at Full Gear.


----------



## Peerless

I've been entirely confident since Moxley won the title against Jericho that he wouldn't drop it for another year until he comes up against Omega.

But based on seeing what Cody did on Dynamite, it wouldn't surprise me if he's in Khan's ear telling him Mox should drop the title so it makes the top two babyfaces on closer playing fields. Can't have one act as superman while the other got squashed in 3 minutes.


----------



## bdon

Peerless said:


> I've been entirely confident since Moxley won the title against Jericho that he wouldn't drop it for another year until he comes up against Omega.
> 
> But based on seeing what Cody did on Dynamite, it wouldn't surprise me if he's in Khan's ear telling him Mox should drop the title so it makes the top two babyfaces on closer playing fields. Can't have one act as superman while the other got squashed in 3 minutes.


But I thought Cody was a faior booker and not out for Cody rHHHOdes?


----------



## Peerless

bdon said:


> But I thought Cody was a faior booker and not out for Cody rHHHOdes?


Cody definitely has an indirect influence on performers outside of his programs even if he isn't calling the shots for their programs. If Mox does drop the title to a heatless Archer it wouldn't surprise me if that was the reason. His ace promo was so weird. The fact he did it right after my FOTC thread is funny. He probably lurks these forums.

That being said I'm interested in compiling anecdotes of Cody's 'suggestions' when it comes to booking. I know he called off MJF joining the Inner Circle at the start because he needed to feud with MJF to excuse his loss against Jericho. Do you know anything else?

From what I've gathered so far, I've come to the conclusion that the booking is primarily built on Cody and Jericho. Every feud Cody has is for him and not his opponents. It's all about his character development. He gets all the big moments and storylines. Hell, the finishes of his matches actually impact the storylines of other matches.

In an interview like last month, Moxley talked about his feud with Omega. Moxley said to him it made no sense that he and Omega's first match was an unsanctioned match. He's like if it was the blow-off for a feud he's all for it, but as the first match, it makes no sense. Tony Khan reasoned that since Jericho and Cody's match has to end with a dirty finish he didn't want to end his PPV with that. He adapted to that by making their Full Gear match an unsanctioned one as the main event instead.

The point of that was to show how Cody's stuff comes first. Other people's storylines will be impacted at the expense of his own. The TNT title is going to be his title. He'll have the most reigns with it until he gets bored and decides to hold the world title instead.


----------



## taker1986

Honestly this look like a PPV quality show with all 4 titles being defended. I expect all 4 champions to retain.

With Full-Gear just 3 and a half weeks away I expect some new feuds to start and a couple of matches to be at least known.

The next 4 shows are going to be pretty stacked with tonights card, next week we'll probably have 2 QF matches, with the other 2 the following week, then the 2 SFs on the go home show, all that and the buildup to whoever, Mox, Cody, Shida and FTR are facing for their titles and the Jericho/MJF story with the IC and how the Dark Order come back from last week. There's a lot to cram in in the next few weeks, which makes these shows must watch.


----------



## bdon

Peerless said:


> Cody definitely has an indirect influence on performers outside of his programs. If Mox does drop the title to a heatless Archer it wouldn't surprise me if that was the reason. His ace promo was so weird. The fact he did it right after my FOTC thread is funny. He probably lurks these forums.
> 
> That being said I'm interested in compiling anecdotes of Cody's 'suggestions' when it comes to booking. I know he called off MJF joining the Inner Circle at the start because he needed to feud with MJF to excuse his loss against Jericho. Do you know anything else?
> 
> From what I've gathered so far, I've come to the conclusion that the booking is primarily built on Cody and Jericho. Every feud Cody has is for him and not his opponents. It's all about his character development. He gets all the big moments and storylines. Hell, the finishes of his matches actually impact the storylines of other matches.
> 
> In an interview like last month, Moxley talked about his feud with Omega. Moxley said to him it made no sense that he and Omega's first match was an unsanctioned match. He's like if it was the blow-off for a feud he's all for it, but as the first match, it makes no sense. Tony Khan reasoned that since Jericho and Cody's match has to end with a dirty finish he didn't want to end his PPV with that. He adapted to that by making their Full Gear match an unsanctioned one as the main event instead.
> 
> The point of that was to show how Cody's stuff comes first. Other people's storylines will be impacted at the expense of his own. The TNT title is going to be his title. He'll have the most reigns with it until he gets bored and decides to hold the world title instead.


I’ve only been saying it was The Jericho and Cody Show since last November.

As to your question, Cody flat out laughed about how annoyed he was that Kenny requested those poker chips be built to set up the Double or Nothing spot with Moxley tossing him. In the same interview, he was aggravated about Kenny getting the sugar glass table spot for the premiere episode of Dynamite. And I stand behind my belief that he purposely was going around telling Konnan and others about Punk’s contract negotiations.

Cody Runnels’ insecurities about himself and his last name, and his place in the wrestling world, make him so determined to be top dog. As we seen with Hunter’s insecurities about The Rock and others, he made into a gimmick, but Power Hungry HHH is Paul Levesque.

Cody, if you’re here, it’s ok to just be an above average performer. It’s ok to be the 3rd best Rhodes ever.


----------



## Peerless

bdon said:


> I’ve only been saying it was The Jericho and Cody Show since last November.
> 
> As to your question, Cody flat out laughed about how annoyed he was that Kenny requested those poker chips be built to set up the Double or Nothing spot with Moxley tossing him. In the same interview, he was aggravated about Kenny getting the sugar glass table spot for the premiere episode of Dynamite. And I stand behind my belief that he purposely was going around telling Konnan and others about Punk’s contract negotiations.
> 
> Cody Runnels’ insecurities about himself and his last name, and his place in the wrestling world, make him so determined to be top dog. As we seen with Hunter’s insecurities about The Rock and others, he made into a gimmick, but Power Hungry HHH is Paul Levesque.
> 
> Cody, if you’re here, it’s ok to just be an above average performer. It’s ok to be the 3rd best Rhodes ever.


Lmaooo he was making a big deal over those props when it comes to Kenny, but with him, he's fine with bringing out all the bells and whistles??? I wonder if he's in Khan's ear telling him not to put too much of a storyline focus on other programs so he can get more shine on his own. I just want to know why NOBODY has a storyline, but him.

Moxley's only ever had two proper storylines in AEW. His feud against Jericho which he and Jericho built, and one episode feud against Darby Allin. All his other feuds were basic "I'm tough and I'll beat you".

If their biggest draw is getting that treatment imagine everyone else! Moxley wouldn't have even had all that focus on his Jericho storyline if it wasn't Jericho, and his storyline against Darby all happened in one episode! Then there's Omega who's had his feud with Page completely butchered. Cody probably doesn't want him to turn heel at the same time if he does.


----------



## bdon

Yeah man. He was genuinely upset about it, commenting that Omega always comes up with these crazy ideas, bitching that the sugar table cost them something like $7k. 7 grand for a billionaire. And

@Peerless , can you imagine the lengths Cody will go to outshine the upcoming Omega/Moxley angle? I said it elsewhere and will repeat: I fully expect him to wrestle a CGI Andre the Giant and go over after a body slam and a leg drop.


But yeah man. If Cody makes sure to stay more featured and higher up the pecking order than the World Heavyweight champion and biggest draw, then why should we expect anyone else’s character to ever get over?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Peerless said:


> In an interview like last month, Moxley talked about his feud with Omega. Moxley said to him it made no sense that he and Omega's first match was an unsanctioned match. He's like if it was the blow-off for a feud he's all for it, but as the first match, it makes no sense. Tony Khan reasoned that since Jericho and Cody's match has to end with a dirty finish he didn't want to end his PPV with that. He adapted to that by making their Full Gear match an unsanctioned one as the main event instead.


Tony showing those great booking chops he's praised for on this forum.



taker1986 said:


> Honestly this look like a PPV quality show with all 4 titles being defended. I expect all 4 champions to retain.


In what world is this a PPV quality show? It's the Scooby Gang challenging for all the gold featuring Lance Archer the guy who Big Swole isn't even afraid of.


----------



## sim8

I gotta say I do get a kick out of the Cody conspiracies haha


----------



## Jaxon

Not watched for a few weeks but will be watching this week expect BIG things to happen.


----------



## Aedubya

Is the Shida title defence still happening?
They didn't even mention it on Dark as part of their preview for this show??


----------



## 3venflow

Aedubya said:


> Is the Shida title defence still happening?
> They didn't even mention it on Dark as part of their preview for this show??


Yes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316363660567220226


----------



## Aedubya

Very sloppy not even mentioning it on Dark then


----------



## Prosper

taker1986 said:


> Honestly this look like a PPV quality show with all 4 titles being defended. I expect all 4 champions to retain.
> 
> With Full-Gear just 3 and a half weeks away I expect some new feuds to start and a couple of matches to be at least known.
> 
> The next 4 shows are going to be pretty stacked with tonights card, next week we'll probably have 2 QF matches, with the other 2 the following week, then the 2 SFs on the go home show, all that and the buildup to whoever, Mox, Cody, Shida and FTR are facing for their titles and the Jericho/MJF story with the IC and how the Dark Order come back from last week. There's a lot to cram in in the next few weeks, which makes these shows must watch.


They're actually doing 4 tournament matches next week and the semi-finals on the 28th. Then one week of build before the finals on Nov 7th.

I'm thinking the card will be:

Moxley vs Archer II World Title
Hangman vs Omega Tourney Final
Darby vs Starks (feud is not over after what happened on DARK)
Shida vs Nyla Rose Womens Title (challenge made on DARK)
MJF & Wardlow vs Jericho & Hager
Cody vs Brodie III TNT Title 
FTR vs Young Bucks Tag Titles 
Kip Sabian Wedding w/Miro


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Swole is going to upset Shida


----------



## Aedubya

FaceTime Heel said:


> Swole is going to upset Shida


What's she gonna say to her?


----------



## taker1986

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're actually doing 4 tournament matches next week and the semi-finals on the 28th. Then one week of build before the finals on Nov 7th.
> 
> I'm thinking the card will be:
> 
> Moxley vs Archer II World Title
> Hangman vs Omega Tourney Final
> Darby vs Starks (feud is not over after what happened on DARK)
> Shida vs Nyla Rose Womens Title (challenge made on DARK)
> MJF & Wardlow vs Jericho & Hager
> Cody vs Brodie III TNT Title
> FTR vs Young Bucks Tag Titles
> Kip Sabian Wedding w/Miro


So basically the entire show next week is revolving around the tournament? I'm surprised it's not spaced out more but there's only 3 weeks left so they'll need to make it work. I'd have MJF and possibly Sammy as the final 2 

QF 
Jungle Boy v Sammy - Open the show with this match. Jungle Boy wins

MJF v Wardlow - MJF orders Wardlow to lay down for him, which really pissed off Wardlow but he does it anyway. 

Hangman v Colt - Hangman wins 

Omega v Fenix - Should be a great Main event. Omega wins.

I guess with Wardlow laying down for MJF and Hangman/Colt not lasting too long they could fit another 2 matches and a few in ring promos and vignettes.



Full Gear I have some matches the same as you.

Mox/Archer 2 - Looks the most likely bet, perhaps Kingston can be added and it can be made a triple threat.

Omega/Jungle Boy - I just don't think Omega/Page should happen yet and be saved until after Kenny wins the title. Jungle Boy gets the upset win over Page in the SF but falls short against Omega.

Jericho/MJF - I'd have the IC betray Jericho and then have MJF revealed as their new leader and revealed that it was all planned since All-out. I would've actually did this last week since it's going to be hard to fit all this in in 3 weeks with everything else happening. Maybe the betrayal will happen at Full-Gear instead. Either way I'd rather a 1on 1 match, no need for Wardlow or Hager to be in this unless Hager walks out on Jericho mid-Match.

Cody/Brodie 3 - This ones difficult because how do they top off the brutality we saw in the dog collar match. The only thing would be something like a HIAC match. Maybe we just get blood and guts between the Dark Order and the Nightmare family.

Shida/Nyla 2 - Seems the most likely bet now. Again the dilemma in this match is similar to Cody/Brodie in that the first match between them was no DQ. 

FTR/Bucks 

Allin/Cage - I'm hoping Allin is done with Starks by then.

Miro's debut singles match - 2 minute Squash debut singles match against either Kiss or Janela.

Buy in could be Anna/Tay v Brandi/Allie or Red Velvet.

We should have a clearer picture after tonight on some of the matches we get.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Aedubya said:


> What's she gonna say to her?


She's going to win 👀💪


----------



## Prosper

taker1986 said:


> So basically the entire show next week is revolving around the tournament? I'm surprised it's not spaced out more but there's only 3 weeks left so they'll need to make it work. I'd have MJF and possibly Sammy as the final 2
> 
> QF
> Jungle Boy v Sammy - Open the show with this match. Jungle Boy wins
> 
> MJF v Wardlow - MJF orders Wardlow to lay down for him, which really pissed off Wardlow but he does it anyway.
> 
> Hangman v Colt - Hangman wins
> 
> Omega v Fenix - Should be a great Main event. Omega wins.
> 
> I guess with Wardlow laying down for MJF and Hangman/Colt not lasting too long they could fit another 2 matches and a few in ring promos and vignettes.
> 
> 
> 
> Full Gear I have some matches the same as you.
> 
> Mox/Archer 2 - Looks the most likely bet, perhaps Kingston can be added and it can be made a triple threat.
> 
> Omega/Jungle Boy - I just don't think Omega/Page should happen yet and be saved until after Kenny wins the title. Jungle Boy gets the upset win over Page in the SF but falls short against Omega.
> 
> Jericho/MJF - I'd have the IC betray Jericho and then have MJF revealed as their new leader and revealed that it was all planned since All-out. I would've actually did this last week since it's going to be hard to fit all this in in 3 weeks with everything else happening. Maybe the betrayal will happen at Full-Gear instead. Either way I'd rather a 1on 1 match, no need for Wardlow or Hager to be in this unless Hager walks out on Jericho mid-Match.
> 
> Cody/Brodie 3 - This ones difficult because how do they top off the brutality we saw in the dog collar match. The only thing would be something like a HIAC match. Maybe we just get blood and guts between the Dark Order and the Nightmare family.
> 
> Shida/Nyla 2 - Seems the most likely bet now. Again the dilemma in this match is similar to Cody/Brodie in that the first match between them was no DQ.
> 
> FTR/Bucks
> 
> Allin/Cage - I'm hoping Allin is done with Starks by then.
> 
> Miro's debut singles match - 2 minute Squash debut singles match against either Kiss or Janela.
> 
> Buy in could be Anna/Tay v Brandi/Allie or Red Velvet.
> 
> We should have a clearer picture after tonight on some of the matches we get.


Yep next week is all about tournament matches. Did they announce Sammy and Fenix to be part of it already? 

You would do MJF/Jericho at Full Gear? I think that's a match they save until Revolution. I would have Jericho take a break then bring him back mid-January to start the feud. 

I wouldn't mind them holding off on Hangman vs Omega for the title, but on the other hand, I'm itching for them to fight now lol.


----------



## taker1986

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yep next week is all about tournament matches. Did they announce Sammy and Fenix to be part of it already?
> 
> You would do MJF/Jericho at Full Gear? I think that's a match they save until Revolution. I would have Jericho take a break then bring him back mid-January to start the feud.
> 
> I wouldn't mind them holding off on Hangman vs Omega for the title, but on the other hand, I'm itching for them to fight now lol.


Ideally I would've had the betrayal done last week, perfect opportunity because of it being a 30 year celebration of Jericho's career. The IC and MJF beating him that badly that he wouldn't return until either at Full-Gear or just after which would give the MJF/Jericho feud a bit of a breathing space until Revolution, but it's looking like that could happen at Full-Gear now. 

Yeah Fenix is in the tournament, 6 are so far confirmed (Omega, Page, Jungle Boy, Wardlow, Colt and Fenix)


----------



## Prosper

taker1986 said:


> Ideally I would've had the betrayal done last week, perfect opportunity because of it being a 30 year celebration of Jericho's career. The IC and MJF beating him that badly that he wouldn't return until either at Full-Gear or just after which would give the MJF/Jericho feud a bit of a breathing space until Revolution, but it's looking like that could happen at Full-Gear now.
> 
> Yeah Fenix is in the tournament, 6 are so far confirmed (Omega, Page, Jungle Boy, Wardlow, Colt and Fenix)


My bad I was thinking Pentagon when I read Fenix for some reason. Yeah I would also add Sammy but I think they should keep MJF out just so he doesn't have to take another loss. 

And yeah doing the betrayal last week would have been ideal as well, but we'll see. 3 weeks of build after tonight is still a good amount of time if they wanna do Jericho/MJF now, as long as they get at least 2 segments a night.


----------



## Hitman1987

I am looking forward to the show tonight, mostly because Archer is in the main event which is what he deserves and I’m hopeful that there is a title change (World or TNT) and that there will be a big surprise (4 Horsemen, Kenny heel turn, Pac return).

However, if this just turns out to be match, match, match and match without any title changes and no story plot twists then I’ll just see it as another AEW missed opportunity


----------



## Alright_Mate

This card reminds me of what we saw for Fyter Fest and Fight For The Fallen, for a supposedly big show the card could be so much better.

Looking forward to Moxley vs Archer, apart from that this card is too over hyped.

OC, Big Swole and Best Friends all in title action, there’s so many better options that they could have gone for.


----------



## One Shed

Swole beating Shida would be hilariously bad. OC in a title match is just pathetic. The whole thing outside of Mox/Archer sounds so blah but their worst shows on paper usually end up pretty good so we will see.


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> Swole beating Shida would be hilariously bad. OC in a title match is just pathetic. The whole thing outside of Mox/Archer sounds so blah but their worst shows on paper usually end up pretty good so we will see.


Theres no way it can be worse than last weeks show or Raw on monday.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

It should be a good show. AEW usually don’t disappoint for specials


----------



## JBLGOAT

Two Sheds said:


> Swole beating Shida would be hilariously bad.


Yeah there's no story build up for this being anything but a throwaway title defense.


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> Theres no way it can be worse than last weeks show or Raw on monday.


Tony: "Hold my orange juice."


----------



## bdon

While I love Archer, you can’t have him go over Moxley tonight. You don’t build Moxley as unbeatable this long and waste his first L on someone not squarely in the main event scene. Down the line, absolutely having Archer beat Moxley would be an OK decision, just not in these circumstances.

Moxley’s first L MUST go to Omega, Hangman, or MJF - those without significant WWE history.


----------



## RyRyLloyd

Cody's heel turn takes a big step forward tonight. With four title matches advertised, it's got to be the TNT Title for me. Cody's arrogance gets the better of him, Cassidy steals it. Don't think he turns heel tonight, but we will take a big leap. 

As for what else? Another turn I see coming up very shortly is Jericho going face. While MJF could slot in instead of him, I think he'll position himself to stoke the flames in the Inner Circle, for his own stable to take over (FTR, Spears... maybe Cody himself?).


----------



## fabi1982

bdon said:


> While I love Archer, you can’t have him go over Moxley tonight. You don’t build Moxley as unbeatable this long and waste his first L on someone not squarely in the main event scene. Down the line, absolutely having Archer beat Moxley would be an OK decision, just not in these circumstances.
> 
> Moxley’s first L MUST go to Omega, Hangman, or MJF - those without significant WWE history.


Of course it has to happen, because Cody defeated Archer, so he basically is TNT and world champ, at least in his mind


----------



## El Hammerstone

I have been rooting for guys like Guevara, Darby, Starks, Wardlow, etc. to become involved in TNT title programs at some point; if Orange Cassidy manages to win the title tonight, I can say that I will no longer be doing so.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

El Hammerstone said:


> I have been rooting for guys like Guevara, Darby, Starks, Wardlow, etc. to become involved in TNT title programs at some point; if Orange Cassidy manages to win the title tonight, I can say that I will no longer be doing so.


You would be happy for OC to keep the title?


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> I have been rooting for guys like Guevara, Darby, Starks, Wardlow, etc. to become involved in TNT title programs at some point; if Orange Cassidy manages to win the title tonight, I can say that I will no longer be doing so.


Just remember that it was Mr Psychology, Mr Old Skool himself, Cody rHHHodes who I first heard mention Cassidy being a world champion one day.


----------



## El Hammerstone

optikk sucks said:


> You would be happy for OC to keep the title?


I honestly wouldn't care at that point.


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> Just remember that it was Mr Psychology, Mr Old Skool himself, Cody rHHHodes who I first heard mention Cassidy being a world champion one day.


Do you think he should flat out say that one of his employees has no chance of winning a title?

If you're not in wrestling with the goal of one day being a champion, why are you even in wrestling?


----------



## Aedubya

I'll guess Dustin & QT v Miro & Kip


----------



## sjm76

I know that some people think that Orange Cassidy will win the TNT title from Cody but I don't see it happening because Cody is fresh off the big dog collar match win over Brodie Lee. I don't think they'll have him lose the belt so soon and Cassidy doesn't have any kind of momentum anymore because he was pinned in his last match.


----------



## bdon

Aedubya said:


> I'll guess Dustin & QT v Miro & Kip


Because OF COURSE the guy who isn’t getting a push HAS to be on the goddamn Anniversary show, huh!? Kenny Omega and Adam Page..? Who are they!?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Optikk is All Elite

El Hammerstone said:


> I honestly wouldn't care at that point.


Tbh it's highly unlikely for OC to win anyway.


----------



## Prosper

OC winning would be trash, I hope it doesn't happen. They need to cool it with the guy honestly, he's getting too much TV time despite his popularity.


----------



## bdon

prosperwithdeen said:


> OC winning would be trash, I hope it doesn't happen. They need to cool it with the guy honestly, he's getting too much TV time despite his popularity.


No shit. It’s been that way for fucking months.


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> No shit. It’s been that way for fucking months.


I would say I started feeling that way after his first match with Jericho, which I actually liked. The 2nd match is the point where they started taking it too far. Then when they had a third match I wanted him off my TV completely. OC only works in small doses and needs a crowd to justify his appearances. Without a crowd, the whole thing gets old quick.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Wow, you know shit is bad when Prosperwithdeen is saying slow it down.




optikk sucks said:


> It should be a good show. AEW usually don’t disappoint for specials


What about Fyterfest? Feckin awful m8

Also, their last PPV was bad as well...


----------



## Klitschko

So how did they determine the names for the tournament? Some pretty stupid names on there. Why not add in Darby or Cage who is like 9-1 in AEW?


----------



## One Shed

My hope for what happens tonight:


----------



## Erik.

Klitschko said:


> So how did they determine the names for the tournament? Some pretty stupid names on there. Why not add in Darby or Cage who is like 9-1 in AEW?


I imagine MJFs announcement is that he is entering the tournament.

Where he'll eventually meet Wardlow.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I am pumped to watch the show tonight with all of you beautiful people.


----------



## Erik.

Klitschko said:


> So how did they determine the names for the tournament? Some pretty stupid names on there. Why not add in Darby or Cage who is like 9-1 in AEW?


Got to have fall guys for the opening rounds.

I guess this is why the likes of Colt Cabana and Rey Fenix are in so far and probably Kazarian will be another name confirmed tonight.


----------



## Prosper

I don’t know why but I’m starting to think Archer is gonna pull the shock win tonight. Moxley has been putting him over as the guy who can beat him in his promos.


----------



## Klitschko

I'm calling Moxley/Archer ending in a dq or something where a winner is not clear so we can have a bigger gimmick rematch at Full Gear since it's so close.


----------



## Smark1995

HOLY SHIT! Meltzer just said on his paid Forum then Lesnar is behind the scenes at AEW and preparing to debut today!


----------



## Prosper

Klitschko said:


> I'm calling Moxley/Archer ending in a dq or something where a winner is not clear so we can have a bigger gimmick rematch at Full Gear since it's so close.


Yeah would make sense, would be their first ever DQ ending so why not


----------



## rbl85

Smark1995 said:


> HOLY SHIT! Meltzer just said on his paid Forum then Lesnar is behind the scenes at AEW and preparing to debut today!


On his paid forum XD


----------



## Klitschko

Smark1995 said:


> HOLY SHIT! Meltzer just said on his paid Forum then Lesnar is behind the scenes at AEW and preparing to debut today!


If Lesnar debuts, I can bet my left nut that he will destroy Cody after his title match and want to feud for the ACE title, and then Cody can cut a very emotional promo, and then the two can have a match at Full Gear where a bloody Cody hits his finisher twice to win the match. Cody will then wink afterwards and half this forum will say its long term storytelling of him turning heel.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Chip Chipperson

I'm hearing from my sources that Brock Lesnar is backstage at Dynamite.


----------



## rbl85

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm hearing from my sources that Brock Lesnar is backstage at Dynamite.


Did you read it on Meltzer paid forum ?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

rbl85 said:


> Did you read it on Meltzer paid forum ?


Nah, Smark1995 let me know.

Does it legit say in the Meltzer forum that Lesnar is backstage? Fuck him for ruining one of the biggest surprises in wrestling if it is.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm hearing from my sources that Brock Lesnar is backstage at Dynamite.


I am hearing from the same sources that mom is reheating leftover pizza for dinner.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> I am hearing from the same sources that mom is reheating leftover pizza for dinner.


Fuck yeah, leftover pizza is the greatest.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fuck yeah, leftover pizza is the greatest.


Sources now reporting that Brock has dismembered Marko Stunt and is feeding him to Cody's dog. Dog reported to still be hungry.


----------



## Prosper

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah, Smark1995 let me know.
> 
> Does it legit say in the Meltzer forum that Lesnar is backstage? Fuck him for ruining one of the biggest surprises in wrestling if it is.


He's bullshitting, he was doing the same thing in the live RAW thread on Monday


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I wonder how AEW would handle a Brock Lesnar debut...



Two Sheds said:


> Sources now reporting that Brock has dismembered Marko Stunt and is feeding him to Cody's dog. Dog reported to still be hungry.


Where were Marko's parents? Gross negligence on their part to let Marko play with a dog alone.


----------



## rbl85

prosperwithdeen said:


> He's bullshitting, he was doing the same thing in the live RAW thread on Monday


We know we know.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wonder how AEW would handle a Brock Lesnar debut...
> 
> 
> 
> Where were Marko's parents? Gross negligence on their part to let Marko play with a dog alone.


Sue's minivan went out again so they had to go pick Trent and Chuck up. They had never watched wrestling before so they did not know who Brock was and asked him to watch their son as he was the biggest guy around.


----------



## kyledriver

Pretty hyped this should be a really great show 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Two Sheds said:


> I am hearing from the same sources that mom is reheating leftover pizza for dinner.


Always thought leftover pizza was better cold

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I wonder if Sting will turn up, I read that he's off contract yesterday. Would mark for a Sting beatdown from someone half legitimate.


----------



## One Shed

kyledriver said:


> Always thought leftover pizza was better cold
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Blasphemy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

kyledriver said:


> Always thought leftover pizza was better cold
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


You're an animal, cold pizza is a fate worse than death.


----------



## kyledriver

If anybody cares I'm gonna have ham and poached eggs!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wonder if Sting will turn up, I read that he's off contract yesterday. Would mark for a Sting beatdown from someone half legitimate.


HHH beat him so that means Cody now has to as well right?


----------



## kyledriver

Chip Chipperson said:


> You're an animal, cold pizza is a fate worse than death.


Damnnn didn't know this was a thing honestly. Cold pizza is amazing.

Do you just microwave it or throw it in the oven for a few mins?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

kyledriver said:


> Damnnn didn't know this was a thing honestly. Cold pizza is amazing.
> 
> Do you just microwave it or throw it in the oven for a few mins?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Oven is the way to go.


----------



## Erik.

Feels like a PPV.

Here's to a good show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

imma actually watch this live - 2 in the morning


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## One Shed

Chuck Taylor chose to design that jacket, order it, and wear it. Wow.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Penelope and Kip are geeks. Lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson

No entrances. Must get to the flippies pronto.


----------



## Whoanma

Chip Chipperson said:


> No entrances. Must get to the flippies pronto.


No flips, just fists.


----------



## kyledriver

Wow tony lmao

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince Devitt

Two Sheds said:


> Chuck Taylor chose to design that jacket, order it, and wear it. Wow.


It does look bad but think he is wearing it because october is breast cancer awareness month


----------



## kyledriver

Worst ref in the biz

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

You hear that haters? This is the first of many years of Dynamite!


----------



## Erik.

They've mic'd up the crowd really well tonight. About time!


----------



## Prosper

Liking this match so far


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> Liking this match so far


These teams have great chemistry.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Ham and Egger said:


> You hear that haters? This is the first of many years of Dynamite!


Wouldn't be the first time they lied.


----------



## kyledriver

Outstanding match so far

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

I was eating dinner and watching the show, get on here to see something about Brock and got pissed the fuck off.


----------



## Prosper

3 DDTs in a row haha


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This match is way too long.


----------



## Whoanma

Never forget.


----------



## kyledriver

Good dirty finish for ftr

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

At least Chuck got pinned.


----------



## Klitschko

Good match. Nice opener to the show.


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was not the best.


----------



## Erik.

I'm sure FTR win due to crooked refereeing every single time?

Great opener though.


----------



## Oracle

That has to be the dumbest finish ive ever seen. 

no joke


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Was somebody injured there? A 4* match that turned into 3* by a sloppy, lost last 4 min

which is a shame


----------



## RainmakerV2

How did Knox not see him with the belt lmao? Jesus.

This is criminal misuse of Miro btw.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Why is Miro a heel


----------



## Whoanma

A wild Miro appeared.


----------



## Ham and Egger

FTR once again showing that they are the tag team gods!


----------



## One Shed

At least Miro murdered those geeks.


----------



## bdon

Miro’s look does not fly with this video game geek bullshit.


----------



## RapShepard

I'm just confused on why they avoided the count out if they were going to cheat anyway lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ham and Egger said:


> FTR once again showing that they are the tag team gods!


ehhh... they’re ok


----------



## Prosper

Miro is a heel? They have too many heels atm, nice run in though


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> Miro’s look does not fly with this video game geek bullshit.


Agree, he is a big jacked up guy he doesn't need to be angry video game nerd.

Also we're going to see Best Friends Vs Kip and Miro feuding over a broken video game machine. It's almost like they're trying to top the idiocy of the minivan feud.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> I'm just confused on why they avoided the count out if they were going to cheat anyway lol.


IMO there was an injury -last 4 minutes they all looked a little lost


----------



## RainmakerV2

prosperwithdeen said:


> Miro is a heel? They have too many heels atm, nice run in though



Apparently Kip and Penelope are his parents or something.


Shits lame.


----------



## kyledriver

Miros a goddamn beast

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> Miro is a heel? They have too many heels atm, nice run in though


How is he a heel? He attacked Chuck Taylor.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> IMO there was an injury -last 4 minutes they all looked a little lost


Maybe who knows. Fun match tho


----------



## PavelGaborik

Miro needs to get away from this geek. 

Should've never happened.


----------



## kyledriver

Wow stupid looking botch during the camel clutch lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> How is he a heel? He attacked Chuck Taylor.


Lol touché


----------



## Prosper

Miro is ripped as fuck


----------



## Erik.

Miro is yoked as fuck.


----------



## kyledriver

Good friends???[emoji1787]

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Now hes a heel back to speaking Russian? Lol...uh, ok


----------



## Chip Chipperson

AEW has shit backwards. This match should've been their debut match as a team.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> Miro is ripped as fuck


Do you see why we all want him to not be playing arcade games now?


----------



## kyledriver

Damnnn archer and moxley preview

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Not good, best. Best.


----------



## Oracle

Stop putting over the fucking gaming shit yeah we get it he plays video games? 

who fucking cares


----------



## Prosper

Oh shit he reverted back to Bulgarian Crusher Rusev


----------



## Whoanma

Archer doing his stuff.


----------



## Prosper

Holy shit Archer


----------



## Erik.

Archer's the fucking man.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Archer has a 5% chance of winning the title tonight.


----------



## RapShepard

Mox to overcome


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> Oh shit he reverted back to Bulgarian Crusher Rusev


----------



## Ham and Egger

A feud has been started over a broken arcade machine. This must be a first in pro wrestling. Lol


----------



## kyledriver

Pretty damn good show so far

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Enjoyed the Archer segment.


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> A feud has been started over a broken arcade machine. This must be a first in pro wrestling. Lol


One too many.


----------



## Erik.

Omega vs. Page - has to be.


----------



## Prosper

Fenix and Penta in a match? That should be great


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ham and Egger said:


> A feud has been started over a broken arcade machine. This must be a first in pro wrestling. Lol


It's not how you start it's how you end.


----------



## RapShepard

Best Friends feuding over minivans and arcade cabinets. Welp at least it's a story for the secondary tag feud I guess lol


----------



## MoxAsylum

This is the anniversary show? This show is bad so far


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> Fenix and Penta in a match? That should be great


Banger.

And the winner faces Omega too. Certified banger.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Archer is the man. I hope he wins 

Miro was great in his short talkie segment


----------



## Prosper

I think Miro’s “Game Over” saying during promos is gonna blow up


----------



## Chip Chipperson

MoxAsylum said:


> This is the anniversary show? This show is bad so far


Yeah, one good segment (Archer)


----------



## Prosper

Holy shit Fenix vs Omega would be out of control


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Best Friends feuding over minivans and arcade cabinets. Welp at least it's a story for the secondary tag feud I guess lol


dude, if they smashed my arcade cabinet i would be livid


----------



## Trophies

That tourney is begging for a Omega/Hangman final but it’ll probably be Omega/Jungle Boy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

prosperwithdeen said:


> I think Miro’s “Game Over” saying during promos is gonna blow up


he says it so intense - good catchphrase


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, if they smashed my arcade cabinet i would be livid


Breh, gamer rage is unmatched.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, if they smashed my arcade cabinet i would be livid


If you're that worried about protecting it why have it in a wrestling arena?


----------



## Klitschko

Ham and Egger said:


> A feud has been started over a broken arcade machine. This must be a first in pro wrestling. Lol


Its shit like this why you should not let most wrestlers do whatever the fuck they want with their characters on television.


----------



## Whoanma

Erik. said:


> Banger.
> 
> And the winner faces Omega too. Certified banger.


----------



## One Shed

Fenix vs Penta should be good.


----------



## Prosper

MJF already wow


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Breh, gamer rage is unmatched.


they don’t know the rage brother brother


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, if they smashed my arcade cabinet i would be livid


Miro has made a career of making stupid work so I'm waiting to see, but this is definitely stupid to start off with.


----------



## Intimidator3

Pretty good opener. Miro looks good in the ring.

Archer is a bad man.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## One Shed

Erik. said:


> Breh, gamer rage is unmatched.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Am i the only one who thinks the whole Judas thing has kinda run its course? I probably am.


----------



## Prosper

Oh shit right to it I wonder if IC kills Jericho here


----------



## Oracle

Finally Jericho is going to work with a fucking legit opponent


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is Jericho gonna be turned on by the IC tonight?


----------



## Erik.

"Future reference"


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RainmakerV2 said:


> Am i the only one who thinks the whole Judas thing has kinda run its course? I probably am.


It got over once so in AEW fashion they need to run it into the ground.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Lol poor Sammy


----------



## Erik.

That jacket is 100% Wardlows when they kick Jericho + Sammy out of the IC.


----------



## RapShepard

Them together is too forced especially with current day Jericho


----------



## MoxAsylum

this show is terrible other than archer


----------



## Ham and Egger

MJF/Jericho getting too self indulgent on the mic. Get to the point


----------



## One Shed

This is way too long.


----------



## RainmakerV2

They're trying too hard.


----------



## One Shed

I want a steak dinner.


----------



## kyledriver

I had a 12 oz ribeye last night

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wow... I can't believe I'm saying this, but a Jericho/MJF segment fell really really flat.


----------



## bdon

What a stupid fucking segment. Keep Jericho away from MJF please.


----------



## Derek30

I don’t know what to make of that. At all.


----------



## RapShepard

That was Bayley this is your life type bad


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Derek30

I see they’re hitting the “humour” hard this episode


----------



## Ham and Egger

They're really dragging this shit along.... we have to get another week of cringe comedy.


----------



## The XL 2

Tony Schiavone has a better physique than Chuck Taylor at least


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jericho is getting worse, what a cringeworthy embarrassment he has become.


----------



## Trophies

I bet Tony is having a blast lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Im down for a Schiavone Baker sex tape


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I didn't mind the first bit of it but then it got too long and them agreeing to have a steak dinner is fucking stupid.

AEW of course needs to have comedy...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Tony and Britt are friend goals


----------



## RapShepard

Let's get to the cost match so this can turn around.


----------



## Prosper

I don’t know about that segment, pretty underwhelming


----------



## Derek30

The XL 2 said:


> Tony Schiavone has a better physique than Chuck Taylor at least


Daaaaaammmmmmnnnnn


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


>


If they had someone walk by a mirror and it was Scott Bakula I would mark


----------



## RapShepard

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don’t know about that segment, pretty underwhelming


It was just bad


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im down for a Schiavone Baker sex tape


So is he.


----------



## Whoanma

Baker‘s great on vignettes and sucks in ring, Nothing new under the sun.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Two Sheds said:


> So is he.


He's married


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Britt Baker segment sucks. This is awful.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Britt is a gem


----------



## Chan Hung

Well this show is running pretty smoothly. Not saying its great but its not awful.


----------



## RainmakerV2

bdon said:


> What a stupid fucking segment. Keep Jericho away from MJF please.



They just need to reign it in and stop trying so hard. MJF needs to be reigned in a little too, hes getting way too rambling with his stuff.


----------



## shandcraig

When did OC debut with his own team? This theme actually is pretty good and kind of fitting for him


----------



## rbl85

It was a ref to the 40 Year-Old Virgin, right ?


----------



## Intimidator3

Damn, Britt/Schiavone promo was better than MFJ/Jericho promo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> That jacket is 100% Wardlows when they kick Jericho + Sammy out of the IC.


great call


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So I thought the opening tag match was solid. Miro destroying guys, and having a proper squash match where he could just be a beast is nice. Him being a full-blown heel confuses me a bit... but I'll remain optimistic and assume it's very very temporary.

Archer attacking Moxley is cool and all, but it's a lose lose situation for a monster like him. Either he wins the match and his win is undercut by the fact he beat a weakened Moxley, or he loses and looks worse.

The MJF/Jericho segment was mediocre. Two of the finest mic workers not just in AEW, but in wrestling as a whole... and that's the best they come up? I think as others have said, they tried too hard to be funny. It didn't work.

That Britt Baker stuff promo/vignette/whatever that was was bad.

OJ/Cody... hopefully this is where the show starts getting good.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Tony Skee A Vone and Britt Baker are best friends


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wait, am i the only one who enjoyed MJF / Jericho? And normally i am lukewarm on both


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wait, am i the only one who enjoyed MJF / Jericho? And normally i am lukewarm on both


Way too long, too silly and I almost always love MJF.


----------



## Derek30

I wonder if we get some heavy heel Cody vibes in this match


----------



## shandcraig

Here comes the cry baby


----------



## CtrlAltDel

Cody entrance.


----------



## One Shed

So he already dyed it back?


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> great call


It's coming.


----------



## Whoanma

The peroxide strikes back!!


----------



## bdon

I hate this motherfucker.


----------



## Derek30

Arn: “Just don’t fall into a a tub of mimosa”


----------



## Prosper

He dyed it again lmao


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> I hate this motherfucker.


Well this comes out of nowhere!


----------



## shandcraig

So hes back to blonde? What the fuck is this dude doing


----------



## RapShepard

This should be good


----------



## CtrlAltDel

Nature Cody back


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cody is back in blonde!


----------



## scshaastin

So is Cody’s hair like Finn Balors demon or something? It changes for 1 match


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> So hes b
> ack to blonde? What the fuck is this dude doing


Midlife crisis


----------



## Whoanma

prosperwithdeen said:


> He dyed it again lmao


Peroxide Cody is best for business.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I don't like the music that plays before Cody's entrance. Seems pointless. Adds nothing.


----------



## Prosper

Darby in the crowd after everything he’s been through with Cody is a nice touch


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> So hes back to blonde? What the fuck is this dude doing


His hair were black probably only for his new show.


----------



## Alex6691

He said in an interview recently he will likely never be a heel again. Don't expect anything from Cody.


----------



## Chan Hung

What, Why is he Blonde this fast again


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Darby Allin doing his best Sting impression.

Ladies and Gentlemen the one year anniversary show!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Oh Cody's back to blonde. Awesome.


----------



## Erik.

Darby FINALLY beating Cody and being the one to take the TNT title off him would be cool.


----------



## El Hammerstone

"Not a comedy character."


----------



## Alex6691

You'll only get heel vibes from Cody but nothing fully fledged.


----------



## Whoanma

Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## One Shed

At least Trashidy got booed.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Midlife crisis





MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't like the music that plays before Cody's entrance. Seems pointless. Adds nothing.



The music is good but its stupid because it doesnt match his nerdy theme song. They dont go hand in hand at all


----------



## Chan Hung

OC is so much smaller


----------



## bdon

Goddamn this match is fucking stupid already.


----------



## One Shed

Trashidy is so, so sloppy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Who enjoys this? Really?


----------



## MoxAsylum

So RHHHodes is back to blonde ?


----------



## Whoanma

Is OC’s ”push” ending tonight?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

End this fucking bullshit. Seriously.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Chip Chipperson said:


> Who enjoys this? Really?


The type of geeks who say “If you don’t like it, don’t watch”.


----------



## Alex6691

Dark order ringside. Aren't usually ringside for matches. I assume it'll be a DO interference to protect OC.


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> Is OC’s ”push” ending tonight?


We could only be so lucky.


----------



## Erik.

Alex6691 said:


> Dark order ringside. Aren't usually ringside for matches. I assume it'll be a DO interference to protect OC.


Yeah - I noticed that too.

They're on the heel side (as you'd expect). But they certainly weren't there before.


----------



## Boldgerg

OC really is such a pointless little runt.

If he was nothing but a comedy jobber then fine, but he is not worth anything more than that whatsoever.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cody trying way too hard to make it look like Orange Cassidy of all people has a legitimate amateur wrestling pedigree.


----------



## bdon

You’ve got unathletic Cody who isn’t a “moves” guy trying to work with Cassidy who isn’t strong enough or skilled enough to make it work.

This match is fucking awful.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Chip Chipperson said:


> Darby Allin doing his best Sting impression.


Haha haha


----------



## MoxAsylum

This anniversary show sucks


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> We could only be so lucky.


What if he ends up winning the belt tonight? This thread will


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I really hope OC wins this. Him as TNT Champs sounds hella good.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Dustin has always been a far better wrestler then Cody. That's not to say Cody isn't good but he's not a workrate guy. He's a slightly above average wrestler.


----------



## bdon

That was a fucking awful superkick.

John Silver fucking sucks. Look at that stupid fucking overacting bullshit.


----------



## Whoanma

Dork Order BS in between.


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> What if he ends up winning the belt tonight? This thread will


----------



## Alright_Mate

The cringe in this episode is fucking painful.


----------



## bdon

Cody Cutter looks like shit literally every time. So fucking fake and lacks any realism. You can’t even jump backwards and grab someone’s head like that.


----------



## Ham and Egger

John Silver has grown on me. He's really entertaining.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Should've kept Anna Jay out here for visual sake. 

I liked OC as a comedy lower midcarder but this has gotten out of hand.


----------



## RapShepard

Why are they selling Cody and Chuck Taylor like they're big athletic dudes lol


----------



## One Shed

those weak ass palm shots hahahahaha


----------



## Chan Hung

Darby is definitely pulling a Sting RN lol


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> John Silver has grown on me. He's really entertaining.


Impossible. He has not grown in decades.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Yawnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> those weak ass palm shots hahahahaha


Sonny Kiss may actually strike harder!! 😱


----------



## Oracle

How as a living adult do you enjoy watching OC? kids i can understand

beggars belief.


----------



## RapShepard

Darby needs to win at Full Gear... Well rather he should beat Cody close out that off and on feud. Also called it


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I am so bored.


----------



## Prosper

Cody vs Darby sounds good to my ears


----------



## Ham and Egger

Wait how is Allin the contender for the belt?


----------



## bdon

Cody fucking sucks so bad. Goddamn.


----------



## One Shed

"OC is good worker though guys!"


----------



## latinoheat4life2

MoxAsylum said:


> This anniversary show sucks


For an anniversary, they should be pulling out all the stops. That Jericho segment was atrocious.


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> Sonny Kiss may actually strike harder!! 😱


Well sonny is a bigger stronger dude, so why wouldn't he?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Ham and Egger said:


> Wait how is Allin the contender for the belt?


How was Orange Cassidy?


----------



## Alex6691

Allin has to win at Full Gear finally. Be a good end to the Cody/Allin feud.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Fucking end this bullshit fucking hell


----------



## MoxAsylum

latinoheat4life2 said:


> For an anniversary, they should be pulling out all the stops. That Jericho segment was atrocious.


It's all been atrocious except for Archer. The failed comedy is nauseating


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why are all these matches so long? They have a stacked roster of guys who should be on TV. This is so unnecessary.


----------



## Chan Hung

This match should have ended long ago.


----------



## bdon

CODY SUCKS!! CODY SUCKS!!! CODY SUCKS!!!!


----------



## El Hammerstone

Good God, please make it stop


----------



## izhack111

Chip Chipperson said:


> I am so bored.


Shit show


----------



## One Shed

Do the Misfits in Action come out next?


----------



## Alright_Mate

This match sucks and we still have Shida vs Big Swole to come


----------



## Chip Chipperson

They should cut away to Darby Allin pretending to be Sting again to hype the title match.

Fuck sake.


----------



## MoxAsylum

AEW really trying to attract new viewers (sarcasm) such a trash match


----------



## bdon

CODY SUCKS!!! CODY SUCKS!!!


----------



## MoxAsylum

Alright_Mate said:


> This match sucks and we still have Shida vs Big Swole to come


Big swole needs to be released


----------



## Erik.

So this is going to a time limit draw. 

Cody vs. OC vs. Darby at Full Gear?


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Why are they selling Cody and Chuck Taylor like they're big athletic dudes lol


To be fair Cody is pretty jacked.


Chuck Taylor on the other hand is built like a middle aged mechanic.


----------



## Whoanma

Erik. said:


> So this is going to a time limit draw.
> 
> Cody vs. OC vs. Darby at Full Gear?


----------



## izhack111

Fucking indy garbage


----------



## bdon

Goddamn this bleach blonde fuck loves the smell of his own fucking shit. I hope he retires early. Goddamn.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Easily the weakest match of the night so far


----------



## Chan Hung

Too long of a match. Seriously AEW.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cody cant beat OC LOL. Jesus.


----------



## CtrlAltDel

Highlight of the match, Cody dyed blonde hair


----------



## bdon

Hey everyone. Welcome to Cody Rhodes without all the bullshit smoke and mirrors.

He fucking sucks.


----------



## Chan Hung

They are really letting OC go to the last minute with Cody


----------



## One Shed

Horrible on all levels.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

STOP THIS! STOP THIS! STOP THISSSSSS!


----------



## CtrlAltDel

OC was in such a hurry to pin him


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lmao GAY


----------



## Chan Hung

A 20 minute draw? OMFG lol Wow.


----------



## CtrlAltDel

OC getting the Superman push


----------



## Ham and Egger

This match has been great so far. Cody can have a great match with anyone.


----------



## One Shed

What a HORRIBLE ending to a piss poor match. This match is everything wrong with AEW compressed into 20 minutes that felt like an eternity.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Anyone who defends that fucking idiot Tony Khan after this abortion is taking the absolute piss.


----------



## Whoanma

Lol.


----------



## Trophies

I like the finish. Good match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ham and Egger said:


> This match has been great so far. Cody can have a great match with anyone.



Found the supermark


----------



## izhack111

Fucking bad..fuck this


----------



## One Shed

Nice for Mox to wait for the segment to start to attack.


----------



## RapShepard

prosperwithdeen said:


> Cody vs Darby sounds good to my ears


Yup their thing reminds me of Naruto and Konohamaru


----------



## kyledriver

Wtf he's blonde again?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

that makes OC look like a dumb idiot.


----------



## bdon

Goddamn.

Does this motherfucker not realize how stupid it looks to constantly use the same finishes over and over!?!? Darby and Jake Hager. Now this...

Fucking hell.


----------



## Derek30

What a fucking train wreck of a show minus the Moxley/Archer stuff


----------



## Erik.

Darby vs. OC vs. Cody then, I assume.

Give the belt to Darby.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This company has absolutely NO FUCKING IDEA WHAT IT'S DOING


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The match did pick up towards the end but it did feel a bigger dragged and sluggish. It was ok. Not a great match.


----------



## Whoanma

More good shit courtesy of Archer + Moxley.


----------



## Ham and Egger

RainmakerV2 said:


> Found the supermark


It was a great match. They told a good story and it flowed well. Cody is that dude!


----------



## stingr23

Allin getting a TNT shot is 🤮


----------



## RapShepard

Sammy is going to murder Matt at some point lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

This shit screams of 2008 TNA.


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> It was a great match. They told a good story and it flowed well. Cody is that dude!


OC is one of the most sloppy guys they have. Not believable on his own and makes everything look like crap.


----------



## stingr23

Hopefully Archer vs. Mox will save this.


----------



## izhack111

Oh not again


----------



## Prosper

Keep Sammy and Matt away from each other it’s bad luck


----------



## Erik.

I was really hoping it was PAC.


----------



## rbl85

Only a hater would say that the Cody vs OC match was bad


----------



## shandcraig

Thank god they didnt act like pussies about the fuck up and keep pushing sammy over him


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Prosper

Sammy being the attacker makes sense though


----------



## Trophies

Sammy using “it was me. It was me all along” line lol


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> Only a hater would say that the Cody vs OC match was bad


It was horrible on all levels. Sloppy is being nice.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Matt Vs Sammy AGAIN. Holy fucking shit this fucking company and it's fucking show


----------



## Oracle

Now we are going back to this awful fued. 

fuck this show absolutely clueless


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sammy says the feud is over when he says its over! Lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Sammy keeps injuring Matt..I know it's accidental but at this point that feud is cursed. I don't want to see Matt injured again.


----------



## rbl85

Two Sheds said:


> It was horrible on all levels. Sloppy is being nice.


Agree to disagree i guess


----------



## One Shed

Trophies said:


> Sammy using “it was me. It was me all along” line lol


Yeah I noticed that


----------



## RapShepard

prosperwithdeen said:


> Keep Sammy and Matt away from each other it’s bad luck


We should start a what injury will Matt get this time game. I'm guessing Sammy will knock out some teeth


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> This company has absolutely NO FUCKING IDEA WHAT IT'S DOING


Don’t you dare fucking do this. You call his shitty ass out. That was ALL fucking Cody. I called it shit when Omega play wrestled with Nak, then I demand you to fucking call that piece of shit, bleach blonde fuck out. He wanted to steal the show last week, and he was hell bent to make sure that Omega, Hangman, Bucks, anyone else fucking interesting would NOT be on this show. Probably accomplished his request by sucking off the dog wanker.

THIS IS ON CODY!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I'm sad that OC didn't win but hey it was a nice match and I had fun watching it. 

So um...Looks like Matt has some Unfinished Buisness.


----------



## Prosper

Sammy/Matt was a good midcard feud until the accident, it’s good to tie loose ends I just hope neither one of them hurt each other again


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> Agree to disagree i guess


Calling him green is way too nice.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> Don’t you dare fucking do this. You call his shitty ass out. That was ALL fucking Cody. I called it shit when Omega play wrestled with Nak, then I demand you to fucking call that piece of shit, bleach blonde fuck out. He wanted to steal the show last week, and he was hell bent to make sure that Omega, Hangman, Bucks, anyone else fucking interesting would NOT be on this show. Probably accomplished his request by sucking off the dog wanker.
> 
> THIS IS ON CODY!!


Psycho....


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> Don’t you dare fucking do this. You call his shitty ass out. That was ALL fucking Cody. I called it shit when Omega play wrestled with Nak, then I demand you to fucking call that piece of shit, bleach blonde fuck out. He wanted to steal the show last week, and he was hell bent to make sure that Omega, Hangman, Bucks, anyone else fucking interesting would NOT be on this show. Probably accomplished his request by sucking off the dog wanker.
> 
> THIS IS ON CODY!!


TELL EM BDON!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Dude I miss Kenny Omega. Where the fuck has he been?


----------



## Ham and Egger

bdon said:


> Don’t you dare fucking do this. You call his shitty ass out. That was ALL fucking Cody. I called it shit when Omega play wrestled with Nak, then I demand you to fucking call that piece of shit, bleach blonde fuck out. He wanted to steal the show last week, and he was hell bent to make sure that Omega, Hangman, Bucks, anyone else fucking interesting would NOT be on this show. Probably accomplished his request by sucking off the dog wanker.
> 
> THIS IS ON CODY!!


Somebody is mad. 😭

Cody is the best thing going in AEW. Deal with it! Lol


----------



## izhack111

Oh I like this!


----------



## RainmakerV2

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Dude I miss Kenny Omega. Where the fuck has he been?



I never would have thought Id say this but I kinda agree. Hes better than most of this dog poo they're putting on TV.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Props to AEW for such a craptistic anniversary show


----------



## One Shed

The Bucks being able to pull anyone towards them is not very believable.


----------



## Whoanma

Bingo, Bango, Bongo.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Hey a random brawl for no reason on Dynamite! This is new!


----------



## MoxAsylum

Ham and Egger said:


> Somebody is mad. 😭
> 
> Cody is the best thing going in AEW. Deal with it! Lol


Cody is a scrub


----------



## One Shed

Yay, yet another tournament.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I don't fucking care about The Young Bucks and their bullshit either.


----------



## RapShepard

Sometimes matches like this are pointless because the winner is too obvious


----------



## MoxAsylum

How cool, Bucks spamming super kicks


----------



## bdon

Aaaaand the show picks up.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Bucks and FTR both heels?


----------



## Prosper

Easy Bucks win, Bucks vs FTR and Cody vs Darby at Full Gear, the PPV is shaping up real nice


----------



## Whoanma

The Young F*cks greatest hits compilation.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So the Young Bucks are supposed to be heels or faces?


----------



## One Shed

Oh yay, after all that Big Swole next


----------



## Prosper

Heels vs tweeners


----------



## RapShepard

Hopefully the build to FTR vs Young Bucks is as good as the match should be.


----------



## PavelGaborik

They're getting way too predictable. 

We all know Kenny and Hangman are winning their side of the bracket, just like we all knew Archer and Cody would.

And we damn sure all know the Bucks are facing FTR as well.


----------



## Erik.

Cody vs. Darby
Bucks vs. FTR
Omega vs. Page
Shida vs. Britt Baker

Could really be part of the Full Gear card. Damn.


----------



## shandcraig

Ham and Egger said:


> So the Young Bucks are supposed to be heels or faces?



Apparently alll the evps have been hit on the head


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Cody vs. Darby
> Bucks vs. FTR
> Omega vs. Page
> Shida vs. Britt Baker
> 
> Could really be part of the Full Gear card. Damn.


That card is fire, Maybe even Moxley vs Archer II


----------



## Oracle

Erik. said:


> Cody vs. Darby
> Bucks vs. FTR
> Omega vs. Page
> Shida vs. Britt Baker
> 
> Could really be part of the Full Gear card. Damn.


So what your telling us is theres no point in watching anymore untill Full Gear?


----------



## izhack111

Pp winning 100%


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

It's obvious that the Bucks are winning that Tag Match Next week but I'm still hoping that Private Party wins.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This is up there as the worst AEW show I've seen in my life. I'm not even overreacting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ham and Egger said:


> So the Young Bucks are supposed to be heels or faces?


yes


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I really want to like that AEW has rankings based on wins/losses...but why the heck do we have an 8 man tournament and this 4 way tag if there's #1 ranked contenders? Makes the ranmings pointless.


----------



## Erik.

Oracle said:


> So what your telling us is theres no point in watching anymore untill Full Gear?


You can do what you want.


----------



## izhack111

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is up there as the worst AEW show I've seen in my life. I'm not even overreacting.


Last week was something else


----------



## Alex6691

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is up there as the worst AEW show I've seen in my life. I'm not even overreacting.


Still time to turn off, my guy.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

It's funny how Cody and Omega are basically opposites of each other. One books himself to look good the other buries himself.


----------



## Kestrel

At least the Young Bucks are better as heels than trying to present as faces. They're naturally obnoxious.


----------



## kyledriver

I'm starting to really dislike oc. This match has gone on way too long

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Neither Big, nor Swole.


----------



## rbl85

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I really want to like that AEW has rankings based on wins/losses...but why the heck do we have an 8 man tournament and this 4 way tag if there's #1 ranked contenders? Makes the ranmings pointless.


At the end the number 1 contender always face the champ during the PPV.


----------



## RapShepard

Give Swole the win and put her with Taz #BadIdeasIWantToSee


----------



## One Shed

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It's funny how Cody and Omega are basically opposites of each other. One books himself to look good the other buries himself.


Hint: If you are booking yourself to go to a time limit draw with a tiny geek, you are not booking yourself strong.


----------



## Intimidator3

FTR/Bucks feels like it could be good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

OC v Cody started at 3* and turned i to 4* last 5min

the story of Cody being on the short end of a draw one year later can’t be ignored

especially with Darby in the rafters

match 3 between them is gonna be bonkers


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Hey it's WF's Favorite Female Wrestler..Big Swole Lmao.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

kyledriver said:


> I'm starting to really dislike oc. This match has gone on way too long
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


This poor soul is stuck in an endless Cody/Orange loop.

The match ended about 15 minutes ago, fam.


----------



## Whoanma

Back, hurry back...


----------



## izhack111

Swole on tv...time to go pee


----------



## One Shed

izhack111 said:


> Swole on tv...time to go pee


Probably need to make it last 15 minutes in there.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

My baby Shida is always a pleasure to watch.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> OC v Cody started at 3* and turned i to 4* last 5min
> 
> the story of Cody being on the short end of a draw one year later can’t be ignored
> 
> especially with Darby in the rafters
> 
> match 3 between them is gonna be bonkers


4th match score is Cody 2-0-1


----------



## MoxAsylum

Why is Big Swole a thing ? She's garbage


----------



## RapShepard

No DQ is a hard sell in a place that's had 1 DQ in a year.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Two Sheds said:


> Hint: If you are booking yourself to go to a time limit draw with a tiny geek, you are not booking yourself strong.


I would disagree kayfabe wise they trying to push OC pretty hard he defeated Jericho clean twice.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> This poor soul is stuck in an endless Cody/Orange loop.
> 
> The match ended about 15 minutes ago, fam.


I lol’d


----------



## Lorromire

Shida really seems off her game for some reason.


----------



## One Shed

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I would disagree kayfabe wise they trying to push OC pretty hard he defeated Jericho clean twice.


Yeah, but I still live in a world where physics exists. Takes me out of a match like when Rey Mysterio can over power Big Show.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Let Shida be AEW champ forever.


----------



## Prosper

Lol Archer vs Mox is gonna be out of control


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> OC v Cody started at 3* and turned i to 4* last 5min
> 
> the story of Cody being on the short end of a draw one year later can’t be ignored
> 
> especially with Darby in the rafters
> 
> match 3 between them is gonna be bonkers


Maybe it will be Cody vs OC vs Darby triple threat


----------



## RainmakerV2

Tony doesnt wanna be a "TV character " but he surely gets his name in there about 5 times a show.


----------



## bdon

This is legit November 18th levels bad.


----------



## The XL 2

Big Green a little reckless there.


----------



## somerandomfan

I feel so bad for Shida having to sell that offense.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Random gimmick match with no hype on TV. More mistakes by master booker Tony K


----------



## RapShepard

Lorromire said:


> Shida really seems off her game for some reason.


Swole just isn't good, I don't even like Shida, but not much she can do with Swole.


----------



## izhack111

Archer/mox will save this show


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> Tony doesnt wanna be a "TV character " but he surely gets his name in there about 5 times a show.


We already know he sees himself as OC.


----------



## RapShepard

Chip Chipperson said:


> Random gimmick match with no hype on TV. More mistakes by master booker Tony K


The gimmick is only bad because there's never any DQs anyway because "the ref doesn't want to end this big match this way"


----------



## One Shed

Footage of OC fan celebrating:


----------



## Ham and Egger

RapShepard said:


> No DQ is a hard sell in a place that's had 1 DQ in a year.


and let's keep it that way. Raw can't go an episode without 5 DQs minimum.


----------



## Chan Hung

When will Britt win the title?


----------



## Lorromire

RapShepard said:


> Swole just isn't good, I don't even like Shida, but not much she can do with Swole.


Oh don't get me wrong, Swole isn't good at this stage, but idk. Shida still seems off to me. Could be a little bit of rust since AEW doesn't wanna use her consistantly for some weird reason.


----------



## Prosper

Shida looking prettier than usual tonight


----------



## somerandomfan

Lorromire said:


> Shida really seems off her game for some reason.


Really feels like she has to just keep having to force herself to slow down awkwardly while she waits for Swole to get into position.


----------



## Lorromire

prosperwithdeen said:


> Shida looking prettier than usual tonight


Can't tell if that's a dig at Swole or not lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

Chan Hung said:


> When will Britt win the title?



ASAP we can only hope.


----------



## izhack111

This match is still going? Why??


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> and let's keep it that way. Raw can't go an episode without 5 DQs minimum.


Disagree they can find a happy medium between none and a ton. I don't get the irrational hate for DQs, interference, and Count Outs. They're valid ways to further stories.


----------



## bdon

One year anniversary, and you put on your worst show ever.

I honestly feel deflated.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> 4th match score is Cody 2-0-1


You sure?

draw and then the fyter fest one was it?

when was the third one?


----------



## kyledriver

Wish they'd stop making oc look so strong

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

That fucking botch..Swole fucking sucks


----------



## RapShepard

Lorromire said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, Swole isn't good at this stage, but idk. Shida still seems off to me. Could be a little bit of rust since AEW doesn't wanna use her consistantly for some weird reason.


Well when they're so busy using Britt injured or not, when can you find time for Shida lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

A lot of content for the next botchamania with this match.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Disagree they can find a happy medium between none and a ton. I don't get the irrational hate for DQs, interference, and Count Outs. They're valid ways to further stories.


Exactly, DQs serve a purpose but as WWE has shown, they can be spammed to death.


----------



## PavelGaborik

C'mon man Archer and Mox need 20+ minutes


----------



## RainmakerV2

Does Brian Cage exist anymore or like, is that not a thing


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

My issue with AEW is there is no clear cut main event scene. You have Moxley and then everyone else is kinda just bunched up together. They haven't really established that upper echelon of main eventers.


----------



## Whoanma

That suplex looked like shite.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You sure?
> 
> draw and then the fyter fest one was it?
> 
> when was the third one?


TNT Title tournament


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Exactly, DQs serve a purpose but as WWE has shown, they can be spammed to death.


Like they rightfully try to avoid certain WWE mistakes, but they seem to go to the opposite extreme more often than not.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Aubrey Edwards having a shocker.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> TNT Title tournament


ahhhh, course

good call


----------



## RainmakerV2

Swoles finisher is fuckin stupid lmao, wtf is that?


----------



## midgetlover69

Why big swole remind me of snitsky


----------



## One Shed

OH JESUS AGAIN? I quit.


----------



## kyledriver

Omg why just let the matt sammy storyline did. 

Jesus christ

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Swole...... is not very good.

she needs a tag partner to hide her weakness


----------



## bdon

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> My issue with AEW is there is no clear cut main event scene. You have Moxley and then everyone else is kinda just bunched up together. They haven't really established that upper echelon of main eventers.


Your goddamn shitty hero Cody has made sure that no one is going to Be allowed into a legit main event scene.

And now we have to watch goddamn Cody vs OC again in two weeks, because the piece of shit can’t get enough of himself.


----------



## RapShepard

Aye remember when Spears was going to be used right in AEW lol


----------



## Whoanma

Four Way Tag Match.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Oh yay. OC vs Cody again, just what we all want. Think i'm taking a break from AEW


----------



## somerandomfan

I don't know if I'd say Shida is in the elite class of wrestler who could have a good match with a broom, but you know what I'd rather watch her have a match against a broom than that match... She would have to wait around for a broom to get to the right place to take a move and it would need far less guidance in actually taking the moves than Big Swole did.


----------



## RapShepard

Lucha Bros don't even have their own shirts sheesh


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

bdon said:


> Your goddamn shitty hero Cody has made sure that no one is going to Be allowed into a legit main event scene.
> 
> And now we have to watch goddamn Cody vs OC again in two weeks, because the piece of shit can’t get enough of himself.


When did I ever say Cody was my hero lmao


----------



## Oracle

Have they given up? 

Why are we getting all these fucking rematches of shit


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Oracle said:


> Have they given up?
> 
> Why are we getting all these fucking rematches of shit


They're also building Nyla Vs Shida again.


----------



## shandcraig

So when is the latino happening already


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kingston being there confirms Archer is losing.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Oooh Shawn Spears got a feud. Awesome.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Swole...... is not very good.
> 
> she needs a tag partner to hide her weakness


Crazy your shot at a title is your worst match lol.....swole looked horrible and shida was off too.


----------



## The XL 2

I'm not just saying this to shit on current wrestling, I enjoy AEW, but the caliber of talent in the business nowadays is generally just not high. There are full fledged members of the roster on national television who wouldn't even be good enough to be job guys on WCW Pro or WWF Wrestling Challenge back in the day.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Spears without the beard reminds me of Aaron Steven's. Lol


----------



## Lorromire

midgetlover69 said:


> Why big swole remind me of snitsky


Swole gonna punt a baby next week.


----------



## midgetlover69

I skipped the orange match so they decided to punish me with a rematch 🥳


----------



## Whoanma

OC vs. Cody again?


----------



## RapShepard

Oracle said:


> Have they given up?
> 
> Why are we getting all these fucking rematches of shit


Because it's inevitable the roster is only so big and the Dynamite ready roster is even smaller. But hey at least it's not weekly rematches


----------



## Marbar

Well based on everything that I've read on heretonight I'm glad that i decided to boycott this bullshit by not watching it. I like FTR but I pass on anything involving to the "Best Friends" and OC. The only match that remotely interests me is Archers. Maybe I'll watch the DVR tomorrow. AEW had so much potential then poof it was gone.


----------



## Lorromire

Whoanma said:


> Four Way Tag Match.


AND THE WINNERS WILL GO ONE ON ONE WITH DA UNDATAKA


----------



## bdon

AEW CODY AND JERICHO! Only on TNT!!!!

Fuck those two cocksuckers.


----------



## Lorromire

Marbar said:


> Well based on everything that I've read on heretonight I'm glad that i decided to boycott this bullshit by not watching it. I like FTR but I pass on anything involving to the "Best Friends" and OC. The only match that remotely interests me is Archers. Maybe I'll watch the DVR tomorrow. AEW had so much potential then poof it was gone.


Sucks for you. You missed out on a nice tag match and TNT Title match


----------



## PavelGaborik

Let's get it started.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Can Moxley and Archer save the show?


----------



## izhack111

What Aew worth without Mox? Looks like not much


----------



## PavelGaborik

Holy shit I thought he was getting squashed for a second.


----------



## Lorromire

New music? Sounds fucking nice. He's got the biker helmet too.


----------



## shandcraig

Why does no one know how to dress in wrestling anymore


----------



## stingr23

Archer's new song and helmet suck


----------



## MoxAsylum

Chip Chipperson said:


> Can Moxley and Archer save the show?


nothing can save this show


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> AEW CODY AND JERICHO! Only on TNT!!!!
> 
> Fuck those two cocksuckers.


Neither Kenny or Page were on the anniversary show at all, but Cody went twenty minutes with a goof. The Rise and Fall of AEW is writing itself.


----------



## kyledriver

I hate swole, but I love shida

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorromire

stingr23 said:


> Archer's new song and helmet suck


I like the song. He wore the helmet in NJPW.


----------



## One Shed

Imagine how much more announcing this as a no DQ match would have meant if that actually meant something different than every other match.


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> Neither Kenny or Page were on the anniversary show at all, but Cody went twenty minutes with a goof. The Rise and Fall of AEW is writing itself.


Like I said, the bleach blonde fuck is determined to bury anyone and everyone, and he’s willing to suck off the dog wanker to get his fucking way.


----------



## Alex6691

bdon said:


> Like I said, the bleach blonde fuck is determined to bury anyone and everyone, and he’s willing to suck off the dog wanker to get his fucking way.


Man, some of you guys have issues.


----------



## Ham and Egger

If Archer wins, Swole should be the next challenger for the belt. 👀


----------



## Chip Chipperson




----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Erik.

Ham and Egger said:


> If Archer wins, Swole should be the next challenger for the belt. 👀


Don't.

You'll get people taking you seriously.


----------



## kyledriver

Chip Chipperson said:


> This poor soul is stuck in an endless Cody/Orange loop.
> 
> The match ended about 15 minutes ago, fam.


I was eating dinner I'm catching up.

That would be purgatory for sure lmao

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Archer is stiff as fuck


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Kenny Omega needs to be featured every week. Where the fuck is he?


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Like I said, the bleach blonde fuck is determined to bury anyone and everyone, and he’s willing to suck off the dog wanker to get his fucking way.


Coming soon: "Wank the Dog" the rise of Tony Khan.


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> If Archer wins, Swole should be the next challenger for the belt. [emoji102]


Last man standing match!


----------



## the_hound

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Kenny Omega needs to be featured every week. Where the fuck is he?


he'll show up to face off with moxley


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Kenny Omega needs to be featured every week. Where the fuck is he?


Quarantining


----------



## Chip Chipperson

kyledriver said:


> I was eating dinner I'm catching up.
> 
> That would be purgatory for sure lmao
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Hopefully you've managed to keep your dinner down after watching Cody/Orange


----------



## kyledriver

Swole sucks

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Kenny Omega needs to be featured every week. Where the fuck is he?


The Ace


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

So Kenny leaves being a huge star in Japan so he can sit on the bench in AEW. Sigh....


----------



## RapShepard

Watching Moxley try and be a sub guy feels so weird.


----------



## One Shed

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Kenny Omega needs to be featured every week. Where the fuck is he?


Attending the funeral of Miro's arcade machine.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn i wonder who will win


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> So Kenny leaves being a huge star in Japan so he can sit on the bench in AEW. Sigh....


It's all apart of a complex story to look bad and underwhelming so he can then surprise folk by dominating. Or whatever the Kenny fans say lol


----------



## One Shed

meh


----------



## bdon

Does Kingston know any other word than “family”?

Shit ending. Same stupid shit that Cody uses.


----------



## Whoanma

Really?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good main event. And good choice not to have Moxley drop the belt to Archer.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lame as hell.


----------



## izhack111

Again a roll up ending..fuck this


----------



## MoxAsylum

What a trash show. Definitely think i'm taking a break


----------



## RapShepard

Yeah that was an underwhelming ending. They constantly do these goofy ass ending with the big men when they lose.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Didn't like the finish but they had to protect Lance. 

Kingston vs Mox vs Archer at the next PPV?


----------



## Oracle

Worst show they have ever done and literally nothing to look forward to in the coming weeks. 

time for a break


----------



## RainmakerV2

What are they gonna do Kingston vs. Mox at Full Gear? Gee I wonder whos going over.


----------



## bdon

This was a terrible, terrible fucking show.


----------



## Whoanma

Lame endings such as


----------



## Ham and Egger

bdon said:


> Does Kingston know any other word than “family”?


Familia? 

They have a no DQ match and they finish it with a roll up.


----------



## MoxAsylum

That show was an absolutely awful steaming pile of crap. Definitely think i'm gonna take a break from AEW. There was absolutely nothing good about that show. Also you're seriously gonna do trash cassidy vs Cody again in two weeks?


----------



## punkypower

Are you fucking kidding me??

SO over the bullshit endings..

What can be worse than Jericho facing Luther to celebrate his 30 years? This company’s execution of their anniversary show.


----------



## One Shed

A mediocre episode of WWE Velocity. Oh.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Didn't like the finish but they had to protect Lance.
> 
> Kingston vs Mox vs Archer at the next PPV?


Protect him for what when Cody has already beat him clean. If you can't lose to the undefeated world champ without protection then who can you lose to?


----------



## Chan Hung

Moxley Wins


----------



## PavelGaborik

Super disappointing show. 

Mox vs Archer should've been saved for a PPV where we could get a 20+ minutes of pure violence.

Mox vs Kingston vs Archer is the way to go at Full Gear


----------



## CtrlAltDel

Did Omega test positive for CoVID?


----------



## izhack111

Aew=smark fest...fuck this shit..time for a break


----------



## Erik.

Can't help but feel Kingston is just taking PACs place in all this 

As much as I love Eddie.


----------



## Alex6691

Kingston has become my favourite wrestler in AEW right now. Everything about him feels so real.


----------



## RapShepard

Watching Simon give this show mostly ups should be funny tomorrow lol


----------



## RapShepard

CtrlAltDel said:


> Did Omega test positive for CoVID?


Yes


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Oracle said:


> Worst show they have ever done and literally nothing to look forward to in the coming weeks.
> 
> time for a break


Lol, worst show? You're not actually serious.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Last man standing match!


😂😂😂😂


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

A very weak show overall. Only redeeming parts were Moxley/Archer stuff, and the rest ranged from at-best solid, to really bad at worse. This is NOT the level of quality an anniversary show that's been hyped up for weeks should have. Not good.


----------



## shandcraig

Meh


----------



## One Shed

So zero surprises
No debuts
No memorable moments
Brian Cage apparently wanked Tony's dog without him or something
and a 20 minute Trashidy match

Worse than I even thought it was going to be. Wow. I am speechless honestly.


----------



## Trophies

For an anniversary show it was pretty meh. The title matches were pretty good tho.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Protect him for what when Cody has already beat him clean. If you can't lose to the undefeated world champ without protection then who can you lose to?


He hasn't had a big win in his entire tenure in AEW thus far. 

Cody beating him was absolutely idiotic. It never should've happened, just like he never should've beaten Brodie last week. You back yourself into these situations when you don't book properly.


----------



## bdon

The weekly “AEW: Cody and Jericho on TNT!” show was the worst one they have ever done. Goddamn. They are up that much time and couldn’t find a single second for Page and Omega?

Kenny, just keep feeding that bleach blonde dipshit enough rope to gang himself. I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## kyledriver

I really want archer to win

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Aye remember when Spears was going to be used right in AEW lol


he had many promo packages and feuds in dubdubeee?


----------



## One Shed

CtrlAltDel said:


> Did Omega test positive for CoVID?


Maybe he read the format for the show and said "nah, I'm good"


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> He hasn't had a big win in his entire tenure in AEW thus far.
> 
> Cody beating him was absolutely idiotic. It never should've happened, just like he never should've beaten Brodie last week. You back yourself into these situations when you don't book properly.


He hasn't, won any big matches. But if they're not going to put a title on him and he's going to disappear like he did after the Cody loss, no reason to over protect him imo.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

It wasn't their best show, far from their worst though let's be real.


----------



## Whoanma

That ME match ending was


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Tired of the big man finishes though. Same shit constantly.


----------



## izhack111

Smarks fest


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Yes


that is a shame - hope he’s ready for next week


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he had many promo packages and feuds in dubdubeee?


Nope, now what has he done of note in AEW, I'll wait? Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I liked that show - solid 7/10

was entertained - except for the Shida v Swole abortion


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'm looking forward to Moxley/Kingston... give them a few weeks of build to the next PPV and at least that will be entertaining.

I'll also assume it was just an off night for MJF and Jericho, and they'll get back to be good next week. 

This whole OC/Cody thing still has me baffled. Especially now that they've confirmed Darby Allin will be wrestling for the TNT Championship at the PPV. So what's the gameplan here? Why do OC/Cody again? Seems like it's just there to fill up time for that week's Dynamite (in two weeks?).


----------



## RapShepard

Freezer Geezer said:


> It wasn't their best show, far from their worst though let's be real.


It was a really bad special man, just call it what it is. A special episode gets grader harder than a regular episode.


----------



## Alright_Mate

People overrated tonight’s card going in, I’m honestly not surprised this show flopped.

Idiotic finish to FTR vs Best Friends.
Chris Jericho and MJF’s segment was over the top cringe.
We had to endure a Cody vs OC match for 20 minutes.
Shida vs Big Swole was unsurprisingly meh.
Moxley vs Archer was let down by a lame ending.

AEW has zero consistency, they go on a hot streak, then they just spoil everything with their shitty bad habits.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that is a shame - hope he’s ready for next week


I'm talking shit I have no idea lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Nope, now what has he done of note in AEW, I'll wait? Lol


i dunno, been in more than 1 feud at least?

that already puta him over his whole wwe tenure


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> *I'm talking shit *I have no idea lol


i always assumed


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i dunno, been in more than 1 feud at least?
> 
> that already puta him over his whole wwe tenure


So you agree he's been forgettable in both, nice to come to an agreement lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Freezer Geezer said:


> It wasn't their best show, far from their worst though let's be real.


It was up there man.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> I liked that show - solid 7/10
> 
> was entertained - except for the Shida v Swole abortion


And there goes your credibility...


----------



## Freezer Geezer

RapShepard said:


> It was a really bad special man, just call it what it is. A special episode gets grader harder than a regular episode.


That's not what people have said. People have said it's their worst show. Which is flagrantly bollocks. 

No show that has Archer vs Moxley on it will ever be their worst show, shit finish or not.

It wasn't great overall 🤷but they've put out far worse.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> So you agree he's been forgettable in both, nice to come to an agreement lol.


nah, i like him here

solid C tier talent

i always like the lower cards guys


----------



## kyledriver

Weak finish but good match 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

I thought this show was good. Surprised to see such a negative reaction.


----------



## qntntgood

The smarks and Dave meltzer with rest of the dirt sheet writers have killed any interest in pro wrestling for the mainstream audience.and tonight's show proves it,I don't know what aew's game is.but this shit ain't working,they have no heels in the company.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Chip Chipperson said:


> It was up there man.
> 
> 
> 
> And there goes your credibility...


There's at least 7/8 episodes that I could go back to that would be much worse. I'm not saying it was great 🤷 it was probably just below average for what I've come to expect but there have been some utter horror shows in the last year, this wasn't close to that.


----------



## Smark1995

Two Sheds said:


> So zero surprises
> No debuts
> No memorable moments
> Brian Cage apparently wanked Tony's dog without him or something
> and a 20 minute Trashidy match
> 
> Worse than I even thought it was going to be. Wow. I am speechless honestly.


Whose debut did you wantet to see?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> I thought this show was good. Surprised to see such a negative reaction.


just normal / was a solid show

better than last week


----------



## validreasoning

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i dunno, been in more than 1 feud at least?
> 
> that already puta him over his whole wwe tenure


That's far more memorable than his whole AEW run so far






Are we going to ignore his strong booking in NXT?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Nah it wasn't the worst show. It started off good and the last segment was good. The stuff in between wasn't. Plus Shida is always a plus. The fact that it was a special show was what made it extra disappointing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

validreasoning said:


> That's far more memorable than his whole AEW run so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we going to ignore his strong booking in NXT?


i didn’t watch him in nxt

also, cody chair shot is more memorable than the 10 entrance in RR IMO


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Taking into account that an anniversary show should be an absolute banger this is now the worst AEW show in my opinion.


----------



## jordyjames26

Without moxley I'm out. It's all there for a really good show, but best friends, oc, hardy just make it hard to watch. That's the first cody match I didn't enjoy. 



Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Taking into account that an anniversary show should be an absolute banger this is now the worst AEW show in my opinion.


It’s either this one or the November 18th episode.


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just normal / was a solid show
> 
> better than last week


I suppose if I put myself in the mindset of someone who "just can't" with Cody and OC, I can see where they would have a bad time because that was for sure my match of the night.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Freezer Geezer said:


> There's at least 7/8 episodes that I could go back to that would be much worse. I'm not saying it was great 🤷 it was probably just below average for what I've come to expect but there have been some utter horror shows in the last year, this wasn't close to that.


If you take into account that the anniversary show is meant to be one of the best shows of the year it's easily the worst.

If you want to take that aspect out of it then yes, there has been worse but it's still a bottom 10 show in my opinion.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nah, i like him here
> 
> solid C tier talent
> 
> i always like the lower cards guys


Nah I can dig low card shit. But he feels like a Brian Scalabrine somebody that gets support out of pity lol


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Chip Chipperson said:


> If you take into account that the anniversary show is meant to be one of the best shows of the year it's easily the worst.
> 
> If you want to take that aspect out of it then yes, there has been worse but it's still a bottom 10 show in my opinion.


You won't get any argument from me that they could and probably should have done much better. I enjoyed decent elements of it though tonight.


----------



## Erik.

Could have been better and could have been a lot worse.

The 'anniversary' build up had me certainly expecting more. I already said how hyped I was before the show. Did it deliver? For me, personally not really. But it was a watchable show. Unfortunately, shows like this with all the titles on the line suffer by having no live sold out crowd that would usually enhance the viewing experience.

Opening tag match and the main event were great - but both let down by the finishes really. Someone mentioned it before, why not just let Trent be counted out if you were going to end up cheating to win anyway? But it is what it is. FTR keep the belts, they cheated to win and they move on to the next feud, which'll hopefully be the FTR/Bucks match and the roll up was weak on Archer. It's a no DQ match, Archer is protected through that stipulation alone. Plus, there is NOTHING wrong with losing to the paradigm shift. It's the finisher of the only unbeaten man left on your roster, the world champion.

Cody/OC went on far too long for me (For obvious reasons) and Shida/Swole wasn't good at all. Not really sure why OC is being rewarded by going the distance. A failed title win is a failed title win. To be rewarded another title shot from it is strange. Especially if the end game is just going to be Cody vs. Darby Allin at Full Gear - then they could have just had Cody beat OC here and built up Cody/Darby some more.

Don't mind Kingston going for the belt either - he has a certain authenticity to him that not many on the AEW roster possess. He and Moxley will tear it up on the mic and tear it down in the ring. But I can't but feel it's far too predictable. Eddie Kingston isn't going to win the world title but if the build and match are good, that for me is all that matters. We all sort of know the end goal is Omega standing behind Moxley at the end of the event.

If you give me:

Jon Moxley (c) vs. Eddie Kingston
Cody (c) vs. Darby Allin
FTR (c) vs. The Young Bucks
Shida (c) vs. Britt Baker
Kenny Omega vs. 'Hangman' Adam Page
Sammy Guevara vs. Matt Hardy
MJF vs. Chris Jericho
Miro & Kip vs. Best Friends​As 8 of your PPV matches at Full Gear - I'm sold.

Just build it well, please.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This was way better than the shit draft shows WWE put out the past week. I'll say that much. Cody as usual was one of the highlights of the show. I'm looking forward to the next match in two weeks.


----------



## One Shed

I am trying to understand what universe people could inhabit that could possibly think that was a good show. And for your ONE YEAR anniversary?

No surprises
No dubuts
No memorable moments
Missing many important members of the roster
A 20 minute Trashidy match

They could put almost all of this show on the upcoming Rise and Fall of AEW Network special.

It reminded me of this. Yes, we have all the tools you could want behind the scenes but THIS is what we are going to sell!


----------



## Geeee

one weird nitpick: It would have been less distracting if Jon Moxley took a moment to tighten his belt instead of constantly playing with his pants all match. Took a whole star off the match for me LOL


----------



## bdon

A show like this really, really missed the Bucks and Omega. No matter what you may think of them, their matches at least keep the show moving forward. Jericho and Cody grinded this shit to a standstill.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Ham and Egger said:


> This was way better than the shit draft shows WWE put out the past week. I'll say that much. Cody as usual was one of the highlights of the show. I'm looking forward to the next match in two weeks.


I've heard people say that WWE have started putting out better programming this year, no idea if it's true or not. But people do not know what bad is until they watch WWE religiously during the mid to late 2010's. I've never had that soul destroying feeling from AEW yet, I've had a couple of blips. But not constant let down. Until AEW becomes a weekly soul destroying exercise, they'll always get a pass from me. Below average is nowhere near as soul destroying as some of the shit the WWE were turning out consistently for years. They've got my good grace until then because we know how bad it can be.


----------



## The Wood

Haha, I’ve got to say, this is amazing to read. Honestly thought they would put some effort into this show, but maybe this is their idea of effort.

Two weeks of bad reviews. They’re starting to pile up. Fans are going to start getting the impression you are trying to give them.


----------



## RapShepard

The MJF and Jericho segments is when the wheels unraveled and it never really picked up. Even the Cody match fell flat for me.


----------



## Prosper

-FTR vs Best Friends was good, nice offense from both sides, the title shot to the head ending was the right way to go. FTR are just a couple of old school heels heeling it up. Another good match from them.

-Really liked the Miro stuff. The guy looks like a beast and his "Game Over" catchphrase is gonna catch fire. The 15% gamer, 85% brute gimmick is gonna be hella over.

-Jericho and MJF's segment was good up until the half way point, then they just started rambling on for too long. Wasn't really feeling this segment at all, but there was story development with MJF actually wanting to join so thats something. I'm assuming they let him in then he breaks them up from the inside. Next weeks dinner segment should hopefully be better and more along the lines of the their other segments which have all been good.

-Britt Baker segment was OK but just having her cut a live promo is what I would rather see.

-Cody vs OC went on far too long but the match itself picked up towards the end. OC's offense and schtick is getting tiresome. Way too much comedy OC stuff in this match and it honestly made Cody look bad.

-I like that they're tying up loose ends with Sammy and Matt. Sammy being the attacker is good continuity. These 2 are bad luck together though so I'm hoping their final match doesn't end with one of the two seriously getting hurt.

-The Bucks are easily becoming #1 contenders but we all knew this was the match going into Full Gear regardless. The PPV is shaping up very nicely so far.

-Shida vs Swole was sloppy as hell but I honestly thought it would be a lot worse.

-Moxley vs Archer was good but bad finish. I liked Archer and Moxley fighting each other backstage all night to lead up to the match. I'm guessing we're getting a triple threat at Full Gear.

It wasn't their worst show ever but it wasn't anything memorable. Was expecting more. *Overall: 5/10*

Next week we got 4 tourney matches and another MJF/Jericho segment which will hopefully be better than tonight's.

So I'm guessing Full Gear card is:

Moxley vs Kingston vs Archer
Hangman vs Omega
Young Bucks vs FTR
Cody vs Darby Allin
Nyla Rose vs Shida
Sammy Guevara vs Matt Hardy
Jericho vs MJF??


----------



## Joe Gill

The Orange Cassidey gimmick is really starting to get old... its the exact same match every time. Codie and Orange put on a dud tonight.... Brodie Lee should still be tnt champ right now. And no more dork order without brodie lee.... when they are by themselves its a cringefest. This entire episode was flat. Amateur booking at its finest.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Freezer Geezer said:


> I've heard people say that WWE have started putting out better programming this year, no idea if it's true or not. But people do not know what bad is until they watch WWE religiously during the mid to late 2010's. I've never had that soul destroying feeling from AEW yet, I've had a couple of blips. But not constant let down. Until AEW becomes a weekly soul destroying exercise, they'll always get a pass from me. Below average is nowhere near as soul destroying as some of the shit the WWE were turning out consistently for years. They've got my good grace until then because we know how bad it can be.


People don't know remember the guest host era or the anonymous gm bullshit. They are way to critical with AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Say what you want about me but even when I booked my little regional independents anniversary show we sprung for some special guests and had a few feuds that had been built for the card...


----------



## Prosper

Freezer Geezer said:


> I've heard people say that WWE have started putting out better programming this year, no idea if it's true or not. But people do not know what bad is until they watch WWE religiously during the mid to late 2010's. I've never had that soul destroying feeling from AEW yet, I've had a couple of blips. But not constant let down. Until AEW becomes a weekly soul destroying exercise, they'll always get a pass from me. Below average is nowhere near as soul destroying as some of the shit the WWE were turning out consistently for years. They've got my good grace until then because we know how bad it can be.


AEW's 4-5/10 show like tonights is WWE's 10/10 so a bad show here and there doesn't piss me off.


----------



## RapShepard

Freezer Geezer said:


> I've heard people say that WWE have started putting out better programming this year, no idea if it's true or not. But people do not know what bad is until they watch WWE religiously during the mid to late 2010's. I've never had that soul destroying feeling from AEW yet, I've had a couple of blips. But not constant let down. Until AEW becomes a weekly soul destroying exercise, they'll always get a pass from me. Below average is nowhere near as soul destroying as some of the shit the WWE were turning out consistently for years. They've got my good grace until then because we know how bad it can be.


If you watch them with the same mindset you watch AEW with you'll enjoy them. Good matches, some fun stories going on. Now if you really dislike DQs, countouts, and roll ups it'll probably annoy you with frequency. Storywise they're outdoing AEW, match wise AEW has the edge because they don't spam matches.


----------



## qntntgood

Chip Chipperson said:


> Taking into account that an anniversary show should be an absolute banger this is now the worst AEW show in my opinion.


I sorry can defend this,this was a show for the meltzer audience.and right now,Russo and keep 100 official is right.who ever is running that company, right now needs to go watch the dusty rhoad shoot interview on Jim crockett.


----------



## bdon

Ham and Egger said:


> People don't know remember the guest host era or the anonymous gm bullshit. They are way to critical with AEW.


If I chose to not watch it, guess where that puts AEW heading with shit like tonight!?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Joe Gill said:


> The Orange Cassidey gimmick is really starting to get old... its the exact same match every time. Codie and Orange put on a dud tonight.... Brodie Lee should still be tnt champ right now. And no more dork order without brodie lee.... when they are by themselves its a cringefest. This entire episode was flat. Amateur booking at its finest.


Speaking of Brodie Lee, where was he tonight? Surely you'd think if they had any interest in building him back up he'd have been there tonight doing something.

The misuse of big men continues.


----------



## Marbar

I quit watching last week. Hopefully the viewership numbers drop like a rock in the coming months and TNT gives them an ultimatum. There is no rhyme or reason to anything that they are doing anymore. Why in the hell is Tony Khan allowing Cody and Jericho to run AEW into the ground. I read last week Tonys daddy was selling his megayacht. Maybe daddy is in a financial crunch and will do the right thing and sell it to someone other than Vince that can run it properly. It's blatantly obvious his fanboy son has no clue what the hell he is doing.


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> People don't know remember the guest host era or the anonymous gm bullshit. They are way to critical with AEW.


Pointing to a guy in a full body cast does not mean having two broken legs is good.


----------



## Intimidator3

Britt promo was funny. MJF/Jericho promo was disappointing. Sammy still wanting to kill Matt after the poor Matt injury stuff in nice.

Tag match was good. First time I really liked Miro after hearing all the hype about him.

Cody/OC was alright. Not the biggest OC fan but Cody tried to make it work. The last few minutes were good. Should never have went to a draw though.

Shida and Swole was pretty rough to watch.

Mox/Archer was good but didn't like the finish. The build for Mox and Kingston family should be hot.

Not a terrible show but not anniversary show good either.


----------



## bdon

Marbar said:


> I quit watching last week. Hopefully the viewership numbers drop like a rock in the coming months and TNT gives them an ultimatum. There is no rhyme or reason to anything that they are doing anymore. *Why in the hell is Tony Khan allowing Cody and Jericho to run AEW into the ground.* I read last week Tonys daddy was selling his megayacht. Maybe daddy is in a financial crunch and will do the right thing and sell it to someone other than Vince that can run it properly. It's blatantly obvious his fanboy son has no clue what the hell he is doing.


Someone willing to say what is clear as day to all of us.


----------



## Ham and Egger

bdon said:


> If I chose to not watch it, guess where that puts AEW heading with shit like tonight!?


Ok, I'll see you next week. Same time?


----------



## Lorromire

I enjoyed it. There were some 'meh' things such as Swole, the MJF segment dragging on far too long, and the Bucks segment, but the rest was a solid show overall.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316565977799290881


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I don't understand why the AEW loyalists continue to stick up for shitty product week after week after week.

If my rugby team that I support suddenly started dropping every game because of poor game plan, poor players and poor management I'd be pissed off and start trashing them.

With AEW fans it seems they're fine with just taking bad show after bad show.


----------



## Intimidator3

Alex6691 said:


> Man, some of you guys have issues.


That's putting it kindly lol.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

RapShepard said:


> If you watch them with the same mindset you watch AEW with you'll enjoy them. Good matches, some fun stories going on. Now if you really dislike DQs, countouts, and roll ups it'll probably annoy you with frequency. Storywise they're outdoing AEW, match wise AEW has the edge because they don't spam matches.


I can't go back and watch WWE sadly due to burnout and the feelings I'm reminded of whenever I think about them. They unfortunately eroded any goodwill I had by the fact they for a good period did not give a shit about the fans, the show, or anything quite frankly. It really is a shame and I wish I didn't feel like that. I just want to enjoy without overthinking things really (ironic I know given I'm on a forum). I just like being able to have a regular show I can watch each week, not have the piss completely taken out of me with a mindset of "see you next week after we've served up this steaming hot pile of turd for you for the umpteenth time". AEW for me is just light entertainment and gives me some regularity/consistency to my week, and allows me to indulge in something I grew up loving.

Is it the saviour of pro wrestling? Did people expect it to be a hell of a lot better than it has been? Most likely. Would I say I'm a huge fan of everything they do? Most certainly not. But they just never leave me feeling like I don't want to be a fan. It is honestly the hardest thing to explain, but WWE just sucked my soul out . Everything about it, destroyed my love for pro wrestling.

AEW just feels different to me 🤷 and if they keep doing things the way they are they'll keep me as a fan, because I don't expect perfection. I just want a wrestling show that for the most part is enjoyable to watch. And they fulfill that for me, and I am sure many other people. To be able to watch wrestling again without a feeling of dread is quite an amazing feeling.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Consistency is their problem, when they start to get on a nice wave of momentum, they fuck everything up again with their constant bad habits.

They can’t help themselves when it comes to featuring their poorer talent in high profile matches.

Meanwhile over the past few weeks, cringeworthy segments are starting to creep back into episodes again.

I’ve said it so many times, to the point where I’m starting to get sick saying it, if they want to get 1 million viewers consistently, then they need to become consistent and prioritise their roster better. Dish out shit like we saw tonight, then they’ll continue to fluctuate between 700k-900k region.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't understand why the AEW loyalists continue to stick up for shitty product week after week after week.
> 
> If my rugby team that I support suddenly started dropping every game because of poor game plan, poor players and poor management I'd be pissed off and start trashing them.
> 
> With AEW fans it seems they're fine with just taking bad show after bad show.


Idk about that. The general consensus seems to be the show wasn't good. I'm not going to overreact though and say it's the worst show AEW has done because it's not. It had a few moments that saved it from being truly awful. People on these forums tend to make things seem a lot worse then it actually is. The show sucked but it wasn't awful. I still somewhat enjoyed aspects of it.


----------



## 3venflow

I love Eddie but it's hard to buy him as a PPV main eventer after he's lost his two big matches to date (Cody, Mox). If he's going to headline Full Gear, they need to give him a big scalp beforehand.

Anyway, I enjoyed the show. As usual, there is a big contrast between this forum and social media where it was trending worldwide with positive comments.

My main criticism is it didn't really offer anything major for an anniversary show. AEW is slow burn storytelling but you'd think something momentous would happen on their anniversary.

My thoughts:

- FTR vs. Best Friends was my favourite FTR match so far in AEW. I'm not a huge Best Friends fan, more because of Chuck than Trent (who is actually really good), but this was stellar even if predictable with its outcome.

- Miro was presented how he should have been in the Janela/Kiss tag match. Absolute destruction and he looked so physically imposing. While I like Cage, Archer, Brodie, Miro just has an extra something they don't which is why I see him right at the top in future. Also, "Good friends... you broke my shit, now I break you..." was somehow an amazing line.

- Jericho/MJF is something special, I've not seen two guys with this sort of chemistry on the mic for YEARS. MJF has absolute 🔥 tonight. The segment was one of the few moments on the night where it made you think something big is coming. Sammy and PnP don't like MJF, Hager and Wardlow keep giving each other the death glare, but Jericho is being charmed by MJF and it's leading to something big. Inner Circle have never showed any dissension or had the usual faction squabbling, but here's MJF to change that...

- Cody carried Cassidy to his best match so far or at least since the PAC match. Cody again showed what a fantastic wrestler he is, so adaptable and talented. He played the heel and made Cassidy look much better than he is, almost losing the match. I expect/hope Cody wins the rematch and defends against Darby, who has a backstory with Cody... and I could see him taking the strap at Full Gear.

- The reason I'm ok with Sammy vs. Matt continuing is because I think it will lead to Sammy getting a big win. Their feud seemed cursed and they need to keep their next match sane and in the ring. The storyline has room for a blow-off match after all that happened.

- I probably like Shawn Spears more than most, so I was glad to see him finally back on Dynamite. Spears vs. Scorpio is a nice midcard feud. I'd like to see Spears win and get a TNT title shot, as it'd be something new.

- The Young Bucks being absolute DICKS is the best way to use the Bucks. This is New Japan era Bucks. It's interesting because FTR are heels but when the Bucks are around them, they seem almost angelic in comparison. It looks like next week will play off Private Party's win over Bucks last year, with the Bucks' new nastiness ensuring it doesn't happen again. Bucks vs. FTR at Full Gear... I'd have the belts swap hands there.

- Shida vs. Swole sucked for the most part. Swole has a good theme, a shame she doesn't have good wrestling skills. AEW's womens division is its weak point and even this match felt too long. The blown spot from the top summed up a big problem with AEW's womens division: it's sloppy, contrived and lacks compelling, professional-looking wrestlers.

Britt/Schiavone segment was the best segment on the show involving the female roster (it was actually genuinely funny, Britt is seriously charismatic). I'd put the belt back on Nyla at Full Gear. I don't like her either, but AEW's best women's storylines so far have been the monster vs. underdog, like Riho vs. Nyla, Shida vs. Nyla.

- The main event was really good but felt a little undercooked and could have used an overrun. It needed more time but it was a good title match. One thing about Moxley vs. the monsters is they always try to protect the monster some way (Brodie went through the ramp, Cage never tapped, Archer was rolled up out of his finisher). I don't think Archer looked any weaker coming out of this match, unlike when he challenged Cody and lost quite cleanly.

And like I said, Moxley vs. Eddie II will surely be a good match, but doesn't feel like a PPV main event. The selling point of Full Gear might be the overall card if it also Hangman vs. Omega, FTR vs. Bucks, Cody vs. Darby, but the main event is still where many people look when they decide whether to buy a show. They need to make it an I Quit match or something... would they dare do a barbed wire match? Are they allowed to?

Final thought - has AEW ditched the plan to create a new Horsemen group? The hints were there for months, you even had Cody throwing up four fingers.


----------



## Marbar

Here's an idea let's call the new hour long show the Cody, Brandy and Jericho Free For All. 3 feature matches with AEWs top 3 glory hounds lasting 20 minutes each. They can push all the bullshit they want with inferior talent that has no business being anywhere near the flagship show. Then maybe just maybe Dynamite will be enjoyable again.


----------



## midgetlover69

This being the anniversary is pretty fitting. If you compare the first episode to tonight, it just goes to shows how quick this company has gone to shit.


----------



## qntntgood

Lorromire said:


> I enjoyed it. There were some 'meh' things such as Swole, the MJF segment dragging on far too long, and the Bucks segment, but the rest was a solid show overall.


This show was the shits,the heels have no heat what so ever.and orange Cassidy did not look like he belonged, in the ring with jericho or cody.


----------



## bdon

Marbar said:


> Here's an idea let's call the new hour long show the Cody, Brandy and Jericho Free For All. 3 feature matches with AEWs top 3 glory hounds lasting 20 minutes each. They can push all the bullshit they want with inferior talent that has no business being anywhere near the flagship show. Then maybe just maybe Dynamite will be enjoyable again.


If you had a shirt at ProWrestlingTees, I’d buy every one of them. Every single one of them in stock. I’m marking out


----------



## Marbar

Orange Cassidy doesn't belong jn a ring period.


----------



## imthegame19

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316565977799290881


I'm guessing Moxley vs Kingston in I Quit Match at Full Gear. Based off Kingston promos on Dark and here. Along with the feud that he never quit in his match with Moxley.


----------



## Lorromire

qntntgood said:


> This show was the shits,the heels have no heat what so ever.and orange Cassidy did not look like he belonged, in the ring with jericho or cody.


I disagree. It was fairly solid all-around with good matches. The storytelling could've been way better, though.


----------



## Erik.

midgetlover69 said:


> This being the anniversary is pretty fitting. If you compare the first episode to tonight, it just goes to shows how quick this company has gone to shit.


I definitely miss the likes of Jack Swagger debuting.


----------



## DaSlacker

I thought Archer's performance was noticeably poor. Not sure if he just doesn't gel with Moxley or he's still recovering from covid. Though my guess would be the latter. 

Khan needs to get a full time booker in imo.


----------



## CM Buck

Much better episode this week. Not a homerun but solid and I wasn't too upset.

I enjoyed the tag title match as I knew i would. I would have been pissed about the arcade machine spot but I'll give it a pass because it wasn't a spot for no reason. They should have went with the count out finish imo or the pick the bones cheap finish. The ring bell was excessive. Overall great opener.

Tony why couldn't you have given miro that type of debut? The best friend's vs the good friend's should be solid. But begin the endgame after that 

The Tony skibone segment was dumb. The women's title was atrocious. I understand it was the next logical step after beating britt but swoles bad. Don't drag shida down again Tony 

The tag lotto was stupid. If you want to do the bucks vs for have them use their clout and influence to threaten Tony in to it. 

The TNT title was very solid up until the finish. If the end game is Darby then just cleanly beat oc. You don't need to protect OC. His popular enough that spirited losses won't hurt him

Loved the mjf Jericho stuff again 

Sammy and Matt continuing? Unless the final result is Sammy going over in a safe stipulation like a cage match i don't care.

The world title was good. Not quite Texas death match in Japan good but another good track from their album. As @Erik. Said the cradle finish wasn't good. Its a no dq against a psychopath monster. The only acceptable finish is dropping him on his dome. 

Eddie vs mox will be good. I'm guessing an I Quit match

Overall solid, but not 1 year anniversary standard


----------



## midgetlover69

This company has lost all sense of excitement. When even your big anniversary show is just predictable poorly booked dog shit, what is there to look forward to?


----------



## RapShepard

Freezer Geezer said:


> I can't go back and watch WWE sadly due to burnout and the feelings I'm reminded of whenever I think about them. They unfortunately eroded any goodwill I had by the fact they for a good period did not give a shit about the fans, the show, or anything quite frankly. It really is a shame and I wish I didn't feel like that. I just want to enjoy without overthinking things really (ironic I know given I'm on a forum). I just like being able to have a regular show I can watch each week, not have the piss completely taken out of me with a mindset of "see you next week after we've served up this steaming hot pile of turd for you for the umpteenth time". AEW for me is just light entertainment and gives me some regularity to my week, and allows me to indulge in something I grew up loving.
> 
> Is it the saviour of pro wrestling? Did people expect it to be a hell of a lot better than it has been? Most likely. Would I say I'm a huge fan of everything they do? Most certainly not. But they just never leave me feeling like I don't want to be a fan. It is honestly the hardest thing to explain, but WWE just sucked my soul out . Everything about it, destroyed my love for pro wrestling.
> 
> AEW just feels different to me [emoji1745] and if they keep doing things the way they are they'll keep me as a fan, because I don't expect perfection. I just want a wrestling show that for the most part is enjoyable to watch. And they fulfill that for me, and I am sure many other people. To be able to watch wrestling again without a feeling of dread is quite an amazing feeling.


I think a lot of the bad feelings towards WWE comes to the fact too much of their backstage dealings is out in the open and that's not a problem other promotions have. So you get all this backstage drama and speculation and it bleeds into the show. Because reading a lot of the feedback WWE gets, a lot seems to always go back to people's feelings on the McMahons. 

For instance if the Lucha Bros aren't featured heavily on the show in AEW despite being talented and popular folk take notice, but don't take offense. If they're in WWE and aren't featured heavily it's attached to a dirtsheet rumor that Vince hates them because they don't speak English. So now whenever they do get on TV that rumor is in the back of their head and anything beyond unbridled success just proves the rumor. Something like Moxley being undefeated couldn't happen in WWE because somehow he'd now be Superman. 

They just get a different treatment some deserved some undeserved I think.


----------



## midgetlover69

Erik. said:


> I definitely miss the likes of Jack Swagger debuting.


I mean im not one to really defend them but yea that was obviously better then this


----------



## Klitschko

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't understand why the AEW loyalists continue to stick up for shitty product week after week after week.
> 
> If my rugby team that I support suddenly started dropping every game because of poor game plan, poor players and poor management I'd be pissed off and start trashing them.
> 
> With AEW fans it seems they're fine with just taking bad show after bad show.


You are literally describing you. You keep taking in bad show after bad show each week and are finding few things you like about their product barely but you keep sticking around week after week. It's possible some of the big AEW fans really genuenly enjoy the show. 

Anyways, in my opinion, this episode sucked pretty hard and was very disappointing. MJF/Jericho was the biggest bust of the night. I will probably just start watching their highlights on you tube until I feel the product is getting better after tonight. Save myself some time.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The problem is, nothing ever happens. Like, at all. Titles never change hands (unless Cody has to go do a TV show), the guys you think are gonna win ALWAYS win, they hold off every single big angle for months. Its just long wrestling matches to have long wrestling matches. Its monotonous. Its stuck in the mud.


----------



## jpickens

They could've done without the overblown MJF/Jericho prom and the Britt/ tony skit to give Moxley vs Archer more time.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> - Jericho/MJF is something special, I've not seen two guys with this sort of chemistry on the mic for YEARS. MJF has absolute [emoji91] tonight. The segment was one of the few moments on the night where it made you think something big is coming. Sammy and PnP don't like MJF, Hager and Wardlow keep giving each other the death glare, but Jericho is being charmed by MJF and it's leading to something big. Inner Circle have never showed any dissension or had the usual faction squabbling, but here's MJF to change that...


Really you liked that segment and thought it had good chemistry?


----------



## Klitschko

It really does seem like lately they are saying fuck it. Guys, just check out the you tube highlights after the show ends if you are not that interested but still like some segments/matches. You can still catch what you like online and save yourself some time.


----------



## qntntgood

Lorromire said:


> I disagree. It was fairly solid all-around with good matches. The storytelling could've been way better, though.


If there no heel then there is face,people remember the villains more then remember the heroes.what was the point of having archer, Brody,cage,Santana and Ortiz lose and were do they go from here.


----------



## 3venflow

RapShepard said:


> Really you liked that segment and thought it had good chemistry?


Yes and they have had since day one when Jericho tried to recruit MJF to the Inner Circle. I mean, it was over-the-top and that was the whole point, MJF is sucking up and has a devious end game here. In an industry that has become so full of bland promos, bland names and bland looks in the past decade and half, I love these two lively characters. MJF/Jericho is genuinely one of the things I'm looking forward to most each week right now because they play off each other so well.

This is still one of my favourite openings to Dynamite:


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> The problem is, nothing ever happens. Like, at all. Titles never change hands (unless Cody has to go do a TV show), the guys you think are gonna win ALWAYS win, *they hold off every single big angle for months*. Its just long wrestling matches to have long wrestling matches. Its monotonous. Its stuck in the mud.


This is a big issue they either drag the fuck out of stories to where Omega and Page will probably take 3 months to get physical post break up. Or they rush the fuck out of an angle with promise like Cody vs MJF


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Yes and they have had since day one when Jericho tried to recruit MJF to the Inner Circle. I mean, it was over-the-top and that was the whole point, MJF is sucking up and has a devious end game here. In an industry that has become so full of bland promos, bland names and bland looks in the past decade and half, I love these two lively characters. MJF/Jericho is genuinely one of the things I'm looking forward to most each week right now because they play off each other so well.
> 
> This is still one of my favourite openings to Dynamite:


There's a happy medium between the bland and try hard. Both guys are naturally funny, no need to force so hard. They've done the same passive aggressive comedy promo like 3 or 4 weeks in a row.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

RapShepard said:


> I think a lot of the bad feelings towards WWE comes to the fact too much of their backstage dealings is out in the open and that's not a problem other promotions have. So you get all this backstage drama and speculation and it bleeds into the show. Because reading a lot of the feedback WWE gets, a lot seems to always go back to people's feelings on the McMahons.
> 
> For instance if the Lucha Bros aren't featured heavily on the show in AEW despite being talented and popular folk take notice, but don't take offense. If they're in WWE and aren't featured heavily it's attached to a dirtsheet rumor that Vince hates them because they don't speak English. So now whenever they do get on TV that rumor is in the back of their head and anything beyond unbridled success just proves the rumor. Something like Moxley being undefeated couldn't happen in WWE because somehow he'd now be Superman.
> 
> They just get a different treatment some deserved some undeserved I think.


There is more than likely a lot of truth to everything you've said, especially in my case. I could think about the things that chipped away at me over the years, but I can't deny a large part of the problem I have with the WWE does stem from Vince McMahon. I just don't like the bloke. I don't like the way he treats his employees (😆), I didn't like the way he booked the shows, the way he constantly put legends over their roster, the way he handled the Saudi Arabia shit. Those are the first things that come to mind for me but there is a huge list of other things I don't like about just him. It's not really that different from how I feel about Trump thinking about it, I just cannot stand him or the things he stands for. And that probably bled into my dislike of what I was watching a fair bit.

But isn't that exactly it, if you don't like something and derive no enjoyment from it anymore. It might be time to watch something else and move on. I couldn't bear the thought of watching the WWE anymore, so I stopped watching. And I feel a lot better for it. When the fun stops, stop as they say.


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> This is a big issue they either drag the fuck out of stories to where Omega and Page will probably take 3 months to get physical post break up. Or they rush the fuck out of an angle with promise like Cody vs MJF



Its just the little things that are easily avoidable too. Like, there was no reason to have Kingston on commentary. You're totally giving away the fact that Archer is losing. If Archer was gonna end Moxs run it wasn't gonna be with Kingston and The Bros out there clusterfucking it up. Like, totally unnecessary. They could have just did the exact same thing after the match without being on commentary. I just, like, its such amateur shit.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Its just the little things that are easily avoidable too. Like, there was no reason to have Kingston on commentary. You're totally giving away the fact that Archer is losing. If Archer was gonna end Moxs run it wasn't gonna be with Kingston and The Bros out there clusterfucking it up. Like, totally unnecessary. They could have just did the exact same thing after the match without being on commentary. I just, like, its such amateur shit.


That and the fact they've done much of nothing with Archer either was a give away. It's so weird, he's 13-2 but doesn't feel important because most those wins are jobbers on dark


----------



## RainmakerV2

If you thought that MJF Jericho segment was fire theres something wrong with you.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Opening contest entirely too long and both teams looked like job guys for not having entrances. Best Friends Vs FTR aren't so special that you need to immediately get into the action, you can build your show up first.

Best Friends Vs Kip and Miro over a broken arcade machine overtakes Best Friends Vs PNP the minivan saga as the nerdiest shit to fight about in AEW's short history. Miro beating them up because they broke his video game machine makes Miro look like such an absolute geek it's hard to put into words.

The Miro squash was solid and is probably the way they should've debuted him although I was left thinking why he wasn't capable of doing that against Janela and Kiss.

Archer beating up Mox was good.

First half of Jericho and MJF promo time was good but again it's too much comedy and too many jokes which is now dragging even MJF down. Sammy with an oversized coat to deliberately make fun of him is fine but touching Jericho, complimenting his body, struggling to get out that he wants to join The Inner Circle before both men angrily agree to have a steak dinner which no doubt will be more comedy bullshit is not fine. 

Britt Baker and Tony Schiavone was mildly amusing for a few weeks when it first started occurring but in classic AEW fashion they must drive it into the ground. Tony getting waxed, Britt droning on about bullshit nobody cares about. Bad.

Cody Vs Orange Cassidy will go close to the worst match I've ever seen in my life including independents. 20 minutes of that bullshit with a ton of comedy and idiocy just to really drive across that it's comedy time on Dynamite. Cassidy staring into thin air until it was time for his spot to come just shows that this guy needs to be back on the indies.

Mox and Archer brawl again was good.

Matt promo was bog average (Talking was never something he excelled at) and the fact this god awful Matt Vs Sammy feud that began in like May is still going to continue presumably through to the end of year PPV just shows how awful the management team is at AEW.

The raffle segment was ridiculous and nobody gives a fuck about FTR and the Young Bucks anymore.

Big Swole Vs Shida is up there as one of the worst women's matches I've ever seen on Dynamite. Swole isn't good enough for TV let alone relatively high profile match.

Shawn Spears desperately trying to gain relevancy again. Nobody cares.

Archer Vs Moxley was okay but not great. The finish was stupid and the match was similar to matches we've seen Moxley do every week. Random weapon stuff, couple of big bumps, heaps of brawling on the floor and to be honest at this point it's kind of tiring.

End of show segment with Moxley suddenly trusting Eddie Kingston and the trio beating him down was non dramatic and hard to care about.

---

Verdict:

Usually I would give this show 0 stars based on the only thing it really had going for it was a squash match and a couple of 30 second segments but this is your anniversary show. People were expecting surprises, debuts, something different than every week of Dynamite. Instead we're given 5 comedy segments in a row and a subpar main event. AEW didn't even take the time to do a top 5 or 10 moments of the year because they are lazy and don't give a fuck.

With all that in mind my final verdict is a *MINUS TWO OUT OF TEN. *This show was utterly awful and with a random fatal four way tag that will be spottier than a terrier and a Cody/OC rematch in two weeks the show isn't giving anything for it's audience to look forward to.

Without question the worst show they've ever done. I feel embarrassed that I was excited for this show and was expecting it to deliver at least a 5/10.


----------



## Klitschko

RapShepard said:


> That and the fact they've done much of nothing with Archer either was a give away. It's so weird, he's 13-2 but doesn't feel important because most those wins are jobbers on dark


They do that a lot. Brian Cage is my favorite wrestler in the company and he is 9-1. And I swear I think the biggest name he has beat is Will fucking Hobbs this last week.


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> That and the fact they've done much of nothing with Archer either was a give away. It's so weird, he's 13-2 but doesn't feel important because most those wins are jobbers on dark



Well yeah, but I mean, you dont have to add on to it to make it obvious to blind people. I mean Jesus. Like, I like Cody, and Jericho and FTR is cool, but Im tired of every show being these guys getting more than half the airtime. I dont even really fuck with Omega but Id prefer to see more of him and Hangman, Cage, etc. Every show is 20 minute FTR match, 20 minute Cody match, Jericho in some promo that goes too long. Rinse repeat.


----------



## Chelsea

AEW is overrated. I often criticized WWE on these forums, but after watching the "alternative" known as AEW, I learned to appreciate WWE way more.


----------



## RapShepard

Freezer Geezer said:


> There is more than likely a lot of truth to everything you've said, especially in my case. I could think about the things that chipped away at me over the years, but I can't deny a large part of the problem I have with the WWE does stem from Vince McMahon. I just don't like the bloke. I don't like the way he treats his employees ([emoji38]), I didn't like the way he booked the shows, the way he constantly put legends over their roster, the way he handled the Saudi Arabia shit. Those are the first things that come to mind for me but there is a huge list of other things I don't like about just him. It's not really that different from how I feel about Trump thinking about it, I just cannot stand him or the things he stands for. And that probably bled into my dislike of what I was watching a fair bit.
> 
> But isn't that exactly it, if you don't like something and derive no enjoyment from it anymore. It might be time to watch something else and move on. I couldn't bear the thought of watching the WWE anymore, so I stopped watching. And I feel a lot better for it. When the fun stops, stop as they say.


Understandable if you don't like you just avoid it lol. For me the McMahon's don't bother me because I don't expect much from business owners in companies that big. It's like MMA Dana White is just as bad as Vince. So I just try to focus on the fights. I'm honestly interested to see what the feel on AEW backstage is a few years from now. Because eventually someone is going to quit or get fired and wrestlers love to talk shit when they leave places lol.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well yeah, but I mean, you dont have to add on to it to make it obvious to blind people. I mean Jesus. Like, I like Cody, and Jericho and FTR is cool, but Im tired of every show being these guys getting more than half the airtime. I dont even really fuck with Omega but Id prefer to see more of him and Hangman, Cage, etc. Every show is 20 minute FTR match, 20 minute Cody match, Jericho in some promo that goes too long. Rinse repeat.


I'm a big advocate of all the wrestling shows shortening TV matches. It's crazy to hear fans say they don't have enough time to feature more of the roster. Then you remember all the people and stories WCW could get over in 2 hours.


----------



## qntntgood

Emmanuelle said:


> AEW is overrated. I often criticized WWE on these forums, but after watching the "alternative" known as AEW, I learned to appreciate WWE way more.


 After watching both shows if this is the quality,that aew and WWE are going to give us the audience then it's time to say fuck it both companies.


----------



## imthegame19

3venflow said:


> I love Eddie but it's hard to buy him as a PPV main eventer after he's lost his two big matches to date (Cody, Mox). If he's going to headline Full Gear, they need to give him a big scalp beforehand.


To be fair outside of Adam Page. Along with newcomers in Miro, Hobbs and Matt Hardy. Just about everyone on the roster lost to Cody or Moxley. 


Let's also keep in mind Archer non jobber wins came vs Colt Cabana, Dustin Rhodes and Joey Janela. Brian Cage non jobber wins came from Will Hobbs just last week. Brodie beat Cody and had title defenses vs Dustin and Orange Cassidy. But before his title win his biggest win came from Christopher Daniels.


So Kingston getting title shot based on wins isn't really that much different. Obviously the big difference is Kingston not big monster like those other guys. So I guess they should probably give him decent dominant win going into the ppv. Then have him sell on the mic that he would never win and there's no way he can lose etc etc. With Mox/Kingston doing I Quit Match.


Personally I would have done Mox/Kingston on Anniversary show and saved Mox/Archer for ppv. But it seems like plan was Mox/Kingston always at PPV. They just added Mox/Kingston tv title match to build up to 2nd stipulation match on ppv. When originally my guess Kingston was going to do same angle they did tonight post match. We just werent very surprised. Since we saw Mox/Kingston feuding a few weeks ago.


----------



## RapShepard

Klitschko said:


> They do that a lot. Brian Cage is my favorite wrestler in the company and he is 9-1. And I swear I think the biggest name he has beat is Will fucking Hobbs this last week.


It's also bad a lot of the winning happens on Dark. It's like over half the audience don't watch Dark why are you building people up there.


----------



## P Thriller

Just watching it now. Here are my notes:

*FTR match was solid but not great. Chuck Taylor looks like he is anticipating his next moves way too often. He doesn't make it look natural at all. 
*Chuck Taylor also stayed down outside the ring for way too long given dax didn't do all that much to him
*The video game thing makes no sense. he's just playing it out there for no reason and he clearly saw that he got thrown into it then they get Miro to avenge it? Stupid
*Ending was good. Not original but good. Ref looked kind of dumb
*Miro match was just a squash. Promo afterwards was pretty weak and the whole Game Over line was cringeworthy
*Backstage attack wasn't needed, but no complaints about it really
*"I hate Animal Planet" Don't know why I liked that line so much
*Enjoyed the MJF and Jericho promo as I expected I would. Sometimes MJF can be a little over the top but no complaints
*Britt Baker's Backstage segments started out rough but she saved it luckily. Ended kind of abruptly, almost like they filmed more than that.
*Cody's back to the Blonde again? What was the point of the Jet Black? Maybe they can make a chase action figure out of it
*I enjoy OC...but sometimes his opponent has to act like a complete idiot for him to get through his schtick. 
*OC hits a stunner and just stands there as Cody runs all the way to the corner and leaps off and hits him with the rebound stunner? Huh?
*Wait....Darby Allin is challenging for the TNT title at the PPV and their way of building it up is him sitting in the rafters and them saying, "Oh by the way...." That's lazy
*Very predictable finish. That match was actually a big let down for me. Never really seemed to get going. The last minute was pretty good but that's about it. 20 minutes long and I was only really entertained for 1 or two minutes of it.
*Moxley/Archer brawl...again it was fine but pointless
*Does anybody really care about Matt Hardy vs. Sammy Guavarra? 
*So in a company that has rankings and win/loss records...they do a random lottery draw in the ring to see who gets to compete in a #1 contenders match?
*At least I got to see Silver again
*I'm all for Young Bucks vs. FTR. It is going to be great. But a random lottery to set it up will be stupid. I hope someone else wins it or FTR costs them the match
*I had no real expectations for Big Swole vs. Shida. It was a decent little match
*Shawn Spears video package wasn't all that bad from a Shawn Spears standard
*Shoving a random employee through a glass pane is very cheesy
*THEY BURIED THE PARADIGM SHIFT!!! at least they had me believing for a second it was actually going to be the finish
*I love Moxley. Doesn't anyone else think his ring attire doesn't really fit his personality though? Not sure why I feel that way
*I will never complain about Kingston being on commentary
*ARcher needs to change his look as well. When I think of monsters I don't think of shiny pants and a colorful ponytail
*3 Paradigm SHifts aren't enough, but a rollup will do the trick. 
*This match was kind of a finisher and spot fest but I was entertained so that's all that really matters I guess
*Wait....Kingston is the #1 contender? How did I not know that? I thought they were having a tournament. I must not be paying enough attention
*Predictable attack, but that's just how it goes sometimes. Not everything can be a swerve

Overall I give this show a 4.5/10. I don't think I'm going to remember much from it years from now. My expectations were high given it was the anniversary show but honestly I wasn't all that entertained throughout.


----------



## Joe Gill

I dont think its a cioncidence that dynamite started to take a turn for the worse when cody came back.
there was no justification to end brodie lees tnt champion run... he was doing a grear job... but rhodes had to hog the spotlight once again....


----------



## Botchy SinCara

This thread is literally 6-7 of the same shit different week trolls having a circle jerk


----------



## qntntgood

RapShepard said:


> I'm a big advocate of all the wrestling shows shortening TV matches. It's crazy to hear fans say they don't have enough time to feature more of the roster. Then you remember all the people and stories WCW could get over in 2 hours.


Absolutely,and there needs to be a cruiser weight belt because some people do not belong in the ring the big guy's.the damage done to archer,brodie,cage they may never recover from.


----------



## The Wood

Emmanuelle said:


> AEW is overrated. I often criticized WWE on these forums, but after watching the "alternative" known as AEW, I learned to appreciate WWE way more.


I have to say the same thing. I used to dunk on WWE all the time, but AEW has made me kind of take their side a lot more. It's frustrating as hell, haha.

Very sad to hear that MJF was in an alleged drag of a segment. If they're not careful, they're going to chase him away to greener pastures. Don't think those AEW are hard to get out of.


----------



## One Shed

Botchy SinCara said:


> This thread is literally 6-7 of the same shit different week trolls having a circle jerk


Nah, there are at least 2-3 people tonight who somehow thought this was an above average show.


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> I'm a big advocate of all the wrestling shows shortening TV matches. It's crazy to hear fans say they don't have enough time to feature more of the roster. Then you remember all the people and stories WCW could get over in 2 hours.



And I get that when you're traveling and have a live crowd of 10,000, you wanna give them a lot of good in ring action and big matches, i get that you dont want the arena staring at a video board half the show. But theres no crowd here, (no real crowd anyway), no tickets to sell. Now is the PERFECT time to be doing more angle and story driven shows. More promos and vignettes to build people up. Not 20 minute matches in front of 300 people.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RapShepard said:


> I'm a big advocate of all the wrestling shows shortening TV matches. It's crazy to hear fans say they don't have enough time to feature more of the roster. Then you remember all the people and stories WCW could get over in 2 hours.


I'm right there with you on that.

Start with a segment once in a while then start off the show with a fast paced 6-8 minute opener, more angles, more vignettes and then into your next match. You could easily get 30-40 guys onto each show booking that way especially if you throw in the occasional six man tag on or triple threat/four way etc

Really the only matches I'd give 10+ mins to would be your main event and even then sometimes you can get away with a shorter main event. That god awful Jericho tag from last week went 9 minutes would anyone here have complained if it went 5-6 minutes? Probably not. 5-6 minutes drags on a bad match let alone 9 minutes.


----------



## The Wood

When there are crowds that can attend, you can do house shows and dark matches to give people longer matches. Booking TV like it is a house show is not the best idea.


----------



## Joe Gill

jpickens said:


> They could've done without the overblown MJF/Jericho prom and the Britt/ tony skit to give Moxley vs Archer more time.


they have idiots running the show... they built up the main event for over a month... and once again had to rush the main event because of cringey sketches like brit bakers....this show desperately needs a proper showrunner who understands tv pacing.


----------



## qntntgood

Botchy SinCara said:


> This thread is literally 6-7 of the same shit different week trolls having a circle jerk


Trolls or people who don't want to see another pro wrestling company go out of business,it's okay to be critics when company needs it.


----------



## P Thriller

Erik. said:


> Cody/OC went on far too long for me (For obvious reasons) and Shida/Swole wasn't good at all. Not really sure why OC is being rewarded by going the distance. A failed title win is a failed title win. To be rewarded another title shot from it is strange. Especially if the end game is just going to be Cody vs. Darby Allin at Full Gear - then they could have just had Cody beat OC here and built up Cody/Darby some more.


Well considering he only got the title match because he walked on to the stage and stood there, I think it is consistent with the booking


----------



## Lorromire

qntntgood said:


> If there no heel then there is face,people remember the villains more then remember the heroes.what was the point of having archer, Brody,cage,Santana and Ortiz lose and were do they go from here.



Brodie shouldn't have lost to Cody, no issue with him losing to Mox.
Cage I don't have an issue with as he was super protected, and tbh, he's still green.
PNP had to lose that feud due to the story they booked, and they lost a 2v3. It doesn't make PNP look bad in the slightest.

As for where they go, idk about Brodie. He shouldn't have lost, so hopefully, he comes back in a decent fashion.
Cage is basically where he belongs on the card imo, but he does need to be utilized more (same for Ricky Starks).
PNP are stuck waiting for the FTR/Bucks angle to be over, so I guess they just hover for a bit when it comes to the titles.

They need a decent story for all four of these guys while they wait for title shots.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

The Wood said:


> When there are crowds that can attend, you can do house shows and dark matches to give people longer matches. Booking TV like it is a house show is not the best idea.


Yeah, like the WWE does (Or used to do at least)

You'd generally get 2-3 dark matches before the show. First one being whoever was trying out that week and then another tryout guy taking on a guy like a Funaki or a Taka Michinoku so you've got 2-3 matches there.

Then TV you'd generally 4-5 matches at least.

Then the post show dark match you'd get another one. That's a minimum of 7 matches for a TV taping which isn't half bad. There was a time WWE was taping the B-Shows as well so it'd be like 10-11 matches...


----------



## El Hammerstone

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316565977799290881


They seriously couldn't cut 2 minutes of the bullshit tonight to get this promo in? ugh.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Speaking of Darby why is he challenging for the TNT Title when his focus for quite a bit now has been Brian Cage and Team Taz? Should it not be Brian Cage Vs Darby on PPV or is Darby totally okay with getting the big win over Cage's sidekick and moving forward?

Great booking, TK!



El Hammerstone said:


> They seriously couldn't cut 2 minutes of the bullshit tonight to get this promo in? ugh.


Needed time for the Britt Baker and Tony Schiavone makeover segment.


----------



## Klitschko

I loved the buildup for Omega/Page here. Its really starting to boil over into a heated feud. Glad they gave them the time on their anniversary show. Glad to see how far Kenny has come from this time last year to today. Huge star power increase.


----------



## Joe Gill

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm right there with you on that.
> 
> Start with a segment once in a while then start off the show with a fast paced 6-8 minute opener, more angles, more vignettes and then into your next match. You could easily get 30-40 guys onto each show booking that way especially if you throw in the occasional six man tag on or triple threat/four way etc
> 
> Really the only matches I'd give 10+ mins to would be your main event and even then sometimes you can get away with a shorter main event. That god awful Jericho tag from last week went 9 minutes would anyone here have complained if it went 5-6 minutes? Probably not. 5-6 minutes drags on a bad match let alone 9 minutes.


exactly... save the long matches for ppvs... that is where i want to see the 20+ minute 4 star matches..... i dont want to see that on some random episode of dynamite involving midcarders and commercil breaks.

this is one of the big problems of not having dq finishes...with dq finishes the match can end abruptly and push the storyline further... instead we are forced to sit through mediocre 50/50 matches that drag on too long with a predictable winner and a commercial break halfway through the match


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Klitschko said:


> I loved the buildup for Omega/Page here. Its really starting to boil over into a heated feud. Glad they gave them the time on their anniversary show. Glad to see how far Kenny has come from this time last year to today. Huge star power increase.


----------



## The Wood

They have so much green talent that need wrestling school/to be walked through matches in front of people. Private Party should be working house shows and going to school with Tom Prichard or something. Not having 20 minutes on TV, for example. This promotion wanted to be a TV alternative to WWE and give talent a reduced schedule for more money, but it turns out that the talent they have need to be on the road way more often, and they didn't get the big stars to justify such a relaxed schedule. Now you're going to get more of a break if you work with WWE, because you're not going to be used on TV every week.


----------



## Shleppy

Pro wrestling is dead

The sooner you accept that the easier life will be if you decide to keep watching

I will not be watching again


----------



## RainmakerV2

Botchy SinCara said:


> This thread is literally 6-7 of the same shit different week trolls having a circle jerk



Horseshit. When the show is good Ill say its good. Like Ive said, some of their early shows were some of the best wrestling TV ive seen in years. The show has devolved into a bunch of 20 minute matches where everyone knows whos gonna win every match. Its boring and plodding.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

stop crying & leave already u wont be missed
its a fooking pandemic aew is not going to go all out for an anniversary show with 100 people in the crowd
its very clear & has been said by tony khan aew is purposefully holding back there is 0 reason to go all out


----------



## Klitschko

Chip Chipperson said:


>


You were right all along Chip. I was wrong. God damn, tonight really caught up to me. They really pissed me off. The last few post wrestlemania RAW's were ten times better then tonight, and that says a lot considering how bad they have been.


----------



## The Wood

I was thinking the other day: I can see Kenny Omega vs. Adam Page being a lot of people's tipping point with AEW. Omega is not one to be able to carry people. He's a great athlete, but it was the booking of Gedo and the psychology of New Japan's top stars that really got him through over there. No one is "deliberately" shit, so forget that noise Omega makes. He's been building it up and it's going to disappoint people when his only gear is "Go, go, go!" like it's always been, which is not Page's forte at all. He needs a story-teller, which I think even Omega's most ardent fans will admit he's not about. 

I think they're self-conscious and nervous about this feud, which is why they've been so lax in pulling the trigger. And I think Omega is going to be out of excuses when it doesn't get Adam Page any more over than he was, or even worse, puts him under. I can just see it being underwhelming and people going "That was the Omega/Page match? It was okay...I guess." And this is the big one for Omega. 

But it sounds like people may have already reached the tipping point with AEW tonight. Sorry, I didn't want to make a thread for this, but with people discussing the absence of Page and Omega, I just wanted to throw my two cents in. I've got a feeling that a lot of people are going to be disappointed.


----------



## RainmakerV2

PushCrymeTyme said:


> stop crying & leave already u wont be missed
> its a fooking pandemic aew is not going to go all out for an anniversary show with 100 people in the crowd
> its very clear & has been said by tony khan aew is purposefully holding back there is 0 reason to go all out



Yeah, how long ya wanna hold off shit for? Hell, Biden is talking about locking everything back down if he wins. How long is that Omega arc supposed to wait exactly? 2023?


----------



## The Wood

PushCrymeTyme said:


> stop crying & leave already u wont be missed
> its a fooking pandemic aew is not going to go all out for an anniversary show with 100 people in the crowd
> its very clear & has been said by tony khan aew is purposefully holding back there is 0 reason to go all out


You don't half-ass anything on purpose. There are ways to do an anniversary show that don't completely suck and piss off your audience. Crowds aren't coming back anytime soon, so running off the viewers you have now is a really bad idea. This is an excuse to justify a company pissing on you and telling you it's raining.


----------



## RapShepard

qntntgood said:


> Absolutely,and there needs to be a cruiser weight belt because some people do not belong in the ring the big guy's.the damage done to archer,brodie,cage they may never recover from.


The roster is too small in general for a Cruiserweight title. Remember the original WCW cruiserweight title was for folk 225 and under. Cody, Hangman, and Omega would be cruiserweights. That's why WWE had to drastically drop the new Cruiserweight title to 205. Most top guys now are billed in the 210s. 



RainmakerV2 said:


> And I get that when you're traveling and have a live crowd of 10,000, you wanna give them a lot of good in ring action and big matches, i get that you dont want the arena staring at a video board half the show. But theres no crowd here, (no real crowd anyway), no tickets to sell. Now is the PERFECT time to be doing more angle and story driven shows. More promos and vignettes to build people up. Not 20 minute matches in front of 300 people.


I think the main thing is the story build is what makes the action truly matter and gripping. Something like Ironman vs Cap and Bucky is a good fight scene by itself. But without the build it losses so much of why folk care about the scene. This seems to be missed on shows these days. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm right there with you on that.
> 
> Start with a segment once in a while then start off the show with a fast paced 6-8 minute opener, more angles, more vignettes and then into your next match. You could easily get 30-40 guys onto each show booking that way especially if you throw in the occasional six man tag on or triple threat/four way etc
> 
> Really the only matches I'd give 10+ mins to would be your main event and even then sometimes you can get away with a shorter main event. That god awful Jericho tag from last week went 9 minutes would anyone here have complained if it went 5-6 minutes? Probably not. 5-6 minutes drags on a bad match let alone 9 minutes.


Agreed that's one thing they need to steal from back in the day. Especially since they sell PPVs make PPVs feel special with the promise the wrestlers are going to really cut loose. If they cut loose every week, less incentive to buy PPVs.


----------



## bdon

Fucking Cody rHHHodes.


----------



## qntntgood

Lorromire said:


> Brodie shouldn't have lost to Cody, no issue with him losing to Mox.
> Cage I don't have an issue with as he was super protected, and tbh, he's still green.
> PNP had to lose that feud due to the story they booked, and they lost a 2v3. It doesn't make PNP look bad in the slightest.
> As for where they go, idk about Brodie. He shouldn't have lost, so hopefully, he comes back in a decent fashion.
> Cage is basically where he belongs on the card imo, but he does need to be utilized more (same for Ricky Starks).
> PNP are stuck waiting for the FTR/Bucks angle to be over, so I guess they just hover for a bit when it comes to the titles.
> 
> They need a decent story for all four of these guys while they wait for title shots.


Batman has the joker and superman has Lex Luther,why should I care about faces in the company when there is no true heel ?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Overall this episode was just okay. Could've been alot better but could've been a hell of alot worse.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

For everyone bitching about a so called lack of excitement and unexpected drama, go stick your dick in a blender and press start. 

You'll get everything you want.


----------



## Klitschko

The Wood said:


> I was thinking the other day: I can see Kenny Omega vs. Adam Page being a lot of people's tipping point with AEW. Omega is not one to be able to carry people. He's a great athlete, but it was the booking of Gedo and the psychology of New Japan's top stars that really got him through over there. No one is "deliberately" shit, so forget that noise Omega makes. He's been building it up and it's going to disappoint people when his only gear is "Go, go, go!" like it's always been, which is not Page's forte at all. He needs a story-teller, which I think even Omega's most ardent fans will admit he's not about.
> 
> I think they're self-conscious and nervous about this feud, which is why they've been so lax in pulling the trigger. And I think Omega is going to be out of excuses when it doesn't get Adam Page any more over than he was, or even worse, puts him under. I can just see it being underwhelming and people going "That was the Omega/Page match? It was okay...I guess." And this is the big one for Omega.
> 
> But it sounds like people may have already reached the tipping point with AEW tonight. Sorry, I didn't want to make a thread for this, but with people discussing the absence of Page and Omega, I just wanted to throw my two cents in. I've got a feeling that a lot of people are going to be disappointed.


I'm in that boat. My tipping point was All Out when it came to those two. Nothing happened. I keep hearing from fans to wait and wait but nothing ever fucking happens. How long am I supposed to wait? And for what? At the end of the day, the best case scenario will be a match that is somewhere in the 4 star range, that Meltzer will overrate and then thats it because AEW doesn't like keeping a feud going past one ppv.


----------



## The Wood

ripcitydisciple said:


> For everyone bitching about a so called lack of excitement and unexpected drama, go stick your dick in a blender and press start.
> 
> You'll get everything you want.


That sounds like a Moxley match.


----------



## The Wood

AEW are slaves to avoiding what they perceive as WWE tropes unnecessarily. There's nothing wrong with a DQ or countout finish, but they're adverse to it, because "non-finishes are bad." They won't do an extended feud because "WWE runs programs into the ground." They're so focused on what other people are doing that they aren't keeping their own noses clean.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I don't think it was horrible crap but it could've been better though.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ripcitydisciple said:


> For everyone bitching about a so called lack of excitement and unexpected drama, go stick your dick in a blender and press start.
> 
> You'll get everything you want.


AEW will do that to themselves if they dont stop just "treading water till fans are back."


----------



## Klitschko

bdon said:


> Fucking Cody rHHHodes.


I literally think he took up 1/4 of the show tonight. 20 min for the match and the entrance and post match victory celebration. Half hour right there at least.


----------



## RapShepard

PushCrymeTyme said:


> stop crying & leave already u wont be missed
> its a fooking pandemic aew is not going to go all out for an anniversary show with 100 people in the crowd
> its very clear & has been said by tony khan aew is purposefully holding back there is 0 reason to go all out


Are we still using the pandemic excuse 6 months later lol. Why is there always an excuse. Oh it was baseball, oh it was news, oh Emeril vs Gordon Ramsey happened.


----------



## Joe Gill

Klitschko said:


> I loved the buildup for Omega/Page here. Its really starting to boil over into a heated feud. Glad they gave them the time on their anniversary show. Glad to see how far Kenny has come from this time last year to today. Huge star power increase.


how can you possibly fit that into a 2 hour show? what do you think they should have done... cut out the epic brit baker schiavoni massage skit that people will be talking about for ages? im still laughing at how hilarious it was.


----------



## Jazminator

MoxAsylum said:


> Definitely think i'm gonna take a break from AEW.


Whoa, huge shocker. What is this, your sixth or seventh time you’re done with AEW?


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> Are we still using the pandemic excuse 6 months later lol. Why is there always an excuse. Oh it was baseball, oh it was news, oh Emeril vs Gordon Ramsey happened.



Believe me if the rating stinks there will be the same 3 people in the ratings thread blaming the baseball game that was 15-0 in the first inning. Oh yeah "its election season, stupid news." Too.


----------



## Jazminator

Seriously, how many “fans” who say “I’m done watching” ever actually back it up? 

All talk, no action.


----------



## Klitschko

Chip Chipperson said:


> Speaking of Darby why is he challenging for the TNT Title when his focus for quite a bit now has been Brian Cage and Team Taz? Should it not be Brian Cage Vs Darby on PPV or is Darby totally okay with getting the big win over Cage's sidekick and moving forward?
> 
> Great booking, TK!
> 
> 
> 
> Needed time for the Britt Baker and Tony Schiavone makeover segment.


Its a very interesting feud actually and there is a legit reason for why Darby is challenging for the TNT championship at the ppv instead of fighting the two guys who have made his life a living hell and the answer is "he sat down in the bleachers and looked at Cody's match". I mean, don't you wish you could book your shows with that level of amazing story telling?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Jazminator said:


> Seriously, how many “fans” who say “I’m done watching” ever actually back it up?
> 
> All talk, no action.


Exactly. See Ya Next wednesday is gonna be a thing. Just watch.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Believe me if the rating stinks there will be the same 3 people in the ratings thread blaming the baseball game that was 15-0 in the first inning. Oh yeah "its election season, stupid news." Too.


It's just bizarre like fuck are we supposed to just be fine with half assing it for 6 months. The ratings excuses are always funny though, like yeah there was other shit on TV, that's going to happen every week.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

ripcitydisciple said:


> For everyone bitching about a so called lack of excitement and unexpected drama, go stick your dick in a blender and press start.
> 
> You'll get everything you want.


So if you don't like AEW you should self mutilate? Right...


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> It's just bizarre like fuck are we supposed to just be fine with half assing it for 6 months. The ratings excuses are always funny though, like yeah there was other shit on TV, that's going to happen every week.


It couldnt be people are getting weary of a bunch of 20 minute matches every week where the guys they know are gonna win always win. Nah...stupid baseball and presidents.


----------



## Lorromire

qntntgood said:


> Batman has the joker and superman has Lex Luther,why should I care about faces in the company when there is no true heel ?


Clearly, they had a plan until Corona came. Omega is slowly being pushed into that position as well. Until recently they had Jericho in that role.


----------



## Klitschko

Jazminator said:


> Seriously, how many “fans” who say “I’m done watching” ever actually back it up?
> 
> All talk, no action.


Me tonight, and about 600 thousand people that tuned into their first show and said im done watching and actually backed it up.

Going to do what I did with WWE and TNA and just catch the highlights on you tube.


----------



## Jazminator

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Exactly. See Ya Next wednesday is gonna be a thing. Just watch.


It’s like some people aren’t happy unless they’re bitching. Criticizing a show is fine. But if you’re that much of a drama queen you have to cry, “I’m done watching!” then do everybody a favor and have the backbone to actually stop watching.


----------



## Jazminator

Klitschko said:


> Me tonight, and about 600 thousand people that tuned into their first show and said im done watching and actually backed it up.


Bye, then.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Klitschko said:


> You were right all along Chip. I was wrong. God damn, tonight really caught up to me. They really pissed me off. The last few post wrestlemania RAW's were ten times better then tonight, and that says a lot considering how bad they have been.


We've all been there bro, the realisation setting in that AEW just isn't it and they'll never get it together. I hope you stick around like myself, Wood, Cult etc in hopes that it gets better but right now it seems many are just done.

I don't buy into the whole "Tony is holding off" thing either. That could be an excuse if he was avoiding blowing through his big matches but he's not doing that instead giving the matches with just awful build and stories.


----------



## shandcraig

they are not even actually catering to hardcores or casuals but the snow flakes that dont even invest in any company they bitch about with no logical facts behind their stupid rants. you have people like brandi putting focus on how they have hearing sensory rooms as if the less than 1 percent with those issues is somehow going to draw crowds. when you run a company to look good to a bunch of toxic news outlets to so called get attention it ends up driving the people that wanna watch your fucking show away well it makes a bunch of people that dont even go smile for a moment in time. like people have said no one seems to be truly playing a heel or face. a lot of shit they do feels like nerdy wwe shit. the product is pretty much like wwe. 

no one seems to know how to play their part or dress the fucking part.


----------



## shandcraig

Jazminator said:


> It’s like some people aren’t happy unless they’re bitching. Criticizing a show is fine. But if you’re that much of a drama queen you have to cry, “I’m done watching!” then do everybody a favor and have the backbone to actually stop watching.


people dont want soft fucking snow flake wrestling . why is that so dam hard to understand for some. i hardly come around here anymore but i still keep up and it continues to get worst. they were great before covid. aew literally feels like a parody of itself or of wrestling for some reason. its like aew is just making fun of the concept of wrestling. its so stupid


----------



## Klitschko

I think they ratings will take a hit from the last few weeks. It won't show this week since a lot of us turned in hoping for something worthy of an anniversary show, but the real question is, what will happen next week?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

shandcraig said:


> *people dont want soft fucking snow flake wrestling *. why is that so dam hard to understand for some. i hardly come around here anymore but i still keep up and it continues to get worst. they were great before covid. aew literally feels like a parody of itself or of wrestling for some reason. its like aew is just making fun of the concept of wrestling. its so stupid


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## RainmakerV2

The show feels so stale. I loved so much of the early stuff they did. Cody going up the stairs and breaking the glass and the brawl through the arena, when they broke Dustins arm in the car, the 10 lashes segment even with Codys overselling ( lol).
The street fight where the IC posed at the end with the football stadium behind them that read "Inner Circle." What happened to shit like that? Thats the kind of stuff that actually makes a product unique and stand out. If I wanted a bunch of predictable 15 minute matches I could watch any other wrestling company. Are we just not supposed to expect any of this anymore because its a pandemic? Thats ridiculous.


----------



## La Parka

Show was fucking dreadful.


----------



## Jazminator

I think it was a good show. Not great. Anniversary shows rarely live up to the hype, for whatever reason. The funny thing is, I thought tonight’s Dynamite would kind of celebrate the past year and have a shocking revelation, but instead it focused more on nudging forward storylines just a little bit.

As usual, the action was very good. My favorite was Cody-OC, but Mox-Archer was a close second. 

I hope to see a triple-threat with Cody, OC and Darby at Full Gear. That would be a really interesting dynamic.

Britt’s segment was again great. Tony is such a goos sport.

Next week’s Fenix-Penta match should be amazing!


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> Tony: "Hold my orange juice."


Tony read my post and took it as a challenge.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hey Tony,

It might not be too late to call Cornette...


----------



## Brad Boyd

- FTR vs. Best Friends- Now I could tell throughout this contest that FTR was mainly carrying this match. That being said they did it well. Best Friends had a few decent moments, but overall I wasn't too impressed with their showing here. *7/10

-*I'm not gonna bother rating a squash match with Rusev & Sabian. I'm not happy with the way Rusev is being presented. An angry video gamer? He's got a new catchphrase, "Game over!" ??Come on now. Rusev's a beast. I'm really hoping this partnership is short lived and he moves on ASAP into singles territory.

- Jericho/MJF had a great segment even though I felt like MJF didn't need to express his internalized thoughts, it was somewhat comical, but a little too "scripted" for my liking. This was a bit of an improvement on the cheesiness of their segments as of late, but still nothing spectacular. I did enjoy seeing the assertiveness of Santana and Ortiz (can't tell them apart) and Sammy Guevara. 

- I'm a huge fan of Brit Bakers but this segment was just ridiculous. I mean what was Tony doing getting waxed next to her anyway? Why was there no explanation for something so stupid? There's no point in even questioning such a dumb segment I suppose. I'm just a huge fan of Brit Baker's and I only want the best for her and her.. body.😋

Orange Cassidy vs. Cody Rhodes- Now I'm a fan of Orange Cassidy's silly comedy gimmick, it's unique and as a creatively inclined person, I'm one to be a fan of his gimmick. He's an awful wrestler though. When JR said "Great technical skill by OC" or something along those lines, I couldn't disagree with him more. The execution on his rollup counters/submissions and his superkick were awful. I don't consider myself a huge work-rate mark, as in I don't write a guy off that isn't spectacular in that department, that is not really why I watch wrestling, but it is fun to come here and rate matches alongside like-minded people that do the same.  The match did progress and get better. Overall it wasn't amazing, and I'm not a fan of announcing time limits either. This put OC over even further. Not at all stoked on their rematch, my guess is theyre really putting hte belt on OC? Fine then, keep him as a midcard champ. 5.5/10

-Good to see Moxley finally getting more TV time, also Sammy could've elaborated more on the part where he had a bunch of Matt Hardy photos hung up. I don't know why he didn't set them ablaze or something.

Hikaru Shida vs. Big Swole- Mostly boring, slow methodical stuff. Wasn't a fan, things weren't timed well, etc. Big Swole🍑=🔥 though. That had my attention at least. 5/10

Moxley vs. Archer- Easily match of the night. Loved the table spot and all the near falls at the end. Was gonna give this is a 6, but this progressed into a 7/10 

- Good little segment with Eddie Kingston, it wasn't too predictable that he was gonna attack Mox(for me at least) but that did make the most sense. Eddie's too green and will obviously job to him at Full gear. Great promo though and eventually I do hope to see him with the World title or even the TNT title. He's on fire as a promo.

I wish there were was more from the likes of Hobbs, Cage, Page and Omega, and even The Bucks (who I despise) Why are they conveniently leaving out people who are actively involved in feuds/angles? They really need to organize their roster a little better. The show overall wasn't horrible but not good or great either. The only memorable segment was Jericho and MJF, and really, that's kind of what it's been like for the past number of weeks. Matches aren't everything Tony Khan. 

Overall: 5.5/10


----------



## shandcraig

The Raw Smackdown said:


> What the hell are you talking about?



you whining about people whining about a shitty product. im answering you


----------



## Jazminator

shandcraig said:


> people dont want soft fucking snow flake wrestling . why is that so dam hard to understand for some. i hardly come around here anymore but i still keep up and it continues to get worst. they were great before covid. aew literally feels like a parody of itself or of wrestling for some reason. its like aew is just making fun of the concept of wrestling. its so stupid


That’s your opinion and you’re entitled to it. I simply disagree. I still enjoy Dynamite every week, and I’ve never missed an episode.


----------



## shandcraig

only person that kinda seems like they have some clear pictured plan with is eddie kingston. they clearly have some big things planned


----------



## One Shed

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Exactly. See Ya Next wednesday is gonna be a thing. Just watch.


500,000 and counting.


----------



## shandcraig

Jazminator said:


> That’s your opinion and you’re entitled to it. I simply disagree. I still enjoy Dynamite every week, and I’ve never missed an episode.


its most peoples opinion. why do you think wwe has declined year after year. just because you like it it dont mean the clear facts are not right in front of your face. your opinion is a dying breed


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> They seriously couldn't cut 2 minutes of the bullshit tonight to get this promo in? ugh.


Nah. Cody rHHHodes needed to eat up his 25+ minutes as per the norm of the last 6 months.

BuT hIs BoOkInG MaKeS SeNsE!!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

The worst part about this thread is former loyalists are now fighting the loyalists and vice versa. No longer is it the "Angry 5" or whatever it was 6 months ago it's now an angry 20-25 people who are just hating what AEW is putting out there.


----------



## Jazminator

shandcraig said:


> its most peoples opinion. why do you think wwe has declined year after year. just because you like it it dont mean the clear facts are not right in front of your face. your opinion is a dying breed


It doesn’t matter. As long as I’m enjoying it, I’m going to watch Dynamite and be a fan. You be you, and I will be me.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Speaking of Darby why is he challenging for the TNT Title when his focus for quite a bit now has been Brian Cage and Team Taz? Should it not be Brian Cage Vs Darby on PPV or is Darby totally okay with getting the big win over Cage's sidekick and moving forward?
> 
> Great booking, TK!
> 
> 
> 
> Needed time for the Britt Baker and Tony Schiavone makeover segment.


When Omega’s booking is shit, we blame him. When Cody’s is shit, we blame TK. Gotcha!

Fucking Cody rHHHodes.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> When Omega’s booking is shit, we blame him. When Cody’s is shit, we blame TK. Gotcha!
> 
> Fucking Cody rHHHodes.


Don't come sideways at me bruh, I blame TK for the bad booking everywhere, he is the man in charge.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal

Botchy SinCara said:


> This thread is literally 6-7 of the same shit different week trolls having a circle jerk


Bro. You are not lying. It's the ssame old bullshit with them every week. Why dont they all shut the fuck up and stop watching it? Simple as that. No. They rather depress people with the same old bullshit every week.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal

Man, I don't give a fuck what the trolls say or think. Lol. I find it entertaining so I'm gonna keep watching it. They can all fuck off all the way back to vinceland.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Bro. You are not lying. It's the ssame old bullshit with them every week. Why dont they all shut the fuck up and stop watching it? Simple as that. No. They rather depress people with the same old bullshit every week.


@Klitschko and @shandcraig were legit AEW fans arguing with the haters like a month ago. They are now also rightfully shitting on it.

It's not the same 7 people it's growing every week bro.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Bro. You are not lying. It's the ssame old bullshit with them every week. Why dont they all shut the fuck up and stop watching it? Simple as that. No. They rather depress people with the same old bullshit every week.





Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Man, I don't give a fuck what the trolls say or think. Lol. I find it entertaining so I'm gonna keep watching it. They can all fuck off all the way back to vinceland.


R/squaredcircle is where you wanna be if you just wanna talk about how good AEW is.


----------



## shandcraig

Facts are almost everyone praised aew 8 months ago with normal criticism just like what we did with TNA for years. I always had proper criticisms about some things and loved many things. The product is very different now. Yes its dam hard to put on a good show during the pandemic but it doenst mean it cant still be compelling and booked well and not perody of its own existence.


----------



## midgetlover69

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Bro. You are not lying. It's the ssame old bullshit with them every week. Why dont they all shut the fuck up and stop watching it? Simple as that. No. They rather depress people with the same old bullshit every week.


lol crying like a bitch because other people dont like what you like. The show was fucking trash. What do you expect people to say?


----------



## bdon

I was super excited about this episode, and now I’m as down on AEW as I was after the December 18th episode (I had previously said Nov 18, but it was actually Dec 18). This show really left feeling completely deflated. I’m not going to do a long review, but here goes of what I can remember:

— FTR and Best Friends was actually pretty good, but as Chip pointed out, please stop forgetting to show entrances on your opening bout. They did this to Omega and Page often as well. It’s one real fucking quick way to do some Inception-level shit and secretly tell your audience, “Hey, these guys don’t matter!”

As to the match, it was good. I love Trent and think he’s a fucking awesome bump machine. FTR know how to work and make the audience invest. The finish’s execution was shitty, but ultimately, that’s what heels do. Cocky, arrogant heels whose entire reason for being in the company is to settle who is the best tag team with the Bucks will not want a blemish on their record, even if one such as a count out. It’s akin to Moxley being pissed that his match with Omega would be Unsanctioned when practically every Moxley match turns hardcore anyway; Mox still wants his clean W.

— Aaaaaaand here comes the stupid!!!

Miro and Sabian are pissed that their video game got broke. Why the hell is their an arcade set in the middle of the floor, other than to set up this midcard feud? I could really get into a Best Friends va Sabian/Miro feud, but why do they have to make it over something so fucking stupid as a $500 machine? But alas, Miro looks fucking beastly, so I ain’t got the nuts to tell it to his face and will just left this one slide.

Good quick squash befitting of a monster with this kind of build.

— Moxley and Archer segments throughout the show. Awesome. Great use of Moxley and something that should have been done often, but Cody and Jericho have to get their 15 minute segments!

— MJF calls out Jericho, and I feel goosebumos rising on my skin. I just know this shit is about to get epic.

Aaaaaaaand all tension ceases to exist when MJF is talking to himself (into the mic mind you) and Ortiz says they don’t want MJF. Start up the comedy bullshit. I love Chris Jericho. I still have the Monday Night Jericho WCW shirt from when I was 13, 14 years old, but this motherfucker is so goddamn bored and needing of a break that I now want him nowhere near MJF, Page, Omega, Moxley, Cody (I know, I know), or any fucking one in the upper card. Take that ha ha bullshit to the lower card and stop eating TV time befitting of a main event player.

— Cassidy and Cody. Goddamn. Blame Tony Khan and Cassidy. Do anything to avoid pointing the finger at Cody. If you’re reading this CODY RHODES (God I hope he is), FUCK YOU! Vince was right, and you fucking suck. It requires wayyyyyy too much goddamn time creating interest for fans to overlook your shitty matches. But hey! Good job, Cody! The Dog Wanker’s dick tastes good enough for you to get your 20+ minute HHH segments in the small pond at least! GOOD FOR YOU, YOU BLEACH BLONDE, PIECE OF FUCKING SHIT!!

— GODDAMN FUCK THIS FUCKING SHOW! I’M GONNA TURN IT OFF, NO FUCKING POINT GOING FUR-...

— Shew! Tag team segment with the Bucks. The show can now pickup again. This show has made me fucking appreciate the Bucks and learn that I actually like them. Flaws and all. SuperKick spamming and dumb shit.

— Random thought while seeing everyone question the Heels vs Heels aspect of FTR vs Bucks: the Bucks are pulling a DX/Kliq/Cody move here in acting like the cool heels. It’s a strategy that buries opposition, because they have no way to counter your work. Can’t play the babyface, can’t play the heel, so fans will automatically side with the tweener.

— Next thought: The Bucks winning this tag title shot is too soon, unless this FTR and Bucks storyline is going to continue for the next 12 months with back and forth clashes.

— Mox vs Archer wasn’t perfect, but on one of the two worst, goddamn shitshow episodes of “AEW: Cody and Jericho on TNT”, this match cooled my head some. If I weren’t off shore on the boat, I’d be drunk right now doing my “take a shot for every time Fat Vin Diesel says the word ‘Family’” game. 

I love Archer. I like the shit out of Moxley. Kingston is fine when he doesn’t overdo it. Good enough for me.



For an anniversary show, how the fuck do you not make sure and get Hangman and Omega on this show somewhere? How do you not remind fans of the “amazing” moments in your short history? How do you not leave one more lasting fucking image, an iconic moment that stays burned into the heart and mind’s of every person who watched this episode?

One year later, and they actually fumbled the ball bugger than they did their premiere episode. Cody made sure Punk wasn’t there for that one, so I guess he answered my question as to how he plans to upstage Moxley vs Omega/Hangman: he’ll just talk everyone into why the latter two should be saved for next week.

FUCK YOU, CODY!!!!


----------



## One Shed

@Chip Chipperson and I were praising their first hour just a couple weeks ago. They completely dropped the ball YET AGAIN. A twenty minute draw Trashidy match. Who could imagine this is where we would be now a year ago. COVID excuses are over. They chose to present this show tonight. No one at TNT would even as a casual fan could be watching this and texting their friends to tune in. "What do you do there at TNT again?" Sees skinny geek Trashidy. "Oh I am just a consultant, nothing to do with programming."


----------



## Buhalovski

I wouldn't say it was that bad, enjoyed some of it. But please, PLEASE, take away pockets from my screen. I get it, he could be funny but why the fuck he is getting title shot after title shot. On top of that a draw against Cody? 20 minutes of Orange Cassidy is a weird decision for your anniversary show


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Don't come sideways at me bruh, I blame TK for the bad booking everywhere, he is the man in charge.


Sorry man. I’m really fucking tired of that bleach blonde fuck and watching everyone sweep his shit under the rug.


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> @Klitschko and @shandcraig were legit AEW fans arguing with the haters like a month ago. They are now also rightfully shitting on it.
> 
> It's not the same 7 people it's growing every week bro.


To be fair i was actually hating on haters hating on people and bringing them into everything. So more of calling people out for actions and less about shitting on the product. I don't care who likes it or not but facts are the direction is very different now and many of us think it sucks. I was hard on you for being hard on others. I always stated i agreed with you about many things . 

Anyways my love😂 yep more people weekly making fun if it. Doenst help when you have brandi doing what she does, cody crying during every promo and big swole acting like she deserves anything.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> I was super excited about this episode, and now I’m as down on AEW as I was after the December 18th episode (I had previously said Nov 18, but it was actually Dec 18). This show really left feeling completely deflated. I’m not going to do a long review, but here goes of what I can remember:
> 
> — FTR and Best Friends was actually pretty good, but as Chip pointed out, please stop forgetting to show entrances on your opening bout. They did this to Omega and Page often as well. It’s one real fucking quick way to do some Inception-level shit and secretly tell your audience, “Hey, these guys don’t matter!”
> 
> As to the match, it was good. I love Trent and think he’s a fucking awesome bump machine. FTR know how to work and make the audience invest. The finish’s execution was shitty, but ultimately, that’s what heels do. Cocky, arrogant heels whose entire reason for being in the company is to settle who is the best tag team with the Bucks will not want a blemish on their record, even if one such as a count out. It’s akin to Moxley being pissed that his match with Omega would be Unsanctioned when practically every Moxley match turns hardcore anyway; Mox still wants his clean W.
> 
> — Aaaaaaand here comes the stupid!!!
> 
> Miro and Sabian are pissed that their video game got broke. Why the hell is their an arcade set in the middle of the floor, other than to set up this midcard feud? I could really get into a Best Friends va Sabian/Miro feud, but why do they have to make it over something so fucking stupid as a $500 machine? But alas, Miro looks fucking beastly, so I ain’t got the nuts to tell it to his face and will just left this one slide.
> 
> Good quick squash befitting of a monster with this kind of build.
> 
> — Moxley and Archer segments throughout the show. Awesome. Great use of Moxley and something that should have been done often, but Cody and Jericho have to get their 15 minute segments!
> 
> — MJF calls out Jericho, and I feel goosebumos rising on my skin. I just know this shit is about to get epic.
> 
> Aaaaaaaand all tension ceases to exist when MJF is talking to himself (into the mic mind you) and Ortiz says they don’t want MJF. Start up the comedy bullshit. I love Chris Jericho. I still have the Monday Night Jericho WCW shirt from when I was 13, 14 years old, but this motherfucker is so goddamn bored and needing of a break that I now want him nowhere near MJF, Page, Omega, Moxley, Cody (I know, I know), or any fucking one in the upper card. Take that ha ha bullshit to the lower card and stop eating TV time befitting of a main event player.
> 
> — Cassidy and Cody. Goddamn. Blame Tony Khan and Cassidy. Do anything to avoid pointing the finger at Cody. If you’re reading this CODY RHODES (God I hope he is), FUCK YOU! Vince was right, and you fucking suck. It requires wayyyyyy too much goddamn time creating interest for fans to overlook your shitty matches. But hey! Good job, Cody! The Dog Wanker’s dick tastes good enough for you to get your 20+ minute HHH segments in the small pond at least! GOOD FOR YOU, YOU BLEACH BLONDE, PIECE OF FUCKING SHIT!!
> 
> — GODDAMN FUCK THIS FUCKING SHOW! I’M GONNA TURN IT OFF, NO FUCKING POINT GOING FUR-...
> 
> — Shew! Tag team segment with the Bucks. The show can now pickup again. This show has made me fucking appreciate the Bucks and learn that I actually like them. Flaws and all. SuperKick spamming and dumb shit.
> 
> — Random thought while seeing everyone question the Heels vs Heels aspect of FTR vs Bucks: the Bucks are pulling a DX/Kliq/Cody move here in acting like the cool heels. It’s a strategy that buries opposition, because they have no way to counter your work. Can’t play the babyface, can’t play the heel, so fans will automatically side with the tweener.
> 
> — Next thought: The Bucks winning this tag title shot is too soon, unless this FTR and Bucks storyline is going to continue for the next 12 months with back and forth clashes.
> 
> — Mox vs Archer wasn’t perfect, but on one of the two worst, goddamn shitshow episodes of “AEW: Cody and Jericho on TNT”, this match cooled my head some. If I weren’t off shore on the boat, I’d be drunk right now doing my “take a shot for every time Fat Vin Diesel says the word ‘Family’” game.
> 
> I love Archer. I like the shit out of Moxley. Kingston is fine when he doesn’t overdo it. Good enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> For an anniversary show, how the fuck do you not make sure and get Hangman and Omega on this show somewhere? How do you not remind fans of the “amazing” moments in your short history? How do you not leave one more lasting fucking image, an iconic moment that stays burned into the heart and mind’s of every person who watched this episode?
> 
> One year later, and they actually fumbled the ball bugger than they did their premiere episode. Cody made sure Punk wasn’t there for that one, so I guess he answered my question as to how he plans to upstage Moxley vs Omega/Hangman: he’ll just talk everyone into why the latter two should be saved for next week.
> 
> FUCK YOU, CODY!!!!


Just curious why you were initially high on this episode. Other than Mox/Archer this episode screamed piss poor. I saw it as about a 3/10 going in and it managed to be below that.


----------



## La Parka

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't understand why the AEW loyalists continue to stick up for shitty product week after week after week.
> 
> If my rugby team that I support suddenly started dropping every game because of poor game plan, poor players and poor management I'd be pissed off and start trashing them.
> 
> With AEW fans it seems they're fine with just taking bad show after bad show.


AEW fans confuse being blindly loyal to being a supporter of the wrestling show. I'd consider myself a supporter of AEW and WWE because I have financially supported the two companies but the attitude of the AEW super fans are "love it or leave it". Accept AEW's shitty booking or go to WWE's shitty booking. There is apparently no option of wanting a company to actually provide a decent wrestling product.


----------



## Brad Boyd

"Buuuuuut AEW is soooo much better than WWE!!!!11"


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> Just curious why you were initially high on this episode. Other than Mox/Archer this episode screamed piss poor. I saw it as about a 3/10 going in and it managed to be below that.


1) FTR and Best Friends - I find FTR to be absolutely fucking BRILLIANT workers. This may just be, but I even loved their match last week with TH2 and working Jack Evans’ kayfabe knee injury. I’m also a huge fan of Trent. Guy is a great bump machine. Chucky T can fuck off with that Colt Cabana smiling dumb shit, though.

2) Jericho and MJF. Surely they’ll get to the point this time, right? They’re not going to have a full-on segment that leads somewhere, putting both guys’ minds and mouths on full display for any fans just tuning in.

3) Moxley and Archer. I’ve become an Archer fan. This guy just carries a legitimacy that the other big men don’t. Moxley has been killing it since the Brodie Lee match, which was the last time his shit felt like just grave bullshit. He’s been showing me some awesome work.

4) That can’t be the entire card, so what surprises must they have in store for the Bucks? Where and how do Kenny and Page make their presence felt on this show? Etc etc.



Go back to the first 2 months of the no-crowd shows. I bitched that the entire show was built around Cody and Jericho. That you had other stars available, and they were all just pissed on for Cody and Jericho. 6 months later, and it is the same goddamn thing.


----------



## Brad Boyd

Chip Chipperson said:


> Speaking of Brodie Lee, where was he tonight? Surely you'd think if they had any interest in building him back up he'd have been there tonight doing something.
> 
> The misuse of big men continues.


Jesus christ i forgot about him too! See what i mean about pointless long matches on a 2 hour "pro wrestling" show? It takes away from quite a bit. Im sad that i had hoped aew would be more compelling than any of wwes programs. They didn't feature cage omega and page and the bucks who all have stories to be told. Fucking awful.


----------



## bdon

Brad Boyd said:


> Jesus christ i forgot about him too! See what i mean about pointless long matches on a 2 hour "pro wrestling" show? It takes away from quite a bit. Im sad that i had hoped aew would be more compelling than any of wwes programs. They didn't feature cage omega and page and the bucks who all have stories to be told. Fucking awful.


But Cody needed those 25+ minutes.

Otherwise, how would anyone think he was special?


----------



## The Wood

Jazminator said:


> It’s like some people aren’t happy unless they’re bitching. Criticizing a show is fine. But if you’re that much of a drama queen you have to cry, “I’m done watching!” then do everybody a favor and have the backbone to actually stop watching.


Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## The Wood

Klitschko said:


> I think they ratings will take a hit from the last few weeks. It won't show this week since a lot of us turned in hoping for something worthy of an anniversary show, but the real question is, what will happen next week?


I agree. People don't know the show is going to suck when they tune in, and last week's show was barely watched. The rating could take a hit from people realising they don't give a shit after missing a week or because they actually did see Jericho and Luther, but this is now two weeks in a row where this shit has seemingly grossed people out. It's going to eventually take a toll.


----------



## Mister Sinister

-The show should have opened with a highlight reel. The highlight reel played in the middle of the show during an in-picture commercial.
-The show should have then moved to promoting the main event in some way (because you end where you begin).
-You can't do wrestling television like wrestling PPVs. You have to have some narrative in the episode. 
-The opening tag match was way too long. I think they went right up to 19 minutes. Save the 20-30 minute matches for the main event.
-You should never book a tag match right after a tag match.
-The non-title tag match should have been the opening match. Why did a tag title match lead a non-title tag match?
-At least Miro is being portrayed as a killer.
-The TNT title match starts in Q4 instead of Q5?
-Did they promote Darby Allin in a TNT title match next week, and later promote Cody v OC in a rematch for two weeks from now?
-There should just be a welterweight world title with OC and Darby Allin wrestling each other for it.
-MJF is just too over the top and annoying.
-*This should have been the episode to debut Tessa Blanchard*.
-You end where you begin, and they should have ended where they began a year ago when Mox jumped Omega. Omega should have jumped Mox tonight.
-This show lacked spice for an anniversary show.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> But Cody needed those 25+ minutes.
> 
> Otherwise, how would anyone think he was special?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SCJerk/comments/iawp0y


----------



## Hitman1987

Hitman1987 said:


> I am looking forward to the show tonight, mostly because Archer is in the main event which is what he deserves and I’m hopeful that there is a title change (World or TNT) and that there will be a big surprise (4 Horsemen, Kenny heel turn, Pac return).
> 
> However, if this just turns out to be match, match, match and match without any title changes and no story plot twists then I’ll just see it as another AEW missed opportunity


Match, match, match and match

No title changes and your big story is MJF and Jericho going out for a steak. Good to see MJF in another segment that wouldn’t pass the RAW test.

Seems like Brodie’s gone back to WWE to beg for his job back as he’s disappeared after another big loss, yet the rest of his faction are all over the show. Also no room for Omega, Hangman or team Taz, yet they got time for Schiavone waxing, Matt hardy and Shawn fucking spears segments 😂

Who needs long term booking when you got bingo booking or can just turn up in the crowd and get a TNT title shot. I’m just glad these long term booking geniuses capped off the Darby and Cage feud so well. OC also getting his 3rd TNT title shot in a month, gotta love the AEW rankings system. Wins and losses matter 😂

Then next week we got a non-random tournament where people volunteer to enter and they’ve booked 2 people from the same tag team against each other in the first round. There is no reason for Wardlow to be in this unless he’s winning, which I doubt he will as hangman and omega are in it. This tournament obviously isn’t about quality wrestling as boom boom Cabana is in it so why not just leave Wardlow out and prevent him from taking a loss.

And Cody is blonde again 😂😂😂

Fuck you AEW, I’m ALL OUT

@bdon Let me know how the Omega/Hangman feud ends


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hitman1987 said:


> Match, match, match and match
> 
> No title changes and your big story is MJF and Jericho going out for a steak. Good to see MJF in another segment that wouldn’t pass the RAW test.
> 
> Seems like Brodie’s gone back to WWE to beg for his job back as he’s disappeared after another big loss, yet the rest of his faction are all over the show. Also no room for Omega, Hangman or team Taz, yet they got time for Schiavone waxing, Matt hardy and Shawn fucking spears segments 😂
> 
> Who needs long term booking when you got bingo booking or can just turn up in the crowd and get a TNT title shot. I’m just glad these long term booking geniuses capped off the Darby and Cage feud so well. OC also getting his 3rd TNT title shot in a month, gotta love the AEW rankings system. Wins and losses matter 😂
> 
> Then next week we got a non-random tournament where people volunteer to enter and they’ve booked 2 people from the same tag team against each other in the first round. There is no reason for Wardlow to be in this unless he’s winning, which I doubt he will as hangman and omega are in it. This tournament obviously isn’t about quality wrestling as boom boom Cabana is in it so why not just leave Wardlow out and prevent him from taking a loss.
> 
> And Cody is blonde again 😂😂😂
> 
> Fuck you AEW, I’m ALL OUT
> 
> @bdon Let me know how the Omega/Hangman feud ends


And to think some people blame me for AEW fans tuning out in droves...


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> Match, match, match and match
> 
> No title changes and your big story is MJF and Jericho going out for a steak. Good to see MJF in another segment that wouldn’t pass the RAW test.
> 
> Seems like Brodie’s gone back to WWE to beg for his job back as he’s disappeared after another big loss, yet the rest of his faction are all over the show. Also no room for Omega, Hangman or team Taz, yet they got time for Schiavone waxing, Matt hardy and Shawn fucking spears segments 😂
> 
> Who needs long term booking when you got bingo booking or can just turn up in the crowd and get a TNT title shot. I’m just glad these long term booking geniuses capped off the Darby and Cage feud so well. OC also getting his 3rd TNT title shot in a month, gotta love the AEW rankings system. Wins and losses matter 😂
> 
> Then next week we got a non-random tournament where people volunteer to enter and they’ve booked 2 people from the same tag team against each other in the first round. There is no reason for Wardlow to be in this unless he’s winning, which I doubt he will as hangman and omega are in it. This tournament obviously isn’t about quality wrestling as boom boom Cabana is in it so why not just leave Wardlow out and prevent him from taking a loss.
> 
> And Cody is blonde again 😂😂😂
> 
> Fuck you AEW, I’m ALL OUT
> 
> @bdon Let me know how the Omega/Hangman feud ends


Brother...I’m almost there with you, because I’m legitimately beginning to think that you stand no shot of getting your character over if you don’t have a built-in fanbase from the E. Because without the names, Cody and Jericho, you’re simply not going to get the TV time necessary.


----------



## Hitman1987

Chip Chipperson said:


> And to think some people blame me for AEW fans tuning out in droves...


I can’t even be bothered to watch AEW just so I can relate to Cornette’s reviews anymore, even Cornette has lost interest and just laughs at what they are producing


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> Brother...I’m almost there with you, because I’m legitimately beginning to think that you stand no shot of getting your character over if you don’t have a built-in fanbase from the E. Because without the names, Cody and Jericho, you’re simply not going to get the TV time necessary.


It’s actually got that bad that I watched WWE highlights of the Reigns vs Uso match for the first time since ALL IN and the worrying thing is that my first thought was it’s actually nice to see somebody who looks like a fucking star in Reigns


----------



## the_flock

Marbar said:


> I quit watching last week. Hopefully the viewership numbers drop like a rock in the coming months and TNT gives them an ultimatum. There is no rhyme or reason to anything that they are doing anymore. Why in the hell is Tony Khan allowing Cody and Jericho to run AEW into the ground. I read last week Tonys daddy was selling his megayacht. Maybe daddy is in a financial crunch and will do the right thing and sell it to someone other than Vince that can run it properly. It's blatantly obvious his fanboy son has no clue what the hell he is doing.


Why would anyone want to buy it? You could literally created a new promotion from scratch and make it better than AEW which is worse than 1995 WWF at this point.


----------



## The Wood

Roman Reigns is fucking tremendous. I do wish they didn't waste so much time trying to force him as a babyface, but now that he is a heel, it's fucking glorious. 

Also, kudos on the phrase "I'm All Out." I haven't heard that one before.


----------



## The Wood

The only person who would want to buy it is Vince, because there's potential in an "Double or Nothing: The Fall of All Elite Wrestling" documentary. 

Imagine the talking heads mocking the Mimosa Mayhem and Cody Rhodes putting himself front and centre, the stop-start stories and pushes, etc.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Now that Kenny is back as a singles wrestler they need to give him more promo time.


----------



## bdon

I find it comical that the prevail winds of the show changed the minute Cody returned.

Funny how that works.


----------



## the_flock

RapShepard said:


> It's also bad a lot of the winning happens on Dark. It's like over half the audience don't watch Dark why are you building people up there.


Exactly one of the reasons I gave up watching. I stopped watching Dark and BTE and then had no idea what was happening on Dynamite as all the storyline were played out elsewhere.


----------



## the_flock

The Wood said:


> The only person who would want to buy it is Vince, because there's potential in an "Double or Nothing: The Fall of All Elite Wrestling" documentary.
> 
> Imagine the talking heads mocking the Mimosa Mayhem and Cody Rhodes putting himself front and centre, the stop-start stories and pushes, etc.


Triple H watching Cody smashing the throne and then saying that he never saw it at the time and meh. Then saying they never realised there was a Wednesday Night War because if they actually cared they would have put them out of business sooner.


----------



## The Wood

the_flock said:


> Triple H watching Cody smashing the throne and then saying that he never saw it at the time and meh. Then saying they never realised there was a Wednesday Night War because if they actually cared they would have put them out of business sooner.


History is written by the victors.


----------



## Hitman1987

The Wood said:


> Roman Reigns is fucking tremendous. I do wish they didn't waste so much time trying to force him as a babyface, but now that he is a heel, it's fucking glorious.
> 
> Also, kudos on the phrase "I'm All Out." I haven't heard that one before.


Anybody not named Vince McMahon could see that Roman was always going to be better as a heel. He looks like a heel and has the backing of the owner which instantly makes him a heel.

The Young Fucks (Dick and Twat Jackson as I like to call them) make a living out of trolling people who criticise them so I thought I’d return the favour with “I’m ALL OUT”


----------



## BPG

on the next program, cody and OC will have an hourly limit xD


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

The debut show wasn't anything special either so it's rather fitting in a way lol. AEW is fine but top to bottom I generally find the shows more average than elite.


----------



## the_flock

PushCrymeTyme said:


> stop crying & leave already u wont be missed
> its a fooking pandemic aew is not going to go all out. Said by tony khan aew is purposefully holding back there is 0 reason to go all out


Or he's saying that to save face. 

Funny how WWE have some mega storyline and angles going on right now in the middle of a pandemic.


----------



## the_flock

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> It might not be too late to call Cornette...


Scott Levy offered his services and they never got back to him, all they wanted him for was to sit in the audience for a swerve angle. 

Bischoff offered his services. Again they just wanted him for an angle. 

Cornette offered to be the Head Booker, until he found out the inmates were running the asylum. 

Vince Russo offered to work for free to pace out storylines. They never got back to him. 

Why isn't Tony getting back to actual people who now how tv or wrestling works. Is it because he doesn't want to admit he's wrong or is he being told what to do by the Elite and they don't want Outsiders to be a part of their playground.


----------



## bdon

CODY does not want anyone to tell him to fall in line and take his place in the pecking order.


----------



## Outlaw91

Yes, it sucked. Both Dynamite and NXT sucked but this was AEW's anniversary show so the expectations were higher.


----------



## fabi1982

I actually went into the show excited as I thought this should be good. Actually watched AEW first this week, this never happend for the last 6 month.

I found it funny that someone in here wrote "if they just have all champs win without any developement then the show will be shit" and hey, you were right.

I liked:

all the segments not involving wrestling. Jericho/MJF was nice, even with Jericho being a pain in the ass as of late, I have to smile when everyone sings to Judas. And I can promise that the dinner will be better than any wrestling segment on this weeks show.
Liked the Baker/Tony massage skit, I laughed.
The Archer/Mox brawl in the back made me even more excited for the match.

And then the wrestling happend...

An OK tag match which actually started to stink once Penelope ran to the back as everyone was expecting Rusev to come out, but no, "we cant have DQs so lets have everyone think our Rusev was at the other end of the stadium". Even the attack felt strange and the match after that was just not needed. I was hoping for a Miro, but we now got blond Rusev being misused as before. Oh now he can talk Bulgarian again, what the heck?

Cody/OC, wow...they actually went 20mins for that. I could write 1m words how bad all that was, but hey I just say Cody gonna Cody. Oh and back to blond, so yeah that was a nice heel run witht he black hair. Oh and hey, Darby gets a title win out of left field, just for sitting in the cheap seats...Just for Ricky to inferfere and Cody can keep his precious title...

I cant watch a Swole macht, sorry. At least Shida won, I actually feared this will be the match changing titles.

And after all champs retained, I was looking forward to Archer being champ. But after 90s drug dealer came out for commentary I new it would be bad. And hey the match itself was good, slow and flat at times, but at least it was no DQ. But Archer losing makes him either buried or he is just dumb, that he cant win a big match, when he squaches people left and right the rest of the day. And they end the ONE YEAR FUCKING ANNIVERSARY SHOW with an attach on Mox...but not Cody, not Omega, no it is 90s drug dealer guy...

Wow...nothing else to say.


----------



## CM Buck

The issue for me is nothing feels must see. Like compare the Cody Lee feud with best friends vs proud and powerful.

Cody got dethroned by a guy who is the leader of geek. You just knew he was going to murder Lee upon return.

Compare that to the tag feud. A feud that started because pnp were upset at losing by fluke. It was simple effective booking with a satisfying pay-off. It protected pnp by losing due to interference. And legitimised best friends as a credible tag team. 

They need to apply that booking across the board.


----------



## Outlaw91

the_flock said:


> Scott Levy offered his services and they never got back to him, all they wanted him for was to sit in the audience for a swerve angle.
> 
> Bischoff offered his services. Again they just wanted him for an angle.
> 
> Cornette offered to be the Head Booker, until he found out the inmates were running the asylum.
> 
> Vince Russo offered to work for free to pace out storylines. They never got back to him.
> 
> Why isn't Tony getting back to actual people who now how tv or wrestling works. Is it because he doesn't want to admit he's wrong or is he being told what to do by the Elite and they don't want Outsiders to be a part of their playground.


They shouldn't hire any of those dinasours. If they do this then all their foundation is gone, they are just like the others.


----------



## the_flock

Outlaw91 said:


> They shouldn't hire any of those dinasours. If they do this then all their foundation is gone, they are just like the others.


Dinosaurs really. 

What foundation? The Bucks and Jericho hiring their friends and not allowing anyone else in.


----------



## Mercian

They started the show with a tie up rather than pushing


----------



## Outlaw91

the_flock said:


> Dinosaurs really.
> 
> What foundation? The Bucks and Jericho hiring their friends and not allowing anyone else in.


If they are hiring any of Russo, Bischoff, Cornette, they are not only doomed but they will also shit on their indy high rate working style. It will be just another WCW or TNA, since Hogan to downfall. 

I can't believe that in 2020 there are still people who would want to hire Russo to run their creative business.


----------



## Kalashnikov

This episodes was just lame. Nothing of note happened whatsoever, which is inexcusable on this supposedly big date. No debuts, returns, turns, title switches, no big progression on any programs, nothing. The good parts were just that, while the bad was very bad in my opinion:


FTR vs Friends was good, I even liked the finish, no complaints there
Miro going full Rusev, even ranting in Bulgarian just sucks. The dude has insane potential as a baby, and you revert to his worst incarnation as "evil foreigner"?
Apart from being entertaining for 10 minutes each week, still no progression in MJF-Jericho after what, 6 weeks? They're even mocking fans with the "See you next week... in the restaurant". This isn't getting heel heat from me, it's getting real, JUST FUCKING DO SOMETHING IN YOUR PROGRAM heat.
Cody back to blond after two whole weeks, no changes to his character, still supposedly a babyface with his fifteen minute long entrance that reeks of delusion of grandeur
Bucks' character is literally just superkicking people, how fascinating.
Shida vs Swole is a big no from me, what a shitshow
Mox vs Archer was fine, but once again, the "monster gets surprise pinned, baby gets attacked after to look like the underdog" routine. Eh... especially when the guy is 20-0, and is basically AEW's superman.
I love Kingston to death, but his promo fell flat for me this time, don't know why. Maybe it's because I know he's not being set up as a serious contender, so I don't care as much.


----------



## Dizzie

So it's ok that the ref counted fast for mox's winning roll up pin? And why is it that archer was positioned as a fucking after thought straight after the match in favour of kingston who should be nothing more than a lower card guy or a manager for someone, not closing out shows after a main event, it's similar to when aew thought it was was wise for the dark order to close out the show around xmas time last year and have them beat up some of the biggest names they had on the show like the bucks, omega etc..

khan is a shit booker.


----------



## Outlaw91

The only way I would hire those is as consultants, to do the opposite of what they will do.


----------



## the_flock

Outlaw91 said:


> If they are hiring any of Russo, Bischoff, Cornette, they are not only doomed but they will also shit on their indy high rate working style. It will be just another WCW or TNA, since Hogan to downfall.
> 
> I can't believe that in 2020 there are still people who would want to hire Russo to run their creative business.


No one likes high work rate Indie style booking. If that's what your basing your promotion on then you may as well close shop.


----------



## bdon

Kingston getting the nod just for being friends with Moxley..?


----------



## Outlaw91

the_flock said:


> No one likes high work rate Indie style booking. If that's what your basing your promotion on then you may as well close shop.


Maybe...maybe they like WCW 2000...TNA 2010...WWF 1995...

Most of AEW fans are also fans of NJPW, indy wrestling and fans that got tired of the shit WWE put on.


----------



## bdon

QT Marshall, Cardano, Dustin, Brandi...


the_flock said:


> Dinosaurs really.
> 
> What foundation? The Bucks and Jericho hiring their friends and not allowing anyone else in.


----------



## the_flock

bdon said:


> QT Marshall, Cardano, Dustin, Brandi...


We've been over this a million times, they haven't just hired 4 of their friends. The roster is full of friends of Jericho and The Bucks.


----------



## bdon

the_flock said:


> We've been over this a million times, they haven't just hired 4 of their friends. The roster is full of friends of Jericho and The Bucks.


Which of their friends was a bad call?


----------



## Buhalovski

bdon said:


> QT Marshall, Cardano, Dustin, Brandi...


You forgot fucking Luther main eventing Dynamite


----------



## bdon

What I hear is that Cody is above reprieve.


----------



## EmbassyForever

FTR/BF - The match was great when Trent was in the ring with FTR. Chuck is mediocre at best and his strikes are dogshit. The finish was awful, overbooked nonsense for no reason.
Wardlow vs JB & Penta vs Fenix? Noice.
Skipped MJF/Jericho (...yep) and Baker's promo. AEW's comedy is the absolute worst. Who enjoys this? Honestly.
Sammy and Hardy AGAIN?! Shoot me please.
Of fucking course a cheap roll-up finish, goddamn cowards. So sick of this shit, stop booking big matches if you don't know how to end them. The show was dreadful and the booking is at an all time low right now. GET YOUR SHIT TOGEHTER 'cause I'm losing interest.


----------



## the_flock

Outlaw91 said:


> Most of AEW fans are also fans of NJPW, indy wrestling and fans that got tired of the shit WWE put on.


I think the vast majority of people were those who were interested to see if there would be a viable alternative to WWE and those who longed for a Monday Night War again. Then when it became apparent that AEW was just WWE-lite, they gave up.


----------



## Hitman1987

The 1 year anniversary show and the only thing they unveil is Nick Jackson’s hairline


----------



## the_flock

Tsvetoslava said:


> You forgot fucking Luther main eventing Dynamite


Also forgot Michael Nakazawa. Riho the first women's champion who couldn't even defend her title. SCU the first tag champions who went down like damp squib and a lot more.


----------



## thorn123

Another solid show. About 6/10. They have been hovering around the 6/7 mark for a few weeks now. Still better than most everything else on tv. The actual wrestling was good. I would like to see some more gimmick matches and some DQs and count outs.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Outlaw91 said:


> If they are hiring any of Russo, Bischoff, Cornette, they are not only doomed but they will also shit on their indy high rate working style. It will be just another WCW or TNA, since Hogan to downfall.
> 
> I can't believe that in 2020 there are still people who would want to hire Russo to run their creative business.


If I was given even 1 million dollars and ran something like AEW on a much much smaller scale my first employee would be one of those guys. Bischoff and Cornette would probably be too much money on a 1 million dollar budget but I'd hire Levy, fly him to Australia, give him 100,000 AUD a year, fly him in when we're taping (Probably once a month) have him double up as a colour commentator and he'd be my second in charge. He's an ideas man, the younger guys would look up to him and he's an all rounder in that he's an ideas man, can produce (He did this for the WWE), could be a good road agent and would be a great contributor.

Russo I think I'd make an offer to as well to the tune of 20,000 a year or something relatively small like that. He'd be in a contributor role from the States where his job would be to simply watch the show every week, write detailed feedback on it and provide ideas. For example if I have a generic wrestler and Russo has an idea I'd want that, I might hate the idea and not use it but Russo has his good ideas as well and I'd want them.

In regards to AEW with a hundred million dollar budget I'd be taking Eric B on a contract to come and run creative and I'd hire a team of 3-5 guys underneath him. Eric only answers to Tony K and nobody else can offer ideas up to Tony K.




Outlaw91 said:


> Maybe...maybe they like WCW 2000...TNA 2010...WWF 1995...
> 
> Most of AEW fans are also fans of NJPW, indy wrestling and fans that got tired of the shit WWE put on.


Simple response here.

WWF 1998...WCW 1996...TNA 2006...


----------



## thorn123

Lorromire said:


> I enjoyed it. There were some 'meh' things such as Swole, the MJF segment dragging on far too long, and the Bucks segment, but the rest was a solid show overall.


I am no mark, well I don’t think I am, I don’t even know what a mark is...too old. But I thought it was a fun, solid show too. Not their best, not as good as I hoped for, but still enjoyable.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Cody taking up only 1/4 of the show? What a humble guy.

Jokes aside, it was trash. Anyone saying anything else is lying to themselves. It was on big Cody'n Friends galore, complete with a shitty Trashidy match that went on way too long.


----------



## Outlaw91

Chip Chipperson said:


> Simple response here.
> 
> WWF 1998...WCW 1996...TNA 2006...


Those were good years for them but the worst years followed, for all of them. 

BTW, nothing against hiring Raven.


----------



## the_flock

Outlaw91 said:


> Those were good years for them but the worst years followed, for all of them.
> 
> BTW, nothing against hiring Raven.


Worst years followed. Are you sure about that. WWE was on fire in the years that followed. WCW was at its best in 98 and 99. TNA between 07 and 09.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Outlaw91 said:


> Those were good years for them but the worst years followed, for all of them.
> 
> BTW, nothing against hiring Raven.


Agreed but would you get rid of one of the most successful basketball/football/hockey/rugby coaches of all time that have had a number of world class achievements based on a bad year or two?

In Bischoff's case he's only really had 1 bad year in his entire career and that was the 6 months in 1999 before he went home and his time when he was with Russo in 00. 

Cornette has had more winning seasons than losing ones. Russo is more 50/50 but worth a gamble for a struggling franchise (Which AEW is)


----------



## Not Lying

Yeah they failed big time yesterday.
They majorly dropped the ball. If you promote a show this much and literally NOTHING happens, it’s gona leave a lot of people soured.


----------



## Alright_Mate

You know AEW has problems when they are putting Joey Janela and Colt Cabana in a World Title tournament.

And this is exactly why I keep saying that they need to prioritise their roster better.

Clueless booking.


----------



## bdon

I forgot to mention that I enjoyed the Sammy Guevara vignette. I loved the “it was me, It was me all along” line, and I loved that he commented on genuinely injuring Hardy. It’s some carny heat, but Matt Hardy is a carny fucker.

I am looking forward to the chaos he and Matt Hardy can bring next.


----------



## 304418

My thoughts on the Anniversary show is simply the following:

Aside from the two tag matches and the Moxley vs Archer backstage brawls, this show was cold. There was no energy for most of the show.

- MJF segment leads to a steak dinner next week...is Jericho going to walk into the restaurant with roses and find MJF talking to Inner Circle and leave dejected like he’s Otis or something? Jeez, what a lame segment.

- Cody vs OC was very slow and plodding I felt. The time limit draw was the only real highlight. That and OC's method of getting out of a rear waistlock. Preferable to Nakazawa & his baby oil.

- Its a shame Rosemary and Crazzy Steve are in Impact right now, as they would fit into a Flock led by Darby Allin right now...

- JR mixing up names again is a sign that he should step away from the Dynamite commentary. It doesn’t mean that he should step away from commentary altogether – he should stay for PPVs & tv specials – or step away from Dynamite altogether. He should have his own weekly Ross Report segment, where he either interviews someone on the roster, goes through a top five list of events and storylines happening on Dynamite, or rant like Cornette used to do with his segments on Raw in 1997. At least it would keep certain storylines and members of the roster at the forefront of the audiences memory and give members of the roster some much needed character development. Since AEW wants to do fuck all on this front.

- Where was Jurassic Express for the four way tag selection segment? Seems odd to omit them.

- Sammy as Hardy’s attacker...an uninspired selection considering the size of the roster, and even the Inner Circle. And if this isn’t a Full Metal Mayhem match, this is a huge waste of time.

- I think we are done with Big Swole. Move other contenders from Dark up the rankings (Anna Jay, Tay Conti, KiLynn King, Kenzie Page, Dani Jordyn, Red Velvet, Serena Deeb, Allie, Diamante, Ivelisse, even Leva Bates & Brandi Rhodes should be considered) and relegate Swole to Dark for the remainder of her time in AEW. Too many botches, and this match was just an afterthought the whole show. There was no hype here; just a women's match for the sake of a women's match.

- Also surprised that there was no confrontation between Nyla & Shida post match, considering the challenge thrown down the night before.

- We are headed to a Moxley vs Kingston submission/I Quit match at Full Gear, I suppose.

A 4/10 show.


----------



## The Wood

I do want to throw in: This is kind of what happens when you hot-shot. People get the idea that something is going to happen, and when it doesn’t, people get annoyed (and they’re not wrong for getting so).


----------



## Lorromire

DaveRA said:


> I am no mark, well I don’t think I am, I don’t even know what a mark is...too old. But I thought it was a fun, solid show too. Not their best, not as good as I hoped for, but still enjoyable.


Yep. A lot of people tend to be on the side of "If it's not the best, it's bad". A weird way to approach things, but oh well.


----------



## Jman55

Under ordinary circumstances as just a random weekly episode of dynamite this would have been fine. It was an average 6/10 show with some shit but some pretty damn good as well in my opinion leading to it being overall ok.

But this is where the actual problem lies. This episode wasn't a random weekly episode of dynamite. This was a very heavily promoted 1 year anniversary they tried to make people think was a big deal. This specific show was one they needed to knock out of the park and instead they gave us another generic weekly tv episode that happened to have title matches. I love AEW this is not going to stop me watching or buying full gear but I can't pretend to not be disappointed when they do make a mistake like they have here.


----------



## Cube2

I know it will never happen because of the people involved running this company. But i would be happy if AEW hired Vince Russo. As a fan of the attitude era and TNA (2004-2010), i would welcome a more story driven wrestling show. These 15-20 min matches every week with very little story, is boring. It's clear Tony Khan doesn't know how to do write a weekly television show.


----------



## CM Dunk05

When AEW was starting up I was so excited but I didn’t even watch the last 2 weeks of dynamite and tuned in last night and was bored tbh. Call me whatever you like but for me to be invested in a match there has to be a story behind it, I’m so sick of watching 20 min matches between 2 people who have no build or no story who are just out there wrestling for the sake of wrestling.

Im so fed up of random 8 man tag matches that serve no purpose except for certain wrestlers to flip flop and fly all over the ring and getting in their big moves holding nothing back for future PPV’s or big matches. First time I see a wrestler perform an impressive move it pops me but if said wrestler is doing the same move every fucking week it becomes stale and it does nothing. Save some shit for the big stage.

im so bored of watching the likes of joey Janela or sonny kiss go 20 mins with Cody or Jericho it looks completely unrealistic and does nothing for anybody involved in the match. How am I supposed to believe someone who looks like joey Janela can hang with Jericho ffs? It’s ok Tony to have talent be used as enhancement they don’t all have to treated like stars on camera.

Look at the story telling in the Roman jey uso feud, at first the thought of that match had everybody rolling their eyes but after a few great promos as well as a story that made sense it produced a very well received Wrestling match. A match where as a viewer I could suspend belief easily and I even found myself feeling sympathy for a wrestler prior to the story I had no investment in. This is wrestling to me, it is a art form that relies heavily on storytelling which is built predominatly from promos and video packages building to the anticipation of the match. With that in mind it is no surprise imo the best match of AEW history is Cody v Dustin. A story that made sense and was built brilliantly.

I want more stories and wrestling matches that actually mean something and isn’t just 2 guys getting all their spots in. Apologies for the long post


----------



## zkorejo

Wasn't expecting anything special going in so wasn't disappointed. Was only excited for Mox vs Archer and I enjoyed it. Eddie on commentary was good.

Jericho MJF was the best part for me. 

Cody vs OC was average. OC matches only ever get good by the end. 20 minutes was too much of a slow paced match where oc pisses Cody off every other minute. I can see this going three way with Cody/Darby/OC.


----------



## P Thriller

As the saying goes..."You have your entire life to make your first album". The first year is always the easiest because you get to use all of these cool ideas you've been sitting on and all the matchups and characters are fresh and everything feels like it hasn't been done before. Now we'll see what AEW can do once their characters start to get stale and none of their matchup combinations feel fresh. AEW has made a living off of people's hatred for WWE and has been given more benefit of the doubt than any wrestling show I can ever remember. The show is littered with stupid crap on a weekly basis and the dirt sheets are firmly placing this show in the overrated territory because their praise for it has always been way over the top to the point where people are now starting to watch it more critically and realizing that it just isn't as good as the hype. Which is a shame honestly because it is a good alternative to WWE and has had great moments.


----------



## the_flock

Chip Chipperson said:


> If I was given even 1 million dollars and ran something like AEW on a much much smaller scale my first employee would be one of those guys. Bischoff and Cornette would probably be too much money on a 1 million dollar budget but I'd hire Levy, fly him to Australia, give him 100,000 AUD a year, fly him in when we're taping (Probably once a month) have him double up as a colour commentator and he'd be my second in charge. He's an ideas man, the younger guys would look up to him and he's an all rounder in that he's an ideas man, can produce (He did this for the WWE), could be a good road agent and would be a great contributor.
> 
> Russo I think I'd make an offer to as well to the tune of 20,000 a year or something relatively small like that. He'd be in a contributor role from the States where his job would be to simply watch the show every week, write detailed feedback on it and provide ideas. For example if I have a generic wrestler and Russo has an idea I'd want that, I might hate the idea and not use it but Russo has his good ideas as well and I'd want them.
> 
> In regards to AEW with a hundred million dollar budget I'd be taking Eric B on a contract to come and run creative and I'd hire a team of 3-5 guys underneath him. Eric only answers to Tony K and nobody else can offer ideas up to Tony K.


Not only is Raven one of the greatest minds in wrestling, but he would absolutely fit AEWs apparent TV14 mindset, but personally I think they like to call themselves that, but really they're just Trying to please everyone and don't actually believe in it. If Scott suggested they had a crucifix on stage or hung The Bucks in front of TV executives and demand they bring him lots of sluts, they would literally shit themselves. Raven can still cut promos, still do limited wrestling and lots of jobs, he's the ultimate company man. Even Shane Douglas would fit in a similar mould. 

Russo is one of those guys who is apparently a master of pacing, something AEW badly misses. He's also a great ideas man and like everyone has said, if he has a filter he's awesome. If he could throw a hundred ideas your way and only 10 are viable, it's still 10 more great ideas than what AEW currently has. 

Bischoff is arguably the greatest evil geniuses around and the originator of the evil boss character. Even if they had him come out and declare that he was the leader of the Dark Order after he was released by WWE and have him shoot on them saying he was sick of being the fall guy and sick of wrestlers being used and thrown out in the trash and he is taking over AEW to resume his place as the most powerful GM in the industry, leading fallen soldiers from TNA and WWE, before roundhouse kicking Cody, it would be the greatest storyline of the last year. 

Instead they got him on as a cameo because truth be told they were sick of him ripping them to shreds every week and Tony wanted that to stop. Plus he looked like a mug when he went on twitter and called WCW out, when his own product is shit.


----------



## zkorejo

Were you all expecting a PPV level quality, just because it was a one year anniversary?

I had zero expectations going in and it felt like a usual dynamite. I guess its the case of disappointment due to high expectations.

For me the show was average at best because again no hangman or Omega. It's starting to feel like it's BTE exclusive and I'm not happy about it.


----------



## fabi1982

I just watched the newest episode if "Uncool with Alexa Bliss" featuring the Bellas and I was more entertained by that than by the whole of Dynamite last night...


----------



## Mercian

The Good: 

Brandi's skirt

The Neutral:

FTR's match, they carried that, their worst match, Chuck Taylor is Leprechaun green

Moxley has grown on me somewhat but this was Bravo/Duggan paced

The Bad: 

Well I had huge hopes and trying still to hope so but the scriptwriting-booking is sub-Russo/WWE Lite this was an absolute shit shower of stupidity


----------



## qntntgood

RainmakerV2 said:


> The show feels so stale. I loved so much of the early stuff they did. Cody going up the stairs and breaking the glass and the brawl through the arena, when they broke Dustins arm in the car, the 10 lashes segment even with Codys overselling ( lol).
> The street fight where the IC posed at the end with the football stadium behind them that read "Inner Circle." What happened to shit like that? Thats the kind of stuff that actually makes a product unique and stand out. If I wanted a bunch of predictable 15 minute matches I could watch any other wrestling company. Are we just not supposed to expect any of this anymore because its a pandemic? Thats ridiculous.


What meltzer influence over the show,happened.russo and cornette both explain this.


----------



## Freelancer

For an anniversary show, this was awful. I'm an AEW mark but this was a let down.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Pro Wrestling is dead isn't it?

No one has any idea of how to book Pro Wrestling anymore.

AEW is trying way too hard to cater exclusively to the smark audience, but yet at the same time makes so many of the same mistakes as WWE (giving all the spotlight to the same few people, employing 95% of the roster just so they can be fed to those people) and makes so many of its own mistakes (over exposing so much green talent, needing every match to be some half hour long wanna be epic).

To me there's even less excitement in AEW than there is in WWE. AEW is even worse in regards to the vast majority of the matches you know exactly who is going to win before the match even starts. The 'Elite' in AEW are given everything and no one else matters. Moxley just steamrolling the entire roster so quickly is ridiculous.

I think AEW treats its heels even worse than WWE does.


----------



## Aedubya

A "meh" episode


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Will be interesting to see how the show picks up with Omega on the card next week


----------



## Alright_Mate

@CM Dunk05 great post 

But then again you’re a fellow Brit and also a Football fan, so I’m not surprised


----------



## validreasoning

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Pro Wrestling is dead isn't it?
> 
> 
> I think AEW treats its heels even worse than WWE does.


WWE heels are booked far too strong. Right now Orton, Rollins, Wyatt, Reigns win pretty much every match.

WWE used to be a babyface territory then turned itself into a heel one where hardcore fans no longer accepted someone being pushed as a top babyface and that's not good.


----------



## drougfree

you will create new post next week


----------



## Geeee

Anyone else hope Best Friends just keep feuding with people for inane reasons?

One nitpick: I have seen Miro's Twitch stream and he plays bro games like Call of Duty and FIFA. Probably doesn't really play arcade games.


----------



## LongPig666

Just watched it. Pretty good wrestling show from start to finish.

Not sure where the hysteria is coming from, on these forums that is!


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Will be interesting to see how the show picks up with Omega on the card next week


I full expect it to be far more entertaining than the garbage we got last night.


----------



## Th0roughbred

Jesus Christ guys the company is one years old and mind you, half way through the first year had to pull an audible because of the pandemic. Meaning running a new wrestling company with no fans, no touring which is half of wrestling's excitement. And we got comments about the fall of AEW. Jesus.

Was the show amazing? Hell no, not by any means. It had the same feel as every show since the pandemic, same venue, same lighting, lack of crowd noise. It is what it is. Don't like it, don't watch. I actually was bored. I do blame AEW for one thing and that is building it up too much. Getting expectations high. Then giving us a basic show. While I have preferred a more celebratory show? Yes. Some more throwbacks to the first episode. But we got a wrestling show. If it wasn't the anniversary show I don't there'd be so much just, so like I said that's their fault. 

Name a company that was at it's peak in year one? Because of the internet AEW is more open to criticism I get that, I'm part of the criticism. But at the same time I get things take more than one year.


----------



## Dizzie

So the super popular and much loved miro is now being portrayed as a heel, someone take the book away from shit for brains khan.


----------



## Erik.

Dizzie said:


> So the super popular and much loved miro is now being portrayed as a heel, someone take the book away from shit for brains khan.


He's literally been paired with heel Kip Sabian for 4 weeks now....


----------



## the_hound

are we to believe codys match went to a time limit draw when in fact the match is two seconds out.


----------



## shandcraig

Th0roughbred said:


> Jesus Christ guys the company is one years old and mind you, half way through the first year had to pull an audible because of the pandemic. Meaning running a new wrestling company with no fans, no touring which is half of wrestling's excitement. And we got comments about the fall of AEW. Jesus.
> 
> Was the show amazing? Hell no, not by any means. It had the same feel as every show since the pandemic, same venue, same lighting, lack of crowd noise. It is what it is. Don't like it, don't watch. I actually was bored. I do blame AEW for one thing and that is building it up too much. Getting expectations high. Then giving us a basic show. While I have preferred a more celebratory show? Yes. Some more throwbacks to the first episode. But we got a wrestling show. If it wasn't the anniversary show I don't there'd be so much just, so like I said that's their fault.
> 
> Name a company that was at it's peak in year one? Because of the internet AEW is more open to criticism I get that, I'm part of the criticism. But at the same time I get things take more than one year.



Its nothing to do with at its peak. Because of the pandemic tjey completely changed the direction of the product from 8 months ago that captured most people. I dont get it, ive always had some criticisms about aew but its just lost most of its bad. Why is that such a big deal for people to realize. Its facts and it sucks but we're just talking about the shittyness. It will change again i guarantee it. Look at how many times TNA changed and people act like we need to continue to support change. Change doeant always mean good


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

shandcraig said:


> you whining about people whining about a shitty product. im answering you


Noone whining but okay. And even if that was the case still didn't make a lick of sense.


----------



## bdon

I miss “AEW Dynamite on TNT”.

The 8 month old “AEW Cody and Jericho on TNT” fucking sucks.


----------



## Geeee

Dizzie said:


> So the super popular and much loved miro is now being portrayed as a heel, someone take the book away from shit for brains khan.


I'm willing to see where this goes, but so far I am not feeling Miro's direction in AEW. At least this week he looked like a bad ass.



the_hound said:


> are we to believe codys match went to a time limit draw when in fact the match is two seconds out.


Wait. Did you literally time the match with a stopwatch? I don't know what to say about this. Please don't watch the Royal Rumble or you will lose your mind LOL.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

fabi1982 said:


> I just watched the newest episode if "Uncool with Alexa Bliss" featuring the Bellas and I was more entertained by that than by the whole of Dynamite last night...


Then you are clearly a WWE fan.


----------



## LongPig666

I liked this anniversary show. Some of it was good, some bad. But generally enjoyable.



fabi1982 said:


> I just watched the newest episode if "Uncool with Alexa Bliss" featuring the Bellas and I was more entertained by that than by the whole of Dynamite last night...


Congrats, I understand coming out is always hard!


----------



## the_flock

TKO Wrestling said:


> Then you are clearly a WWE fan.


People can be fans of more than 1 thing.


----------



## the_flock

LongPig666 said:


> I liked this anniversary show. Some of it was good, some bad. But generally enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, I understand coming out is always hard!


Not as hard as AEW fans admitting their product sucks.


----------



## the_flock

Th0roughbred said:


> Name a company that was at it's peak in year one?


Name a promotion that has spent over 150 million in 1 year and has a roster of over 100 people. This isn't a normal company.


----------



## Dizzie

Erik. said:


> He's literally been paired with heel Kip Sabian for 4 weeks now....


I gave them a chance initially because I thought maybe they were trying to actually turn kip babyface with miro, not the other way round.


Geeee said:


> I'm willing to see where this goes, but so far I am not feeling Miro's direction in AEW. *At least this week he looked like a bad ass.*


I kinda agree with that, but the overall booking of miro has been awfully handled from the gaming schtick, to him being best man to kip and him being ordered to attack best friends by fucking Penelope.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

the_flock said:


> People can be fans of more than 1 thing.


You are a wrestling fan

You have the right to criticize what you want


----------



## MoxAsylum

Lorromire said:


> I disagree. It was fairly solid all-around with good matches. The storytelling could've been way better, though.


there's that blind AEW fandom


----------



## Klitschko

At this point AEW's special's that we get every other week have about as much meaning as Dixie Carters weekly giant announcements that would change the wrestling world.


----------



## sim8

Couldn't watch live this week but avoided spoilers. There was some good stuff but overall that was fucking awful. For a product that isn't meant to insult our intelligence, plenty of illogical moments. Probably one of the worst episodes yet


----------



## bdon

sim8 said:


> Couldn't watch live this week but avoided spoilers. There was some good stuff but overall that was fucking awful. For a product that isn't meant to insult our intelligence, plenty of illogical moments. Probably one of the worst episodes yet


Goddamn you’re a breath of fresh air.


----------



## sim8

bdon said:


> Goddamn you’re a breath of fresh air.


Hahahahaha am I?


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Goddamn you’re a breath of fresh air.





sim8 said:


> Hahahahaha am I?


Tony might end up being associated with random tournaments in the way Teddy Long is now known as making tag matches, playas.


----------



## bdon

sim8 said:


> Hahahahaha am I?


Yes. Another fan who actually shits on the show when it deserves it.


----------



## sim8

bdon said:


> Yes. Another fan who actually shits on the show when it deserves it.


Haha gotta be fair. It was such a bad show throughout with stuff annoying me and then when Swole came out. She was my tipping point. She is to me what Cody is to you. God I hate her


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Good matches.

That's all. On the one hand is what people asked for 2 years ago. But, the anniversary show was plugged as a big deal. Nothing changed. No titles changed; nor was there ever doubt. Murder Hawk wasn't completely embarrassed, but if they were trying to replicate the ending of the first episode (Eddie Kingston's group being the equal to Inner Circle) it failed bad.

Eddie comes out with a different amount of guys each week, very inconsistent. Orange Cassidy has now failed twice to get the TNT title; looking to be a 3rd. 

The opening tag match was good, but everything else on the show was a motive to make you watch next week. Like "oh boy, next week will be even better. Can't miss that one.". I tuned in this week based on that and you're telling me I'm a dope and have to wait till next week? 

This completely makes me not want to watch next week's episode.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

validreasoning said:


> WWE heels are booked far too strong. Right now *Orton*, Rollins, Wyatt, Reigns* win pretty much every match*.
> 
> WWE used to be a babyface territory then turned itself into a heel one where hardcore fans no longer accepted someone being pushed as a top babyface and that's not good.


i dont watch WWE anymore but from reading here hasnt orton lost like his last 5 in a row to drew and keith lee?


----------



## Hitman1987

sim8 said:


> Haha gotta be fair. It was such a bad show throughout with stuff annoying me and then when Swole came out. She was my tipping point. She is to me what Cody is to you. God I hate her


Swole gunna Swole


----------



## Strike Force

ireekofawesumnes said:


> i dont watch WWE anymore but from reading here hasnt orton lost like his last 5 in a row to drew and keith lee?


He lost twice to Drew and once to Lee, but overall he's 11-3 on TV since WrestleMania. That ain't too shabby.


----------



## sim8

Hitman1987 said:


> Swole gunna Swole


Can she Swole on dark?


----------



## RainmakerV2

LongPig666 said:


> Just watched it. Pretty good wrestling show from start to finish.
> 
> Not sure where the hysteria is coming from, on these forums that is!



Because the show is nothing but "good wrestling" where the same guys always win. No unpredictability, no angles, just "wrestling ". I can go get that type of good wrestling from any promotion.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

This had to be one of AEW's best performances in the past few months. Disappointing that there was no Omega or page but oh well.

Fantastic work. Enjoyed every moment.


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> This had to be one of AEW's best performances in the past few months. Disappointing that there was no Omega or page but oh well.
> 
> Fantastic work. Enjoyed every moment.




You're....you're trolling right?


----------



## bdon

optikk sucks said:


> This had to be one of AEW's best performances in the past few months. Disappointing that there was no Omega or page but oh well.
> 
> Fantastic work. Enjoyed every moment.


Hahahah

You’re hilarious, bro.


----------



## 304418

RainmakerV2 said:


> Because the show is nothing but "good wrestling" where the same guys always win. No unpredictability, no angles, just "wrestling ". I can go get that type of good wrestling from any promotion.


Exactly. The formatting is flawed right now.

Below is an example as to how I would format Dynamite:

Q1 – pre recorded segment/intro & pyro/announcers hype card/hot opening match

Q2 – postmatch promo; interviews/promos hyping matches later in the evening/next

Q3 – women’s match/lower midcard match; match participant walks backstage for upcoming match in the next segment

Q4 – workrate match (upper midcard/tag/women)

Q5 – work rate match concludes; post match interview or backstage segment

Q6 – squash match (as this segment tends to get lowest ratings in viewers, the purpose is to pad wins for a member/members of the roster); video package on a superstar or ongoing storyline

Q7 – backstage segments that build for the next show; world champion enters for match

Q8 – main event featuring champion (can be switched up for tag/women’s/midcard champion, but should really be for the world champion)

That seems like a simple enough format for booking weekly tv. And enough time to develop five title feuds (World, TNT, Tag, Women’s, FTW) and two non-title feuds, since the backstage segments should only take 30 seconds – 2 min max. 

Don’t know why I’m not hired anywhere.


----------



## fabi1982

TKO Wrestling said:


> Then you are clearly a WWE fan.


I‘m a fan of entertainment.

And it is so funny that one HAS to have a label. I am a wrestling fan and I want to see good wrestling shows, last night was not a good wrestling show, period.


----------



## Runaway

Decent if mildly disappointing show. Didn't live up to expectations. Some hyperbolic screeching in here. People really be acting like this episode will be the downfall of the company. Get a grip.

FTR/Best Friends, OC/Cody and Moxley/Archer had there moments but were marred by sloppy booking. Cody no-selling Cassidy to do his disaster kick was annoying as fuck. I wish he'd ditch his springboard moves altogether, they always look awkward and contrived. 

Their use of Archer has been super disappointing. 

They couldn't get the women's title on Britt Baker soon enough. Swole will get the blame - she's green and not TV ready - but Shida always gets off lightly. She's a joshi, so naturally she gets internet points from smarks. But lets be real - she's boring and her matches are a mess. Never look like a fight or a struggle, just loads of setting things up. She makes me miss Riho, frankly. At least she was unique, and she had that Daniel Bryan underdog charisma about her. Shida sucks.

Absolutely hate that they're continuing on with the awful, snake bit Hardy/Sammy feud. Hardy should have called it a day after he cracked his head on the concrete. Please go home Matt.

Tony Schiavone was the highlight. He's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## sjm76

Best Friends should change their team name to Worst Friends. Their act is cringeworthy bad and they are 2 of the only wrestlers on the roster who can make Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela look straight by comparison with them always liking to hug each other.

The Orange Cassidy vs. Cody match was ok but I still can't take Cassidy seriously. He looked tiny even next to Cody and his matches make a mockery of wrestling.

Moxley vs Archer was ok and as I expected, Archer took the pin. It looks like Eddie Kingston is next to be fed to Moxley before he inevitably loses the title to Kenny Omega.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RainmakerV2 said:


> You're....you're trolling right?


why? it was a great show in my opinion. if you didn't enjoy the program, am i supposed to dislike it as well?


----------



## RainmakerV2

optikk sucks said:


> why? it was a great show in my opinion. if you didn't enjoy the program, am i supposed to dislike it as well?



Im genuinely wondering what you think made it so good since you're actually usually pretty objective.


----------



## omaroo

Average show nothing exciting happened for what was an anniversary show.

Very poor once again from AEW, really no clue how to execute and pull the trigger on big specials or at all for that matter.

Ratings should reflect this you would think.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Two Sheds said:


> Tony might end up being associated with random tournaments in the way Teddy Long is now known as making tag matches, playas.


Wait till he becomes an on screen figure and only wears this goofy jacket


----------



## The Sheik

Cody and Cassidy was match of the night.. I liked the show overall.


----------



## omaroo

TK is a pure mark and that sadly will cause AEW to go downhill over time to the point where they will no longer exist.

Having no proper creative just shows where these guys are.

For a big show it just felt so flat.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I guess maybe my friends and I were way too drunk last night when we watched this. Because every single one of them that came over after the bar (only one had ever watched wrestling previously) loved the hell out of the show. I’ll be the first to admit it wasn’t their finest hour, but it was still a hell of a lot of fun for us. Apologies to the normal 4-5 trolls in this section for enjoying something.


----------



## The Wood

Lol, people are actually starting to realise that the WWE has better booking. This is amazing.

By the way, the new Nitro started beating the established Raw in a couple of weeks. The idea that something new can’t get over needs to die.


----------



## .christopher.

"We promise sport based wrestling"

Orange Cassidy: Exists.

The people running this company are fucking morons. At least TNA was good for a period. This is just a non-stop, outlaw shitfest.


----------



## TripleG

I enjoyed the show last night. It was basically a free PPV with all the title matches, which works once in a while. 

- I enjoyed the tag title match, and its nice to see FTR racking up the wins. 

- Miro got presented much better this week than he did in his in ring debut. Just let him kill bitches. That's the way to go. 

- The Jericho/MJF stuff continues to be great. This is going so well, I wonder if they should rush Jericho/MJF to Full Gear or find someway to hold off, maybe make Jericho and MJF tag partners at the next PPV. 

- I enjoyed the TNT Title Match quite a bit. The value of someone like Orange Cassidy is that he can get people to pop for a tie up. I also liked that they finally did a non-finish of some kind, using a time limit draw. Makes me wonder if the title match at Full Gear will be a three way. 

- Why do I enjoy Baker and Tony being spa buddies? lol 

- The Tournament brackets hardly matter when we pretty much know its going to be Omega Vs. Hangman. 

- For the Tag Team contenders 4 way, wouldn't it have made more sense to just pick the top 4 contenders underneath Best Friends instead of doing a drawing? Oh well, The Bucks are still a highlight as major dickheads. 

- The women's title match was....meh, it wasn't a trainwreck, but easily the weakest thing on the show match wise. Can we just do Shida Vs. Rosa with both titles on the line? That'll be a nice short term solution. 

- I liked having Archer and Mox attack each other throughout the show. It was a fun way to build anticipation for the match later in the show. And the match itself was a nice and wild brawl. Nowhere near as good as their death match from Wrestle Kingdom, but still a solid main event. Looks like we're getting Kingston Vs. Moxley for the title II at Full Gear, which is fine I guess, though it'd probably be the weakest big match on a loaded Full Gear card. 

So yeah, I dug the show.


----------



## .christopher.

Reminds me of Cornette's saying: "The people with the money don't have the know how, and the people with the know how don't have the money"

Fucking Dixie and Khan have killed any chance of making wrestling fun again with their dumbassness.


----------



## The Wood

I just hope it doesn’t scare off other potential investors from wrestling thinking this is the best shot someone can take at Vince.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Wood said:


> I just hope it doesn’t scare off other potential investors from wrestling thinking this is the best shot someone can take at Vince.


Hopefully said investor will realize that there is still a wide open market for a promotion that takes itself seriously, and doesn't make it's living off of trolling wrestling fans.


----------



## The Wood

El Hammerstone said:


> Hopefully said investor will realize that there is still a wide open market for a promotion that takes itself seriously, and doesn't make it's living off of trolling wrestling fans.


And if it happens, I can’t wait to see the excuses as to why it is doing well but AEW has struggled.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Ayres

Felt like a Very soppy show, I wasn’t impressed


----------



## shandcraig

Ayres said:


> Felt like a Very soppy show, I wasn’t impressed


every week is sloppy.


----------



## Londonlaw

So it wasn’t just me, then? Thought this show was total dreck. In fact, I’ve not enjoyed the product much since roughly Double Or Nothing. And in my opinion, the product has come off the tracks since All Out.

Nearly every concern people had about AEW since before the inception of Dynamite is manifesting on screen regularly.
Cornball, silly and self-indulgent segments, a total disregard for casuals and only looking to serve their insider base, people not TV ready featuring prominently and Cody taking up a lot of time.

Since Tony Khan liked to say he wanted to base AEW on Bill Watt’s UWF, let me make a more apt comparison.

Mid-South Wrestling 1984. As part of a deal and talent trade with Jerry Jarrett’s Memphis territory, Bill Dundee came over and became the booker. He brought a new style, hot angles and new stars to Mid-South, increasing attendance and presenting some of the most captivating episodic wrestling television at the time.

Come the summer of 1985, Dundee was back in Memphis and criticism abounded that he had burned through every angle he could, and hotshotted every darn thing. The blinkers were off and things were never quite the same.

And this was with Bill Dundee, who was experienced in the business and in booking.

Tony Khan is not as creative as any of the names mentioned and AEW is showing a severe lack of discipline.

We all know they aren’t going to change the creative structure, so it’s left to somebody already there installing some form of order or discipline before viewers or somebody externally wakes up to what is going on.


----------



## One Shed

Was so bad even Tony's dog rejected him after


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> The MJF and Jericho segments is when the wheels unraveled and it never really picked up. Even the Cody match fell flat for me.


*Sounds like I picked a good week not to watch.*


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sounds like I picked a good week not to watch.*


Yeah you didn't miss much


----------



## DammitChrist

The Sheik said:


> Cody and Cassidy was match of the night.. I liked the show overall.


Yep, thank God for Orange Cassidy existing on AEW.

He’s fun to watch, and he just delivered a pretty good match against Cody Rhodes last night; which I thought was the MOTN too.

Hopefully, both men deliver yet another banger in 2 weeks


----------



## somerandomfan

I'm kind of on the fence, I definitely wouldn't say it was a "good" show by any stretch of the imagination but I also wouldn't say it was "this is the worst shit ever I'm giving up on this company" bad either. I think the biggest problem is how much they spent on next week while trying to book this episode as a big deal, sends a lot of mixed messages there. Also segment length is a big problem as well as a lot of the segments were starting off fine but then kind of dragged on to their own detriment. Let's break down the show a bit from my perspective and throw some quick thoughts in, I apologize in advance for the wall of text post, and hopefully I don't get too much backlash one way or the other but let's go.

Opening match (FTR vs Best Friends) was a fine match, I don't think FTR needed to cheat to win the match, they could have just ended it earlier on after the brawl on the outside instead of having the kickout, nothing against Best Friends but they didn't need that kind of protection especially when FTR needed it more, and even kayfabe wise they lost to the champs in what was already a competitive match, could have just ended it there. But overall I enjoyed this match, good opener

Miro and Kip Sabian vs 2 jobbers (yes I know Sean Maluta was in the Cruiserweight Clasic and made some NXT appearances but he took losses and lost the first round of the CWC, I stand by my statement since he was in fact used as a jobber again) was a squash match, I guess it did its job but did you really need to do this on a show you're trying to frame as your big anniversary? I'm fine with Miro, even with the gamer gimmick, but I don't know if they really needed to do a squash match this week, but I'd say that's a pretty low criticism.

Inner Circle/MJF segment, I have some very mixed feelings since part of me enjoyed this but the big problem I had with this was it just went on _too long_, and with that time increase they just had to throw in a lot of filler into it and it didn't come off as good as it could have been, there was definitely a lot of promise in this segment and I somewhat enjoyed it but I can't give this a positive mark... way too much filler in it...

Britt Baker and Tony Schiavone interviewing her at the spa, I was entertained for the most part, and I completely can see how this wasn't for everybody, but this is another one of those segments that went on longer than it should have and suffered for that, I feel like had they skipped the whole chest waxing thing completely and just ended the segment at them being shocked Tony was naked this segment would have been better, I don't want to write this off as bad since it did give Britt Baker some good promo time but also needed less time than it got.

Cody vs Orange Cassidy I actually enjoyed, don't get me wrong I'm sick of Cody but solid match, I'm not thrilled about the indecisive finish, I get they wanted to protect Cassidy there but if they want to push him but he can't afford a loss like this? Don't do that match right now, pick someone else and build him up more and just give him another TNT Championship match at another date. So my problem isn't as much this match itself but rather the hotshot booking that went into it at the detriment to any long term plans...

The content of the Matt Hardy/Sammy Guevara segment was fine, I just don't want to see this match again... they don't have any chemistry together to the point someone usually gets hurt in their encounters, just drop the feud and just pretend that last match ended conclusively and don't remind people of the concussion.

The drawing for the 4-way next week was just not a good segment, didn't need to be so long, brawl was fine but they overuse brawls in AEW, and if this show was supposed to be so big they could have done this segment last week and done the actual match tonight. Side note they couldn't have given the Young Bucks better opponents? I'm actually 100% fine with a Young Bucks vs FTR match because that sounds great on paper, but come on does anyone seriously think Private Party, The Butcher and The Blade or the Beaver Boys even have a remote chance of winning this? They couldn't have put in anyone with more credibility to make it not so obvious a mile away?

And then there's the elephant in the room, Hikaru Shida vs Big Swole... This was fucking horrible, Big Swole should not be in a title match... She shouldn't even be on Dynamite she should be in developmental, that was awful, she had no idea where she was supposed to be, she barely had any idea to take moves, her offense was terrible, and that match was so bad it dragged Shida down because she had to slow down because she had to wait for Swole to get into place so many times... I like Shida, I'm glad she's champion, she's good but I don't know if anyone would be good enough to carry Big Swole to a passable match after seeing that shit. I don't know if Shida is at the high level of wrestler that could have a good match with a broom, but you know what I'd rather see her have a match with a broom than another Big Swole match, at least the broom wouldn't bring the pace to a screeching halt every 10 seconds.

And now we're at the main event, Moxley vs Archer and the post match attacks, this was the highlight of the show but it's also a too little too late thing to make this a "good" show, was it predictable? Yes but it did its job, I actually enjoyed this match and I would like to see a Moxley/Kingston match with some actual build instead of having to do a last minute switch. My big problems with this were the finish was underwhelming (I guess it's better than outright beating Archer like Cody did but AEW is doing too many "close" finishes to the point they've lost meaning) and the post match stuff was obvious a mile away with Eddie Kingston coming out on commentary but the latter is a bit more of a nitpick.

I'm no apologist, I'm no hater, this show had some ups and downs in my personal opinion, but the biggest problem is your big anniversary show shouldn't just be "mediocre", it shouldn't be an average episode, there's more they could have done and stuff that should have gotten far less time than it did, this show did a better job building up next week than trying to stand out on its own which doesn't make any sense if they try to make this a "big deal" episode.


----------



## Lorromire

MoxAsylum said:


> there's that blind AEW fandom


Please, I trash on AEW for things too. You're just an absolute moron, Mox. Explain how it wasn't a solid show.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Cody vs Orange for 20 minutes? WTF. Cody just loves giving himself as much time as possible and trying to make his matches seem more important than the actual World Title matches. Everyone knew this would happen when AEW started so its no surprise. Cody takes shots at HHH yet Cody is HHH...weird...

Oh and Rusev mad about a video game being destroyed? And he bitched about WWE storylines LOL


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Verbatim17 said:


> Exactly. The formatting is flawed right now.
> 
> Below is an example as to how I would format Dynamite:
> 
> Q1 – pre recorded segment/intro & pyro/announcers hype card/hot opening match
> 
> Q2 – postmatch promo; interviews/promos hyping matches later in the evening/next
> 
> Q3 – women’s match/lower midcard match; match participant walks backstage for upcoming match in the next segment
> 
> Q4 – workrate match (upper midcard/tag/women)
> 
> Q5 – work rate match concludes; post match interview or backstage segment
> 
> Q6 – squash match (as this segment tends to get lowest ratings in viewers, the purpose is to pad wins for a member/members of the roster); video package on a superstar or ongoing storyline
> 
> Q7 – backstage segments that build for the next show; world champion enters for match
> 
> Q8 – main event featuring champion (can be switched up for tag/women’s/midcard champion, but should really be for the world champion)
> 
> That seems like a simple enough format for booking weekly tv. And enough time to develop five title feuds (World, TNT, Tag, Women’s, FTW) and two non-title feuds, since the backstage segments should only take 30 seconds – 2 min max.
> 
> Don’t know why I’m not hired anywhere.


You can't have it be this rigid every week or it becomes predictable but that'd be a fine episode format in my opinion. It baffles me how little AEW hypes their featured matches throughout the night.

People used to criticise WCW for this but if you had a big match in the main event they'd actively analyse it during other matches. Tony Schiavone would say "Big main event ahead Brain, tonight we've got Hollywood Hogan teaming with Bret The Hitman Hart to take on Lex Luger and Sting!" and they'd talk about it for a minute or two. That tells the audience member that this is a big exciting match. 

Not to mention they'd hype it up all night in between matches. "And later on don't forget Hogan teams with Hart to take on Luger and Sting! What a main event here on Nitro!"

AEW doesn't do that. You're told once and if you miss it then it's too bad.


----------



## somerandomfan

You know since I just wrote up my thoughts on the episode in that "That was your anniversary show" thread, I'm going to drop this here too.


somerandomfan said:


> I'm kind of on the fence, I definitely wouldn't say it was a "good" show by any stretch of the imagination but I also wouldn't say it was "this is the worst shit ever I'm giving up on this company" bad either. I think the biggest problem is how much they spent on next week while trying to book this episode as a big deal, sends a lot of mixed messages there. Also segment length is a big problem as well as a lot of the segments were starting off fine but then kind of dragged on to their own detriment. Let's break down the show a bit from my perspective and throw some quick thoughts in, I apologize in advance for the wall of text post, and hopefully I don't get too much backlash one way or the other but let's go.
> 
> Opening match (FTR vs Best Friends) was a fine match, I don't think FTR needed to cheat to win the match, they could have just ended it earlier on after the brawl on the outside instead of having the kickout, nothing against Best Friends but they didn't need that kind of protection especially when FTR needed it more, and even kayfabe wise they lost to the champs in what was already a competitive match, could have just ended it there. But overall I enjoyed this match, good opener
> 
> Miro and Kip Sabian vs 2 jobbers (yes I know Sean Maluta was in the Cruiserweight Clasic and made some NXT appearances but he took losses and lost the first round of the CWC, I stand by my statement since he was in fact used as a jobber again) was a squash match, I guess it did its job but did you really need to do this on a show you're trying to frame as your big anniversary? I'm fine with Miro, even with the gamer gimmick, but I don't know if they really needed to do a squash match this week, but I'd say that's a pretty low criticism.
> 
> Inner Circle/MJF segment, I have some very mixed feelings since part of me enjoyed this but the big problem I had with this was it just went on _too long_, and with that time increase they just had to throw in a lot of filler into it and it didn't come off as good as it could have been, there was definitely a lot of promise in this segment and I somewhat enjoyed it but I can't give this a positive mark... way too much filler in it...
> 
> Britt Baker and Tony Schiavone interviewing her at the spa, I was entertained for the most part, and I completely can see how this wasn't for everybody, but this is another one of those segments that went on longer than it should have and suffered for that, I feel like had they skipped the whole chest waxing thing completely and just ended the segment at them being shocked Tony was naked this segment would have been better, I don't want to write this off as bad since it did give Britt Baker some good promo time but also needed less time than it got.
> 
> Cody vs Orange Cassidy I actually enjoyed, don't get me wrong I'm sick of Cody but solid match, I'm not thrilled about the indecisive finish, I get they wanted to protect Cassidy there but if they want to push him but he can't afford a loss like this? Don't do that match right now, pick someone else and build him up more and just give him another TNT Championship match at another date. So my problem isn't as much this match itself but rather the hotshot booking that went into it at the detriment to any long term plans...
> 
> The content of the Matt Hardy/Sammy Guevara segment was fine, I just don't want to see this match again... they don't have any chemistry together to the point someone usually gets hurt in their encounters, just drop the feud and just pretend that last match ended conclusively and don't remind people of the concussion.
> 
> The drawing for the 4-way next week was just not a good segment, didn't need to be so long, brawl was fine but they overuse brawls in AEW, and if this show was supposed to be so big they could have done this segment last week and done the actual match tonight. Side note they couldn't have given the Young Bucks better opponents? I'm actually 100% fine with a Young Bucks vs FTR match because that sounds great on paper, but come on does anyone seriously think Private Party, The Butcher and The Blade or the Beaver Boys even have a remote chance of winning this? They couldn't have put in anyone with more credibility to make it not so obvious a mile away?
> 
> And then there's the elephant in the room, Hikaru Shida vs Big Swole... This was fucking horrible, Big Swole should not be in a title match... She shouldn't even be on Dynamite she should be in developmental, that was awful, she had no idea where she was supposed to be, she barely had any idea to take moves, her offense was terrible, and that match was so bad it dragged Shida down because she had to slow down because she had to wait for Swole to get into place so many times... I like Shida, I'm glad she's champion, she's good but I don't know if anyone would be good enough to carry Big Swole to a passable match after seeing that shit. I don't know if Shida is at the high level of wrestler that could have a good match with a broom, but you know what I'd rather see her have a match with a broom than another Big Swole match, at least the broom wouldn't bring the pace to a screeching halt every 10 seconds.
> 
> And now we're at the main event, Moxley vs Archer and the post match attacks, this was the highlight of the show but it's also a too little too late thing to make this a "good" show, was it predictable? Yes but it did its job, I actually enjoyed this match and I would like to see a Moxley/Kingston match with some actual build instead of having to do a last minute switch. My big problems with this were the finish was underwhelming (I guess it's better than outright beating Archer like Cody did but AEW is doing too many "close" finishes to the point they've lost meaning) and the post match stuff was obvious a mile away with Eddie Kingston coming out on commentary but the latter is a bit more of a nitpick.
> 
> I'm no apologist, I'm no hater, this show had some ups and downs in my personal opinion, but the biggest problem is your big anniversary show shouldn't just be "mediocre", it shouldn't be an average episode, there's more they could have done and stuff that should have gotten far less time than it did, this show did a better job building up next week than trying to stand out on its own which doesn't make any sense if they try to make this a "big deal" episode.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

KingofKings1524 said:


> Apologies to the normal 4-5 trolls in this section for enjoying something.


Can we kill this ignorant way of thinking? The original 5 "haters" are considered to be myself, Two Sheds, Hammerstone, Cult and Wood.

Look at the usernames in this thread. The guy above me Bryan Jericho thinks it was a shit show, is he one of the 5? MoxAsylum?

It's not just 5 guys who thought this show was bad it's probably closer to 20 at this point. It's about 5 guys defending this garbage anniversary show.


----------



## shandcraig

are we now having a jerkoff fest in here on who feels the most entitled as a heel ? come on guys. I would rather watch big swole face the world champion than debate that one


----------



## somerandomfan

shandcraig said:


> are we now having a jerkoff fest in here on who feels the most entitled as a heel ? come on guys. I would rather watch big swole face the world champion than debate that one


That wasn't how I read that post, the way I read it seemed like it was about the argument from the AEW loyalists that there's only a small handful of haters isn't completely backed up by the fact many more people have a problem with AEW's inconsistent booking.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Chip Chipperson said:


> Can we kill this ignorant way of thinking? The original 5 "haters" are considered to be myself, Two Sheds, Hammerstone, Cult and Wood.
> 
> Look at the usernames in this thread. The guy above me Bryan Jericho thinks it was a shit show, is he one of the 5? MoxAsylum?
> 
> It's not just 5 guys who thought this show was bad it's probably closer to 20 at this point. It's about 5 guys defending this garbage anniversary show.


Honest question. Why do you spend so much time obsessing over something you clearly do not enjoy whatsoever? What are you up to this month in terms of posts in this section? 800? That’s fucking nuts to me. I’m a huge horror fan and there have been a few films that were recently released that I was looking forward to and ended up not enjoying them. You know what I did? Went on about my life instead of getting on horror message boards posting thousands of times how I didn’t like it and talking about how much better I would have done. I mean, that would be kind of sad.


----------



## One Shed

KingofKings1524 said:


> Honest question. Why do you spend so much time obsessing over something you clearly do not enjoy whatsoever? What are you up to this month in terms of posts in this section? 800? That’s fucking nuts to me. I’m a huge horror fan and there have been a few films that were recently released that I was looking forward to and ended up not enjoying them. You know what I did? Went on about my life instead of getting on horror message boards posting thousands of times how I didn’t like it and talking about how much better I would have done. I mean, that would be kind of sad.


How is it possible that people still do not understand that passionate wrestling fans WANT an alternative to WWE and not alternative WWE? When you see a company come along and buy all the parts to make a masterpiece but end up only using the crayons, what would you do?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Two Sheds said:


> How is it possible that people still do not understand that passionate wrestling fans WANT an alternative to WWE and not alternative WWE? When you see a company come along and buy all the parts to make a masterpiece but end up only using the crayons, what would you do?


Not bitch and complain on a message board 1000+ times a month.


----------



## One Shed

KingofKings1524 said:


> Not bitch and complain on a message board 1000+ times a month.


Kind of like when I stopped watching or buying anything when Cena became a thing. Too many people are just too happy for fans to go away. So you would have us just go away and not fight for what we believe in? Leave the kids to play with their crayons then? What do you do when someone comes for something you like? Smile and bend over?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Two Sheds said:


> Kind of like when I stopped watching or buying anything when Cena became a thing. Too many people are just too happy for fans to go away. So you would have us just go away and not fight for what we believe in? Leave the kids to play with their crayons then? What do you do when someone comes for something you like? Smile and bend over?


Haha, you act as if bitching about AEW thousands of times a month on this message board is some sort of heroic act. “We’re fighting for what we believe in!”

Jesus Christ...


----------



## shandcraig

and the circle begins


----------



## One Shed

KingofKings1524 said:


> Haha, you act as if bitching about AEW thousands of times a month on this message board is some sort of heroic act. “We’re fighting for what we believe in!”
> 
> Jesus Christ...


What a weird read. Venting is no sort of heroism, and no one ever said it was. We are still going to speak up though. Should we be silent and just accept the scraps thrown at us? What is weaker than that?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

KingofKings1524 said:


> Honest question. Why do you spend so much time obsessing over something you clearly do not enjoy whatsoever? What are you up to this month in terms of posts in this section? 800? That’s fucking nuts to me. I’m a huge horror fan and there have been a few films that were recently released that I was looking forward to and ended up not enjoying them. You know what I did? Went on about my life instead of getting on horror message boards posting thousands of times how I didn’t like it and talking about how much better I would have done. I mean, that would be kind of sad.


I get asked this every week.

I LOVE wrestling. I started watching at 12-13 (I'm 29 now so that's 17 years), got involved at 16 and started promoting within the past few years. Wrestling turned me from a shy kid into a confident outgoing person, I met my Mrs through someone related to wrestling (She's not a fan thank god), had my first real interest from women because of people I knew from wrestling. Pretty much everything I've got in my life is thanks to the wrestling business. I display a Lou Thesz autograph in my loungeroom and have the autograph of almost every major NWA Champion (Except Gene Kiniski, Jack Brisco and Pat O'Connor)

Pretty much I'm in love with the sport, I've put thousands of hours into analysing it and learning about it, I've got a memorabilia collection in the thousands or tens of thousands of dollars range. Someone like me follows every company in the business in some form, I have a friend who updates me on what the WWE is doing and if anything is worth checking out, I watch AEW myself to analyse and educate on here, I also check out Impact results (They killed my interest with their reality TV shit) and I even will occasionally watch ROH highlights.

AEW is fun to analyse in a kind of car crash type of way. You kind of feel intrigued as to what horse shit they're going to serve up next and admittedly it is fun to give my view on how I'd change things.

Majority of my post count comes from debates and the live threads by the way.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Two Sheds said:


> What a weird read. Venting is no sort of heroism, and no one ever said it was. We are still going to speak up though. Should we be silent and just accept the scraps thrown at us? What is weaker than that?


How about you just move on to something you enjoy? It’s a pretty simple concept. No one is forcing you to “accept the scraps thrown at you”


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> I get asked this every week.
> 
> I LOVE wrestling. I started watching at 12-13 (I'm 29 now so that's 17 years), got involved at 16 and started promoting within the past few years. Wrestling turned me from a shy kid into a confident outgoing person, I met my Mrs through someone related to wrestling (She's not a fan thank god), had my first real interest from women because of people I knew from wrestling. Pretty much everything I've got in my life is thanks to the wrestling business. I display a Lou Thesz autograph in my loungeroom and have the autograph of almost every major NWA Champion (Except Gene Kiniski, Jack Brisco and Pat O'Connor)
> 
> Pretty much I'm in love with the sport, I've put thousands of hours into analysing it and learning about it, I've got a memorabilia collection in the thousands or tens of thousands of dollars range. Someone like me follows every company in the business in some form, I have a friend who updates me on what the WWE is doing and if anything is worth checking out, I watch AEW myself to analyse and educate on here, I also check out Impact results (They killed my interest with their reality TV shit) and I even will occasionally watch ROH highlights.
> 
> AEW is fun to analyse in a kind of car crash type of way. You kind of feel intrigued as to what horse shit they're going to serve up next and admittedly it is fun to give my view on how I'd change things.
> 
> Majority of my post count comes from debates and the live threads by the way.



tell me how you really feel


----------



## One Shed

KingofKings1524 said:


> How about you just move on to something you enjoy? It’s a pretty simple concept. No one is forcing you to “accept the scraps thrown at you”


Another black and white thinker. Again, for the 1087th time, we WANT an alternative to WWE. Not alternative WWE. AEW has the tools to succeed but they choose to paint with crayons. How hard is this? Many of us praise their shows when they are actually good, but the past two weeks when they are piss poor, we call those out too.


----------



## The Golden Shovel

As long as NXT keep letting Ember Moon cut promos AEW should be safe on Wednesday's regardless of the Cody fest boredom.


----------



## shandcraig

lol sorry guys just trying to lighten the mood well im in a no shits given funny mood😂 everyones just arguing about the same thing and its funny. we all are pissed off that a good new product has gone to shit. are we going to bitch at each other for another 30 pages. lets hope next week is an improvement lol

how about those canucks eh


----------



## KingofKings1524

Two Sheds said:


> Another black and white thinker. Again, for the 1087th time, we WANT an alternative to WWE. Not alternative WWE. AEW has the tools to succeed but they choose to paint with crayons. How hard is this? Many of us praise their shows when they are actually good, but the past two weeks when they are piss poor, we call those out too.


Fucking hell. If you want an alternative to WWE there a plenty of promotions to choose from. Maybe you’ll find one that doesn’t “paint” with crayons if you expand your horizons a little bit.


----------



## One Shed

KingofKings1524 said:


> Fucking hell. If you want an alternative to WWE there a plenty of promotions to choose from. Maybe you’ll find one that doesn’t “paint” with crayons if you expand your horizons a little bit.


So is this an admission that AEW is alternative WWE then?


----------



## Klitschko

So I'm not really a match mark, im more of a story mark and what i don't understand is that they always talk about how they have months and months of storylines planned and then its as if they freaked out when the anniversary show was approaching and said oh shit we don't have any storylines planned, let's just stuff the show with random title matches.

I really don't care if we only had Moxley/Archer as the only title match, but they really could have put on some star power on here and advanced some storylines instead of the usual match, match, match, match for 2 hours. 

1. What happened with Brodi Lee? Why didn't he beat up Cody or something after last week? Is he really fine just standing in the back licking his wounds and letting mini Sting start a feud with Cody right before a ppv?

2. Speaking of Darby. Why is he challenging for the title all of a sudden? Yes he beat Ricky Starks, but he's really fine with Brian Cage beating the shit out of him weekly and injuring him? 

3. Next storyline that didn't advance at all. What happened with Team Tazz offering Will Hobbs a spot in their team? Why didn't we get a tag team match with Hobbs and Darby against Team Tazz or something? We could have stayed through the match wondering if Hobbs would remain a face or turn on Darby and join team Tazz.

4. Where was Kenny Omega and Hangman? This is their one year anniversary and its almost hilarious that Kenny has fallen so far down that he couldn't even make it on the show. Omega and Hangman couldn't even get a 30 second segment or anything to continue building up their feud. 

5. Here is one more storyline that didn't get advanced at all. So we will probably get Young Bucks vs FTR in what is a dream match for a lot of people, me included and this match has lost so much heat. When are they going to start feuding with each other. Can we get an explanation on why the Bucks keep super kicking everyone. How will this play into their story with FTR?


----------



## shandcraig

Klitschko said:


> So I'm not really a match mark, im more of a story mark and what i don't understand is that they always talk about how they have months and months of storylines planned and then its as if they freaked out when the anniversary show was approaching and said oh shit we don't have any storylines planned, let's just stuff the show with random title matches.
> 
> I really don't care if we only had Moxley/Archer as the only title match, but they really could have put on some star power on here and advanced some storylines instead of the usual match, match, match, match for 2 hours.
> 
> 1. What happened with Brodi Lee? Why didn't he beat up Cody or something after last week? Is he really fine just standing in the back licking his wounds and letting mini Sting start a feud with Cody right before a ppv?
> 
> 2. Speaking of Darby. Why is he challenging for the title all of a sudden? Yes he beat Ricky Starks, but he's really fine with Brian Cage beating the shit out of him weekly and injuring him?
> 
> 3. Next storyline that didn't advance at all. What happened with Team Tazz offering Will Hobbs a spot in their team? Why didn't we get a tag team match with Hobbs and Darby against Team Tazz or something? We could have stayed through the match wondering if Hobbs would remain a face or turn on Darby and join team Tazz.
> 
> 4. Where was Kenny Omega and Hangman? This is their one year anniversary and its almost hilarious that Kenny has fallen so far down that he couldn't even make it on the show. Omega and Hangman couldn't even get a 30 second segment or anything to continue building up their feud.
> 
> 5. Here is one more storyline that didn't get advanced at all. So we will probably get Young Bucks vs FTR in what is a dream match for a lot of people, me included and this match has lost so much heat. When are they going to start feuding with each other. Can we get an explanation on why the Bucks keep super kicking everyone. How will this play into their story with FTR?


their super kicking everyone because everyone hates that they do it. they mock everything people bitch about them for doing


----------



## bdon

somerandomfan said:


> You know since I just wrote up my thoughts on the episode in that "That was your anniversary show" thread, I'm going to drop this here too.


Awesome post. Glad you shared it in this thread as it seems I missed it elsewhere. Thanks.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Two Sheds said:


> So is this an admission that AEW is alternative WWE then?


Christ you’re dense. Take it however you want. Have a good night and keep fighting the good fight... or whatever the hell you think you’re doing.


----------



## One Shed

KingofKings1524 said:


> Christ you’re dense. Take it however you want. Have a good night and keep fighting the good fight... or whatever the hell you think you’re doing.


(speaking up for things I believe in. I know...a crazy thing apparently.)


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I'd love to see just one time where an AEW loyalist doesn't personally insult someone lol.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd love to see just one time where an AEW loyalist doesn't personally insult someone lol.


Thats what they do when their fragile egos get hurt and they have nothing left to do or say so they personally attack you. I've had it happen to me many times on here.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd love to see just one time where an AEW loyalist doesn't personally insult someone lol.


I’m not one of your dreaded “AEW loyalists”. As a matter of fact, I’m really struggling to find any of these horrible human beings that you despise so much and desperately want to educate with your vast knowledge.

Let’s be honest. The majority of the posts in this section come from same few people constantly repeating themselves in every thread hoping to piss someone off. This place has become a cesspool.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m not one of your dreaded “AEW loyalists”. As a matter of fact, I’m really struggling to find any of these horrible human beings that you despise so much and desperately want to educate with your vast knowledge.
> 
> Let’s be honest. The majority of the posts in this section come from same few people constantly repeating themselves in every thread hoping to piss someone off. This place has become a cesspool.


I love everyone here, no hate for anyone.


----------



## somerandomfan

bdon said:


> Awesome post. Glad you shared it in this thread as it seems I missed it elsewhere. Thanks.


I mean it's buried at the end of page 9 of a thread currently 11 pages long, figured I might as well share it in this thread as well. I don't think it was "so bad I have to stop watching" bad but the good parts didn't save the show, but if you're going to spend weeks building to a "special" anniversary episode don't just have a mediocre episode that could go on any week.


----------



## somerandomfan

Klitschko said:


> So I'm not really a match mark, im more of a story mark and what i don't understand is that they always talk about how they have months and months of storylines planned and then its as if they freaked out when the anniversary show was approaching and said oh shit we don't have any storylines planned, let's just stuff the show with random title matches.
> 
> I really don't care if we only had Moxley/Archer as the only title match, but they really could have put on some star power on here and advanced some storylines instead of the usual match, match, match, match for 2 hours.
> 
> 1. What happened with Brodi Lee? Why didn't he beat up Cody or something after last week? Is he really fine just standing in the back licking his wounds and letting mini Sting start a feud with Cody right before a ppv?
> 
> 2. Speaking of Darby. Why is he challenging for the title all of a sudden? Yes he beat Ricky Starks, but he's really fine with Brian Cage beating the shit out of him weekly and injuring him?
> 
> 3. Next storyline that didn't advance at all. What happened with Team Tazz offering Will Hobbs a spot in their team? Why didn't we get a tag team match with Hobbs and Darby against Team Tazz or something? We could have stayed through the match wondering if Hobbs would remain a face or turn on Darby and join team Tazz.
> 
> 4. Where was Kenny Omega and Hangman? This is their one year anniversary and its almost hilarious that Kenny has fallen so far down that he couldn't even make it on the show. Omega and Hangman couldn't even get a 30 second segment or anything to continue building up their feud.
> 
> 5. Here is one more storyline that didn't get advanced at all. So we will probably get Young Bucks vs FTR in what is a dream match for a lot of people, me included and this match has lost so much heat. When are they going to start feuding with each other. Can we get an explanation on why the Bucks keep super kicking everyone. How will this play into their story with FTR?


All of these things could have been used to fill in the gaps for all the segments that went on way longer than they should have.


----------



## Jazminator

I just watched it again. That Britt and Tony segment was so good!

“Yeah, flip it, Reba.”

“Are you naked? Why are you naked!?”

As far as personality goes, Britt is my favorite woman in wrestling right now.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Jazminator said:


> I just watched it again. That Britt and Tony segment was so good!
> 
> “Yeah, flip it, Reba.”
> 
> “Are you naked? Why are you naked!?”
> 
> As far as personality goes, Britt is my favorite woman in wrestling right now.


It's a parody of a movie made in 2005...


----------



## Jazminator

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's a parody of a movie made in 2005...


Really? What movie, please?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Jazminator said:


> Really? What movie, please?


----------



## Jazminator

Chip Chipperson said:


>


Thank you! Never heard of that film, even though I love Steve Carrell.


----------



## Cult03

optikk sucks said:


> This had to be one of AEW's best performances in the past few months. Disappointing that there was no Omega or page but oh well.
> 
> Fantastic work. Enjoyed every moment.


Can someone find that "I don't troll" post from Optikk for me?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cult03 said:


> Can someone find that "I don't troll" post from Optikk for me?


He claims he's not trolling.

On the plus side we're almost at 40 pages for this thread. Too bad it took their worst show ever to get there.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> He claims he's not trolling.
> 
> On the plus side we're almost at 40 pages for this thread. Too bad it took their worst show ever to get there.


Further proving my theory why those non-Cody (heh) Dynamite’s were kind of quiet for a Live thread. Show is good, no one really argues.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

can someone give a quick point by point breakdown? DR, sorry



Marbar said:


> Maybe daddy is in a financial crunch and will do the right thing and sell it to someone other than Vince that can run it properly. It's blatantly obvious his fanboy son has no clue what the hell he is doing.


history is repeating itself


KingofKings1524 said:


> Christ you’re dense. Take it however you want. Have a good night and keep fighting the good fight... or whatever the hell you think you’re doing.


I fight the good fight by boycotting


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

validreasoning said:


> WWE heels are booked far too strong. Right now Orton, Rollins, Wyatt, Reigns win pretty much every match.
> 
> WWE used to be a babyface territory then turned itself into a heel one where hardcore fans no longer accepted someone being pushed as a top babyface and that's not good.


Granted right now there's a core group of heels in WWE that are booked quite well. But you dont have to go back very far to a point where every heel in the WWE was a goober that couldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag and lost every single match. Even now all the midcard heels never win anything, ever. 

Pro Wrestling thesedays just loves Superhero Babyfaces that never ever lose a match and can never ever look remotely human or relatable. They just endlessly steamroll all before them.


----------



## LongPig666

RainmakerV2 said:


> Because the show is nothing but "good wrestling" where the same guys always win. No unpredictability, no angles, just "wrestling ".


Fine by me. I don't come from the wacky Sports Entertainment type of wrestling. You can get me over with good in-ring performance. However, I disagree that it was just a "good wrestling" show. 


The first match started an angle over Kip Sabian's console.
Backstage Archer and Mox
Heavy promo with MJF and Inner Circle that created another angle with the over sized jacket
Baker and Schiavone montage
Cody v OC match - with Dark Order angle
Matt Hardy interview with Sammy story
Lottery style tag team thing with Bucks story line
Shida v Swole match
Shawn Spears vignette continuation of heat with Sky
Kingston/Lucha Bros. commentary thing
Main Event
Mox beat down by Kingston

To me, this was a good varied show which set up future continuity. Again, what is the hysteria all about?


----------



## La Parka

optikk sucks said:


> This had to be one of AEW's best performances in the past few months. Disappointing that there was no Omega or page but oh well.
> 
> Fantastic work. Enjoyed every moment.


AEW has to have its supporters held hostage at gunpoint.



LongPig666 said:


> Fine by me. I don't come from the wacky Sports Entertainment type of wrestling. You can get me over with good in-ring performance. However, I disagree that it was just a "good wrestling" show.
> 
> 
> The first match started an angle over Kip Sabian's console.
> Backstage Archer and Mox
> Heavy promo with MJF and Inner Circle that created another angle with the over sized jacket
> Baker and Schiavone montage
> Cody v OC match - with Dark Order angle
> Matt Hardy interview with Sammy story
> Lottery style tag team thing with Bucks story line
> Shida v Swole match
> Shawn Spears vignette continuation of heat with Sky
> Kingston/Lucha Bros. commentary thing
> Main Event
> Mox beat down by Kingston
> To me, this was a good varied show which set up future continuity. Again, what is the hysteria all about?


Dosen’t come from the “wacky sports entertainment wrestling”......

lists feuding over a broken video game console as a positive.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

La Parka said:


> AEW has to have its supporters held hostage at gunpoint.
> 
> 
> Dosen’t come from the “wacky sports entertainment wrestling”......
> 
> lists feuding over a broken video game console as a positive.


Why? Because I am not a sheep? My guy you disappoint me.


----------



## omaroo

If someone liked the show that is their opinion and that is down to their taste.

For me it was a rubbish show and tbh with the ppv few weeks away dont see anything exciting being built up. 

Bucks turning maybe who knows. Kenny turning maybe who knows. Its got the point that no one really gives a shit.

Long term storytelling has to have a payoff, to be worth it in the end. Not drag on and on and just bore the viewer and in turn lose their interest.

Being "different" for the sake of it has failed with AEW imo.


----------



## LongPig666

La Parka said:


> Dosen’t come from the “wacky sports entertainment wrestling”......
> 
> lists feuding over a broken video game console as a positive.


And? I simply listed the card as an example to highlight my point in a previous reply.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

Jazminator said:


> Seriously, how many “fans” who say “I’m done watching” ever actually back it up?
> 
> All talk, no action.


Haven't watched Impact since they screwed Styles in 2014. I haven't given up on AEW totally, but it has gotten more boring since the epidemic started. It doesnt help either that they keep hiring losers like Rusev, Harper & Fuckin Revival.


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior

Decent enough show I thought.

- End to the FTR vs Best Friends match was stupid. When does a referee ever cower like that in a match.

- Miro looked like a beast when he came out. Was much better than the debut match. The man is in great shape. Stupid catchphrase though.

- Great MJF - Inner Circle segment. Interested to see where this goes.

- I'd been getting a bit bored of Orange Cassidy matches and was of the belief that they should only make him wrestle on special occasions so the act doesn't wear thin, but this was a really good match and I'm looking forward to the rematch. Cody's good at making his matches seem important.

- Stupid tag-team segment. Cringe Young Bucks promo. Cringe handshake and stare with FTR.

- Didn't bother watching Big Swole vs Shida.

- Decent enough title match with Moxley stealing the win. Don't think it hurt Archer too much either with his continued beatdown of Moxley after the match. Made Moxley look a bit lucky. Even better Eddie Kingston promo and beatdown afterwards. The man can talk.


----------



## bdon

We know Kingston can say the word “Family”. Can he say anything else? No? Cool.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Lorromire said:


> Please, I trash on AEW for things too. You're just an absolute moron, Mox. Explain how it wasn't a solid show.


A 20 minute match with geek Cassidy and RHHHodes, a trash Big Swole match, a terrible segment with MJF and Jericho, they've basically ruined MJF, even the Mox and Archer match completely sucked. Who cares about 50 year old out of shape Eddie Kingston, also the Bucks are absolutely cringe with their super kick spam fest, oh and who cares about Britt Baker, the segments with her and Tony are lame


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I'm in bizzaro world. You guys are certainly entitled to like this but I just wonder how bad it has to get for some to say so...


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm in bizzaro world. You guys are certainly entitled to like this but I just wonder how bad it has to get for some to say so...


What are you talking about? Look at the ratingsssss!!! More!!! 60 minute classics pleaseeeee!!!!


----------



## Lorromire

MoxAsylum said:


> A 20 minute match with geek Cassidy and RHHHodes, a trash Big Swole match, a terrible segment with MJF and Jericho, they've basically ruined MJF, even the Mox and Archer match completely sucked. Who cares about 50 year old out of shape Eddie Kingston, also the Bucks are absolutely cringe with their super kick spam fest, oh and who cares about Britt Baker, the segments with her and Tony are lame


The only bad things you listed were the Swole match and the Bucks segment. The MJF segment had issues but it wasn't terrible.


----------



## Klitschko

bdon said:


> We know Kingston can say the word “Family”. Can he say anything else? No? Cool.


At this point he just rename himself to Dominic Toronto.


----------



## bdon

Klitschko said:


> At this point he just rename himself to Dominic Toronto.


It’s really fucking annoying, bro. Hah.

It almost makes me wonder if Bischoff ISN’T on the payroll at this point. You know he loves his pop culture crossovers. Mortal Kombat anyone?



Lorromire said:


> The only bad things you listed were the Swole match and the Bucks segment. The MJF segment had issues but it wasn't terrible.


MJF got mocked by Christopher Irvine mid promo for failing to connect with the crowd trying to deliver a bad joke. They broke the 4th wall.

How does bad comedy not make one of the last remaining true heels look bad?


----------



## Lorromire

bdon said:


> MJF got mocked by Christopher Irvine mid promo for failing to connect with the crowd trying to deliver a bad joke. They broke the 4th wall.
> 
> How does bad comedy not make one of the last remaining true heels look bad?


That doesn't make the entire segment or delivery terrible. It makes it have issues, which I said it had.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Lorromire said:


> That doesn't make the entire segment or delivery terrible. It makes it have issues, which I said it had.


What was good?


----------



## Lorromire

Chip Chipperson said:


> What was good?


The starting content and the IC interactions were nice. But guess what, something not being good doesn't mean it's bad, it can be mediocre.


----------



## bdon

Lorromire said:


> That doesn't make the entire segment or delivery terrible. It makes it have issues, which I said it had.


Your top heel/s should not be having cringe comedy moments. Do we agree?


----------



## Lorromire

bdon said:


> Your top heel/s should not be having cringe comedy moments. Do we agree?


We don't agree. It depends on the character, for instance, The Rock did comedy segments fairly often as a heel because he was a smartass who was up himself. 
If the character is full-blown serious or a monster, then yes, I agree with that.


----------



## Wolf Mark

I just watched the Mox-Archer match. Man this was so trash. Why can't Mox just wrestle in the ring without chairs and tables, etc....


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Wolf Mark said:


> I just watched the Mox-Archer match. Man this was so trash. Why can't Mox just wrestle in the ring without chairs and tables, etc....


Because that's not EXTREMEEEEE MANNNN

EC DUB EC DUB EC DUB


----------



## Aedubya

Any sign of the week's show thread ?
Would like to know who's on
Thanks


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Aedubya said:


> Any sign of the week's show thread ?
> Would like to know who's on
> Thanks


You've got a gigantic multi man tag match with a predictable winner to look forward to my friend!

It probably will be up within the next 24 hours.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> You've got a gigantic multi man tag match with a predictable winner to look forward to my friend!
> 
> It probably will be up within the next 24 hours.


Actually, it’s the beginning of The LOLKennyWins Era.


----------



## 304418

Aedubya said:


> Any sign of the week's show thread ?
> Would like to know who's on
> Thanks


It's going to be all four tournament quarterfinals, and a four way #1 contender's tag match. Plus Le Dinner Debonair with Jericho & MJF.

Hopefully, the absence of women's matches this week means they'll get a couple of talking segments instead to build feuds and characters for a change.


----------



## Bit Bitterson

Imagine the heel bucks building to a match with heel FTR in a match where the audience doesn’t want to to cheer for either team :/


----------



## Oracle

Even the mods dont care about AEW anymore.

lol


----------



## bdon

Last week’s show was so fucking bad that it is Wednesday, and we still don’t have a new live thread started.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> Last week’s show was so fucking bad that it is Wednesday, and we still don’t have a new live thread started.


Mr. Moderator has checked out. Watched that show and said "Fuck this shit"


----------

